# General Discussion > General Discussion / Chit Chat >  What Song Are You Listening To Now¿

## HanneSThEGreaT

Hi, I'm listening to Iron Maiden - Afraid To Shoot Strangers - please tell me what you are listening to

----------


## cilu

Beethoven, Ode to Joy.

----------


## NoHero

The Black Dahlia Murder - Funeral Thirst

----------


## Tom Frohman

They Might Be Giants - Anna Ng

----------


## MrViggy

Third Strike - Redemption on Manta Radio (http://mantaradio.com/)

 :Cool:  

Viggy

----------


## panayotisk

Diva (from nightfall)

----------


## Mick

> They Might Be Giants - Anna Ng



 :Thumb:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mdmd

Angina from Tristania's "Beyond the Veil." Heretique should be starting soon   :Thumb:

----------


## Deniz

Zoegirl - "Beautiful Name"

----------


## cilu

Vanessa Mae - Scottish Fantasy

----------


## NoHero

Kreator - Realitaetskontrolle

----------


## Mathew Joy

Currently, I'm listening to...oops the song changed(Thats not the name of the song  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ). How come every time I type this the song gets changed?  :Confused:

----------


## Bornish

In here... the boss is singing !!! (you all must know what song)   :Cry:  

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Mathew Joy

Here employees are singing..._"We shall over come..."_  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mick

Elevator Music - Greatest hits   :Big Grin:

----------


## Mathew Joy

Its my life - Bon Jovi

/This time I got it   :Big Grin:

----------


## souldog

Well I always put on Barbara Streisand "Women In Love" and put it on repeat.
Today I have been listening to that song for 10 hours now.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Anastacia - Left Outside Alone

----------


## cilu

Frank Sinatra, Somewhere In Your Heart

----------


## Tom Frohman

> Frank Sinatra, Somewhere In Your Heart


Try Frank Sinatra singing High Hopes and put it on infinite repeat like Souldog.
Caution: long term exposure may cause brain damage. Come to think of it the same is true of short term exposure.

----------


## Mick

That's usually what I do when I'm coding, pop in one cd and listen for like 10-14 hours straight...people think I'm weird  :Wink: 

Usually it's b-side joshua tree, any cure/zep/doors album, or the unforgettable fire....

when I'm really cranky...it's early ministry, filter, or nin....or early pumpkins

----------


## souldog

> That's usually what I do when I'm coding, pop in one cd and listen for like 10-14 hours straight...people think I'm weird 
> 
> Usually it's b-side joshua tree, any cure/zep/doors album, or the unforgettable fire....
> 
> when I'm really cranky...it's early ministry, filter, or nin....or early pumpkins


Well for me I prefer if I don't like the song.  Hence Barabra Streisand... can't stand her.

----------


## Latem

Tool - Euolgy

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

E Nomine - Das Boese

----------


## cilu

Eric Clapton, Rambling On My Mind

----------


## Mathew Joy

_Then I saw her face...
Now I'm a believer...
Not a trace...
Of doubt in my mind...
I'm in love....
I'm a believer, yeah yeah yeah..._

Smash Mouth

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Dire Straits - Romeo & Juliet

----------


## Mathew Joy

Puff the magic dragon - Paul, Peter and Mary   :Ehhh?:  

Seems to be nice  though  :Smilie:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Another One Bites The Dust - Queen

----------


## cilu

Elvis Costello, She

She might be the beauty or the beast
Maybe the famine or the feast
May turn each day into a Heaven or a Helll
She might be the mirror of my dreams
A smile reflected in the strange(?)
She might not be the one she seems...
inside her shell

PS: who is she?

----------


## Craig Gemmill

www.kawaii-radio.net

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> www.kawaii-radio.net


Hehehe... anime and music. Not a bad mix  :Wink:  .

----------


## answer

Im listenning to this song  :Wink:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Metallica - Unforgiven II

----------


## cilu

Era, Cathar Rythm

----------


## Tom Frohman

Just what makes that little ole Ant
Think he'll move that Rubber Tree Plant?
Anyone knows an Ant can't
Move a Rubber Tree Plant

But he's got hi-i-igh hopes, 
He's got hi-i-igh hopes 

He's got high Apple Pi-i-ie-in-the-Sk-y-y hopes

So, any time you're gettin' low, 
'Stead of lettin' go, 
Just remember that Ant

Oops, there goes Another Rubber Tree ..
Oops, there goes another Rubber Tree Plant 
Oops, there goes another Rubber Tree Plant 

When troubles call 
And your Back's to the Wall
There a lot to be learned   
That Wall could fall 

Once there was a silly old Ram
Thought he'd punch a hole in a Dam
No one could make that Ram scram
He kept buttin' that Dam

'Cause he had hi-i-igh hopes, 
He had hi-i-igh hopes}

He had high Apple pi-i-ie-in-the-Sk-y-y hopes

So,  any time your feelin' bad, 
'Stead of feelin' sad, 
Just remember that Ram

Oops, there goes a billion-kilowatt ..
Oops, there goes a billion-kilowatt Dam
Oops, there goes a billion-kilowatt Dam


A problem's just a toy Balloon, 
they'll be bursting soon
They're just bound to go pop  

Oops, there goes another Problem ker-
Oops, there goes another Problem ker-plop
Oops, there goes another Problem ker-plop

----------


## Tom Frohman

A horse is a horse, of course, of course,
And no one can talk to a horse of course
That is, of course, unless the horse is the famous Mister Ed.

Go right to the source and ask the horse
Hell give you the answer that youll endorse.
Hes always on a steady course.
Talk to Mister Ed.

People yakkity yak a streak and waste your time of day
But Mr. Ed will never speak unless he has something to say

A horse is a horse, of course, of course,
And this onell talk til his voice is hoarse.
You never heard of a talking horse?

Well listen to this: "I'm Mister Ed." 

Its the end of the world as I know it and I feel fine....

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> A horse is a horse, of course, of course,
> And no one can talk to a horse of course
> That is, of course, unless the horse is the famous Mister Ed.
> 
> Go right to the source and ask the horse
> Hell give you the answer that youll endorse.
> Hes always on a steady course.
> Talk to Mister Ed.
> 
> ...


Bah... Mr. Rogers can rock better than Mr. Ed  :Wink:  .

----------


## cilu

Lorena McKennitt, Snow

----------


## NoHero

the Hives - Die Allright

----------


## Yves M

SomaFM or GamersRevolt at work and right now "Qui sème le vent récolte le tempo" by Mc Solaar.

----------


## souldog

I am not

----------


## marsh_pottaye

I am listening *"My processor's cooler"*.  :Big Grin:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

TEXAS - I Don't Need A Lover

----------


## Mathew Joy

> I am not


Even I'm not. My headphones got transferred  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mathew Joy

Is it just a coincidence? 
http://www.spymac.com/forums/showthr...?threadid=6132

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Is it just a coincidence? 
> http://www.spymac.com/forums/showthr...?threadid=6132


 yes
Bee Gees - I Started A Joke

----------


## cilu

Gorelli, Sarabande

----------


## Tom Frohman

Jackson Browne, You Love The Thunder

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Robbie Williams - Angels

----------


## cilu

Pink Floyd, Bring The Boys Back Home

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Hey Jude - Beatles

----------


## Deniz

The Wiggles - "I can count to 10"

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

The Offspring - Come Out And Play

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Fading Like A Flower - Roxette

----------


## cilu

Howard Shore, Emiliana Torr - Gollum's Song

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Everybody Hurts  -  REM

----------


## NoHero

Soilwork - A Predetor's Portrait  :Thumb:

----------


## wien

Heck.. I'll join in.

Opeth - Serenity Painted Death

----------


## morrowasted

Slim Thug, Mike Jones, Paul Wall -- Still Tippin'   :Cool:

----------


## s|lent

ralph myers [or myerz], "think twice". great chillout club music. 
i also like kelis, trick me. it remembers me of a gorgeous blonde, on the seaside... lol...

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

This weekend I went to 2 concerts of 2 of the best South African Rock Bands
Ddisselblom and Valiant Swart
That was excellent! So I'm still listening to the concerts in my head  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cilu

Human Touch, Bruce Springsteen

----------


## NoHero

Tool - Mantra + Schism

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Last Resort - Papa Roach

----------


## cilu

Aerosmith, Crazy

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Counting Crows - Long December

----------


## Deniz

> Tool - Mantra + Schism


is that the song which recites psalms from the satanic bible if played backwards?    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NoHero

> is that the song which recites psalms from the satanic bible if played backwards?


no  :Big Grin:   :Thumb:  ... Mantra is just the electronic intro of Schism, Schism is a song about breakup ...  :Smilie:  ... but good joke ...!

the Offspring - Me & My Old Lady

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Take A Look Around - Limp Bizkit

----------


## NoHero

> Take A Look Around - Limp Bizkit


uhh ... Yeah ... Kreator - Servant in Heaven/King in ****

*look-at-deniz*  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## cloureir

The Rasmus - In The Shadows   :Big Grin:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Evanescence - Bring Me To Life

----------


## Hokutata

*--- NONE ---*

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Guns n' Roses - Welcome To The Jungle

----------


## s|lent

faithless, this is my church. another good song from faithless is liontamer, dont miss it.

----------


## cilu

The Corrs, Paddy McCarthy Instrumental

----------


## Deniz

Hmmm....  I think I'll hijack this thread now...

Sooo, do you guys reckon a Linux based OS is going to phase out M$ Windows in the next 10 years?

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Show Me How To Live - *AudioSlave*

----------


## NoHero

> Show Me How To Live - *AudioSlave*


Rage against the machine were better!
I am listening to:

Tool - Sober

----------


## Tom Frohman

Smithereens- Blood and Roses

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Led Zeppelin - Over The Hills And Far Away  :Big Grin:

----------


## NatThoelecke

Wagner - Ride of the Valkyries

----------


## kirants

Solitude Within - Evergrey

I'm in a doom mood   :Cry:

----------


## s|lent

white snake - is this love. 
excellent song. 
next on playlist: gangester: last night i was dreaming.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Down On The Corner - Creedence Clearwater Revival

----------


## Marc G

> Hmmm....  I think I'll hijack this thread now...
> 
> Sooo, do you guys reckon a Linux based OS is going to phase out M$ Windows in the next 10 years?


No, not going to happen

----------


## Marc G

Playing Anastacia - Left Outside Alone

----------


## kirants

Bastille Day - Rush

----------


## Zeb

In memory of dimebag  -

anything by Pantera.

----------


## darwen

I've got 2 faves at the moment.

Scissor Sisters - wonderful album.
The Zutons - a little formulaic, but still very very good.

The first track on the SS album is excellent. It's the only track for a long long time that I've ever heard that I wish was longer.

Darwen.

----------


## Mick

> Asked sweet mama, Let me be her kid
> She said, "You might get hurt if you don't keep it hid"
> 
> Well I know my baby, If I see her in the dark
> I said I know my rider, If I see her in the dark
> 
> Now, I goin' to Rosedale, Take my rider by my side
> Still barrelhouse, If it's on the riverside, yeah
> I know my baby, Lord, I said, "is really sloppy drunk"
> ...



...
...
...

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous   -   Good Charlotte

I just like the song's attitude!

----------


## Ejaz

Linkin Park
Evenscence

----------


## NoHero

Tool = Parabol + Parabol (Enhanced Edition)  :Thumb: 
followed up my "Die Eier von Satan" ...

----------


## cilu

Florie Brown - O'Dowds (Master Crowleys)

----------


## kirants

> In memory of dimebag  -
> 
> anything by Pantera.


Oh man !! That was unfortunate.. I mean, where all are we gonna have metal detectors ?

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Lars Ulrich, Kirk Hammett, James Hetfield, Jason  Newstead *which is:*
(Metallica) - Master of Puppets

----------


## mps2

The Cure -  A Forest

----------


## Mick

> The Cure -  A Forest


  :Thumb:   :Big Grin:

----------


## NoHero

Such A Surge - Im Falschen Film

----------


## kirants

Hair of the dog - Nazareth

cool riff..

----------


## s|lent

miles davis - time after time...
next, i feel like: mozart, piano in d minor... its great for my mood now...

----------


## kirants

One Last Goodbye - Anathema   :Cry:   :Cry:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Seeing the fact that it's Christmas Season, My Boney M cd is working overtime!

Currently singing (and drinking) to

Little Drummer Boy

----------


## Omen

The one that's in my head and I can't think of the name...from the 80's :cringes:

----------


## Tom Frohman

> The one that's in my head and I can't think of the name...from the 80's :cringes:


An awful one I can't get out of my head is a parody on "Walking in a Winter Wonderland" called "Walking Round In Women's Underwear"

----------


## Omen

> An awful one I can't get out of my head is a parody on "Walking in a Winter Wonderland" called "Walking Round In Women's Underwear"


RFLMAO, that's just completly wrong. God I hope there is nothing subliminal there  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NoHero

Farin Urlaub - Lieber Staat  :Thumb:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

I'm playing
Elvis Presley - Suspicious Minds
for my girlfriend, because she has a suspicious mind...

----------


## kirants

Magdalena H_E_L_L - Timothy Pure.. 

In the mood for some melodies..  :Smilie:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Live - Selling The Drama

----------


## NoHero

Die Aerzte - Deine Schuld

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Wild Thing - The Troggs

----------


## NoHero

Adam Green - Emily

----------


## Zeb

I just go Grand Theft Auto - San Andreas, anything on Radio X and Radio Los Santos.  Best game ever and some kick *** music to boot!

----------


## MrViggy

> I just go Grand Theft Auto - San Andreas, anything on Radio X and Radio Los Santos.  Best game ever and some kick *** music to boot!


HEAR, HEAR!  :Cool:  .  Although, I do find myself listening to K-DST occasionally...

Viggy

----------


## Zeb

very true.  they all have something to offer.  i find that lately instead of turning my CD player on, i just turn the playstation on, steal a car and then start doin the dishes or cleaning or whatever it was i wanted to listen to music to do.

----------


## MrViggy

I think my wife would divorce me, if I did that.

Why not just buy the CD:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...glance&s=music

Oh, man, that stinks!  They're not releasing the CD's individually?  That was great with Vice City.  I just had to get the V-Rock soundtrack!

VIggy

----------


## Zeb

never played vice city - this is the first GTA i've had since the original.  I'm sure I can find it in a bargain bin somewhere.  but then my girlfriend will ditch me - i'm stretching my luck now as it is!

but - she does like some of the stuff on Radio X, and the funk channel, whats it called, mastersounds?

----------


## MrViggy

GTA3 was okay.  Vice City was better, and SA is even better still.

The thing with VC is that it's situated in the 80's.  Having grown up in (through?) the 80's, it's a pretty funny game!

 :Wink:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Rammstein --- Engel

----------


## cloureir

Suede - Everything Will Flow
 :Smilie:

----------


## wien

Arch Enemy - We Will Rise (God that chick is scary!)

----------


## Nylex

50 Cent - Piggy Bank.

----------


## Kamikazee

Anything TISM!

----------


## cilu

Abba, S.o.s.

----------


## NoHero

Playing "Jessica" ... So sarcastic ... so funny  :Big Grin:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Hungry Eyes - Eric Carmen  :Thumb:

----------


## NoHero

Rage Against The Machine - Bullet In Your Head

/These Go To Eleven!

----------


## kirants

Genesis - The musical box

----------


## svenhag

Arena - The Hanging Tree

This song is incredible

----------


## kirants

Agree.. I love their "The butterly man" too . Just the intro of that song just transports me to some land faraway .....

----------


## Alin

S-e-x Pistols, Exploited, Ramones, Billy Idol, System of a Down, Queens of the Stone Age...and alike.

----------


## Alin

> Just the intro of that song just transports me to some land faraway .....


better come back, for the check at least  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## x8086

*Dancing in the Dark - Bruce Springsteen* 

OR 

Any song which Makes  me go in infinite loop  :Smilie: 

x8086

----------


## Tom Frohman

Five For Fighting - 100 years.

----------


## ovidiucucu

n o n e

----------


## Tom Frohman

> n o n e


You are defined by the music you listen too.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Accidentaly in LOVE - - Counting Crows  :Big Grin:

----------


## kirants

*The muse awakens* by Happy the man

----------


## cilu

Don't Let the Sun Go Down On Me, Elton John

----------


## kirants

Solitude - Candlemass

----------


## svenhag

> Solitude - Candlemass


Oooh doom at it's best (go Sweden <: ). I've heard that Candlemass are pretty big in the US, is that correct?

----------


## kirants

Man.. after Black Sabbath, they are the ones who sowed the seeds of doom. Need we say that.. ??? 
Yep, they are big.. But, underground scene is not as big in US as it is in Europe... 

Swedish bandsrock !! 
I am a huge fan of Opeth.. In fact, I am listening to Orchid.. 
Fan of Therion/Winds too.. 

The one US band I loved was Morgion, but they just broke up..

----------


## Elementer

Metallica, Iron Maiden, G.N'Roses, Malmsteen (I'm watching the G3 live in Denver, the movie rocks)  :Wink:

----------


## Thread1

I am listening to their hits when I am cooling myself..

Usher
Nickelback
Staind
3 Doors Down
Maroon5
Bon Jovi
Tunde
Coldplay
Greenday
Matchbox20
Breed
Toto

when I am mad and want to release energy..

Metallica
Nirvana
Beastie Boys
Rage Against The Machine


And when things are not in place I listen to this...

TenaciousD - Best song in the world  :Thumb:   :Big Grin:

----------


## cilu

Free, Sarah Brightman

----------


## cilu

> Man.. after Black Sabbath, they are the ones who sowed the seeds of doom. Need we say that.. ??? 
> Yep, they are big.. But, underground scene is not as big in US as it is in Europe... 
> 
> Swedish bandsrock !! 
> I am a huge fan of Opeth.. In fact, I am listening to Orchid.. 
> Fan of Therion/Winds too.. 
> 
> The one US band I loved was Morgion, but they just broke up..


Sounds like music the orcs are listening in Mordor... To bind them all under the same evil rule...   :Wink:

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

Engel - Rammstein

----------


## kirants

> Sounds like music the orcs are listening in Mordor... To bind them all under the same evil rule...



 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   In a softer mood today.. 
Hummin to "Down in the boondocks" -- Yardbirds

----------


## Ejaz

Quasimodo by Life House

----------


## kirants

One last goodbye - anathema

----------


## NoHero

Nine Inch Nails - "Closer"... then... "Big Man With A Gun"... oh it changed to "A Warm Place"

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Korn - Dead Bodies Everywhere

----------


## NoHero

> Korn - Dead Bodies Everywhere


there is a sick video available for this song  :Sick: ...

Carcass - Blind Bleeding The Blind

----------


## gurleygirl

Slavonic Dances 8 by Dvorak

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> there is a sick video available for this song ...


I have all Korn's videos on my pc
Don't worry, Marilyn Manson's Sweet Dreams Video is sicker   :Sick:   :Sick:

----------


## NoHero

> I have all Korn's videos on my pc
> Don't worry, Marilyn Manson's Sweet Dreams Video is sicker


Me too... Be glad that you haven't seen old Manowar (aehem... ) and uncensored Cradle of Filth videos  :Sick:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

My favourite Music Video is

Eminem -- Without Me

To me it's hilarious  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ejaz

> My favourite Music Video is
> 
> Eminem -- Without Me
> 
> To me it's hilarious


I like "Lose Yourself" by Eminem.

----------


## NoHero

Mine is "Prison Sex" & "Parabol + Parabola" by TOOL and "Heartwork" by Carcass

----------


## Deniz

I dont have a radio on my desk but 5 minutes ago in my car I had "I am the son I am the heir" by Morrisey on cd.

----------


## Tom Frohman

I'm am definitely *NOT* listening to the song I heard yesterday.

*Ozzy Osbourne singing 'Staying Alive'.*

The first minute was the worst...The second minute was the worst too..then it went into a decline.....

----------


## Tom Frohman

Keith Jarrett -The Bregenz Concert

----------


## kirants

> Keith Jarrett -The Bregenz Concert


What genre is it ? Classical ??

----------


## Tom Frohman

> What genre is it ? Classical ??


Jazz piano

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Roxette is still one of my favourite bands of all time, currently listening to:

Fading like a flower - for the tenth time in a row  :Smilie:  

Next I'll listen to

Almost Unreal - probably for ten times as well  :Big Grin:

----------


## gurleygirl

It's not really a song... but it is the sound of my head banging against the wall.  Does that count?   :Big Grin: 

 :Mad:  RGH!!

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> It's not really a song... but it is the sound of my head banging against the wall.  Does that count?


As long as it is a rhythmic banging  :Big Grin:

----------


## gurleygirl

> As long as it is a rhythmic banging


Scandalous talk! <pulls thoughts out of the gutter>  :Blush:   :Wink:

----------


## MrViggy

Well, now that I have an iPod:

Tesla
Van Halen (ALL OF THEM)
Ratt
Motley Crue
Winger
Whitesnake
Steve Vai
David Lee Roth

I swear I'm not stuck in the 80's.  Really!

Viggy

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Bodies - Drowning Pool

----------


## cloureir

The Bodyrockers - I like the way you move

 :Cool:

----------


## Pinky98

Mixture of:

- Sting
- Coldplay
- Live
- U2
- REM
- Collective Soul

And every so often interspersed a couple of others... traditional celtic, Josh Groban, Emma Shaplin etc.

----------


## cilu

Falling, from Twin Peaks soundtrack

----------


## Hobson

*REFUSE!  RESIST!*
Sepultura rulz!

----------


## Skoons

ДДТ all songs

----------


## Smasher/Devourer

"Näkin Laulu" by Tenhi

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Smoke and Ashes - Tracy Chapman

----------


## bijuabrahamp

Green Day - Holiday

----------


## kirants

The grand Conjuration - From Opeth's latest album ( Ghost reveries )

----------


## Xeon

Darren Hayes - Insatiable

The most classic, psychotic, most gentlemanly, most sentimental, most nostalgic, most romantic, most touching and the sweetest song ever!  :Wave:

----------


## kirants

Light of day, day of darkness - Green Carnation.. 

One epic song.. See ya all in 1 hr when I'm finished with the song  :Wink:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Bon Jovi - Blaze of Glory

----------


## NoHero

Kreator - (All Hail) Dystopia

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Florian, I've always wanted to show you this

----------


## Smasher/Devourer

> Light of day, day of darkness - Green Carnation..


I love that album/song.  :Wink: 

I'm listening to "The Moribund People" by Peccatum, which is an EP that just came out in the last week or so. Really good stuff. Any other fans of them here?

----------


## NoHero

> Florian, I've always wanted to show you this


Nice... What have I done that I am that heroic that people write songs, even ntire LP's about me?  :Big Grin:  (/joking) And take a look at this and on the 9th track  :Wink: 




> I ain't no f##king hero, just tried to survive myself


 :Wink:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Here is even a poem.   :Stick Out Tongue:  

You are lucky!

Nobody would write a song or poem about me  :Cry:  
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Melian

Land Of Confusion - Genesis

----------


## Daniel1324

Iron Maiden - Journeyman

Saw them last night in Columbus Ohio... Awesome!!!

----------


## kirants

cool. Those guys are awesome to watch live.. I haven;t seen them live but, have seen some of their videos..

----------


## kirants

Moviedrome - Arena

----------


## Brad Jones

Newsboys

----------


## BinaryDragon

```
   Judas Priest - Night Crawler
```



```
.
 
```

----------


## Marc G

Belle Perez: Que viva la vida   :Wave:

----------


## Melian

We're the youn offenders - Young Offenderss Institute

----------


## codegurugeek

Simple Plan - Welcome to My Life
&
Bon Jovi - Its My Life

Funky and Sensual

----------


## Ejaz

> Bon Jovi - Its My Life


  :Thumb:  Still one of my fav. too   :Cool:

----------


## Mick

Mick is Love...
Free Mick...

Attica...Attica...Attica

----------


## Marc G

> Mick is Love...
> Free Mick...
> 
> Attica...Attica...Attica


What have you been smoking   :Confused:   .... posting this in lots of thread ...  :Wave:

----------


## codegurugeek

haha... mick is a little way tooo high d i guess. !!

Smoking the Drugs

----------


## Melian

The Greedy Ugly People - Hefner

----------


## Xeon

Hey? Did someone delete my thread? Which one of you moderators is it???!!!!
I posted a thread about the kinda drugs that MiCk may have been smoking, like Heorin, LSD and others. Or did MiCk delete the thread away himself?

Whoever did it better own up, or else.......we'll see fights here. I mean, com'on. When the Chief or Andreas or Gabriel delete my threads, at least they will PM me etc. It must be a noob-mod who did this. Also, I see no wrong in posting a US-government endorsed list of official drugs.
Someone is gonna tell me that it's illegal to post posts here in CodeGuru soon.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Wanna fight?


Nice day,
Xeon.

----------


## kirants

Perfect Strangers - Deep Purple

----------


## wildfrog

> Perfect Strangers - Deep Purple


Nothing wrong with Deep Purple, but, looking at your homepage - you should be listening to In the Woods or Green Carnation...

- petter

----------


## kirants

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
DP guys are awesome.. They are the gods. I am a big fan of Steve Morse' work

Well, Green Carnation and In The woods have their time on my player too , but not now  :Wink: 

Hm.. I was just wondering why you mentioned those bands.. Now I realize.. U r from Norway  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## wildfrog

Well, yeah, I'm from Norway, but I know those guys... and it's funny to see their albums ending up in a rack on the other side of the "pond".

- petter

----------


## Melian

Land Of Confusion - Genesis

----------


## kirants

Mind Ecology - Shakti

----------


## exterminator

U2 - In a little while....  :Thumb:

----------


## NMTop40

Keep Believin' by Answer.
I'm compiling my chart at the moment.

----------


## Melian

Back Of My Hand - Jags

----------


## NMTop40

> Back Of My Hand - Jags


which will be played in the Radio Earl Purple 1977-1979 special

----------


## Melian

> which will be played in the Radio Earl Purple 1977-1979 special


Good

Everyone Knows (Except You) - Divine Comedy

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Little Wing - Jimi Hendrix, such a beautiful song

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Elvis - Little less conversation

----------


## Melian

I said I Love You - Raul Malo

----------


## kirants

People are strange - The doors

----------


## Smasher/Devourer

*Anaal Nathrakh* - To Err Is Human, To Dream -- Futile

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Beleive it or not..

AKON - Lonely

----------


## kirants

Mellotron Scratch - Porcupine Tree

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Like A Rolling Stone - Jimi Hendrix(cover of Bob Dylan) - from Jimi Plays Monterey

----------


## Deniz

> *Anaal Nathrakh* - To Err Is Human, To Dream -- Futile


To Err is Human, To Arr is Pirate - Pontius Pirate

----------


## Melian

Changing Man - Paul Weller

----------


## kirants

Change - Blind Melon

----------


## Melian

Stripper - Soho Doll

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Collective Soul - Run

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Incense & Peppermints - Strawberry Alarm Clock

Theres just something about that kind of weird psychedelic music I love.

----------


## Tom Frohman

Thelonius Monk- Trinkle Tinkle

----------


## Melian

Stripper - Soho Doll

----------


## kirants

Keeping a rendevous - Budgie

----------


## Hobson

Danzig - 'Tired of being alive'

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Tweak - Birthday Card

----------


## mrRee

Cromok - Attractive Enigma

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Matchbox 20 - Bent

http://www.codeguru.com/forum/showth...81#post1223281
 :Big Grin:

----------


## NoHero

Guess..:




> Walk straight; For a final solution
> Walk straight; Don't you be so cold?
> Walk straight; With a clear resolution
> I will state my case and make it turn


I love this song...

----------


## kirants

Black Swans - Forest Stream

----------


## cilu

> Walk straight; For a final solution


I hope it's not about _that_ final solution...

I'm listening Laura Pausini, _In aseza di te_.

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Louie Louie - The Kingsmen

----------


## mrRee

> Guess..:
> 
> Walk straight; For a final solution
> Walk straight; Don't you be so cold?
> Walk straight; With a clear resolution
> I will state my case and make it turn 
> 
> I love this song...


soilwork - Nerve

i listening to A.C.A.B - street feeling

----------


## kirants

War pigs - Black Sabbath

----------


## Mathew Joy

My heart will go on and on

----------


## Ejaz

Jay Z Vs Linkin Park - Numb/Encore

----------


## PadexArt

Black Sabbath - Hand of Doom

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Back in Your Face - Def Leppard

----------


## kirants

While my guitar gently weeps - The beatles

----------


## mehdi62b

Love Affair - Kylie Minogue

----------


## kirants

Turn the page - Bob Seger

I love the song and the mood it creates.. the opening sax and the brooding bass lines are mindblowing.. 
Like Metallica's cover of this song too..

----------


## mehdi62b

Evanescence - Away from Me

----------


## mehdi62b

Dido - White Flag

----------


## mehdi62b

Srarah Connor - Living To Love You

----------


## mehdi62b

finally
Jackson - She Is Out Of My Love

----------


## Melian

White Cliffs Of Dover - Jive Aces

----------


## mrRee

Bad Religion - epiphany

----------


## mehdi62b

Pink Floyd-Another Brick In The Wall

----------


## codegurugeek

JJ - 1 Thousand Years of Love
98 Degree - Give me just one night

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> Pink Floyd-Another Brick In The Wall


I love that song, but my fav Pink Floyd song would have to be Time

as for what I'm listening to now, 
Van Halen - Ain't Talkin' Bout Love

----------


## Melian

We Are All On Drugs - Weezer

----------


## kirants

Go west Judas - The flower kings

Great prog rock band..

----------


## Melian

Radio Earl Purple
Your Woman - Tyler James

----------


## Smasher/Devourer

*Enslaved* - Større Enn Tid -- Tyngre Enn Natt

----------


## Calculator

The Velvet Underground - White Light/White Heat - Sister Ray
Along with the rest of the album naturally, very good album


I'm sure some MC5, Television, Modern Lovers, Talking Heads, Roxy Music, etc. will find their way into the playlist at some point.

----------


## kirants

Anya / Smoke on the water - Deep Purple

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Marilyn Manson  - Mobscene

----------


## ideru

silence, phone ringing, people speaking language which i dont understand,  cellfone ringing somewhere. keyboard typing.... 

Title: Sound of Office  :Big Grin:

----------


## Melian

Work Work Work (Pub Club Sleep) - Rakes

----------


## PadexArt

Born to be wild - Steppenwolf

----------


## Notsosuperhero

haha I love Steppenwolf  :Thumb:  

At this moment I'm listening to 
Down On The Corner - Creedence Clearwater Revival

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> At this moment I'm listening to 
> Down On The Corner - Creedence Clearwater Revival


What a coincidence!
I'm listening to Proud Mary  :Thumb:

----------


## cilu

Poison, Alice Cooper

----------


## kirants

> Born to be wild - Steppenwolf


That one is a great rock song.. I love 'Magic Carpet Ride' too.

----------


## kirants

Keep on rockin in the free world - Neil Young

----------


## PadexArt

> That one is a great rock song.. I love 'Magic Carpet Ride' too.


And "Snowblind friend" too. Pretty amazing songs.

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> What a coincidence!
> I'm listening to Proud Mary


I love that song, but I love pretty much all of CCR's songs.

Now I'm listening to 
A version of Hey Joe(The Jimi Hendrix cover version) that I made.

----------


## mrRee

the Sloppy Meateater - up against me

----------


## Melian

First Cut Is The Deepest - Rod Stewart

----------


## cherish

Only Time - Enya

/btw, nice song Melian. I have that song but Sheryl Crow's version though.

----------


## mrRee

No Erasers Allowed - Hitler in the toy store

----------


## Melian

> /btw, nice song Melian. I have that song but Sheryl Crow's version though.


I prefer the Rod Stewart version...

Ally's Tartan Army - Andy Cameron

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Well, speaking of Sheryl Crow (Which Rocks!), doing cover versions...

Which one is better:
Guns n Roses - Sweet Child of Mine
or
Sheryl Crow - Sweet Child of Mine

----------


## mrRee

> Well, speaking of Sheryl Crow (Which Rocks!), doing cover versions...
> 
> Which one is better:
> Guns n Roses - Sweet Child of Mine
> or
> Sheryl Crow - Sweet Child of Mine


 of course GNR...but I also the "I used to love her" song..."but I  have to kill 'er" :Big Grin:

----------


## kirants

I haven't heard Sheryl Crow's version.. so I go for GNR  :Thumb:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Melian

> Well, speaking of Sheryl Crow (Which Rocks!), doing cover versions...
> 
> Which one is better:
> Guns n Roses - Sweet Child of Mine
> or
> Sheryl Crow - Sweet Child of Mine


Don't like GnR and haven't heard the Sheryl Crow version yet...

Not listening to anything right apart from TV...

----------


## kirants

Call it rock'n'roll - Great White

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

If I'm not mistaken (correct me if I'm wrong)
Axl Rose and Sheryl Crow Was married at a time ¿  :Confused:

----------


## Melian

Rat Trap - Boomtown Rats

----------


## mrRee

the Vandals - Oi! to the world...

----------


## SneakAttacker

Enya- Evacuee

----------


## Melian

I'm No Angel - Heather Nova

----------


## cilu

Talisman, Farewell

----------


## kirants

Sticks and Stones - Ray Charles.

----------


## Notsosuperhero

What A Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong

----------


## kirants

> What A Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong


 The Jazz Louis Armstrong ?

----------


## mrRee

Sir Veja - When I die

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

*R*apid *E*ye *M*ovement - Everybody Hurts

----------


## kirants

Shallow - Porcupine Tree

----------


## cherish

"You and Me" - Lifehouse

----------


## Melian

Ca Plane Pour Moi - Plastic Bertrand

----------


## kirants

Road to **** - Chris Rea

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Blue Hotel - Chris Isaac

----------


## cherish

If I Ain't Got You - Alicia Keys

----------


## Melian

Work Work Work (Pub Club Sleep) - Rakes

----------


## Melian

Paradise By The Dhasboard Lights - Meatloaf

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

I'd Do Anything For Love - Meatloaf
What a GreaT song ¡!¡

----------


## ideru

In my head ,,,

am listening to the opening song of Last Exile  :Big Grin:

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Think About You - Guns N' Roses
I love Gn'R  :Big Grin:

----------


## kirants

Come tomorrow - Ugly Kid Joe

----------


## Smasher/Devourer

*Shadow Gallery* - I Believe

----------


## scorpionking

Sweet Child of Mine bu Guns and Roses.  I like their version better... makes me wanna rock!

----------


## kirants

> Sweet Child of Mine bu Guns and Roses.  I like their version better... makes me wanna rock!


 Whose song is it, originally ? Wasn't it written by GNR ?

----------


## kirants

Fall of sipledome - Testament

----------


## Melian

Things We Do For Love - 10cc

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Sepultura - Refuse / Resist

----------


## Melian

First cut is the deepest - Rod Stewart

----------


## kirants

Stranglehold - Ted Nugent

----------


## kirants

Floods - Pantera

----------


## itckalyan

Butterfly - Crazy Town

----------


## mrRee

Toydolls - Ashbrooke Launderette

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Rammstein - Zwitter

----------


## Smasher/Devourer

*Odroerir* - Weltenanfang

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Don't Phunk With My Heart - Black Eyed Peas

----------


## PadexArt

Matilda Mother - Pink Floyd

----------


## codegurugeek

The Myth - Endless Love - Jacky Chan n Kim Hee Sun

----------


## Melian

Spitting In The Wind - Badly Drawn Boy

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff

That's the way I feel today   :Mad:   :Mad:  
I'll rather break stuff, than people!!!!  :Mad:

----------


## omani

i now listen to a type of song called "nashed".

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Black Eyed Peas - Anxiety
In there there is a phrase describing 100% how I feel today..

"I feel like I wann smack somebody
Turn around and B#t#h slap somebody..."  :Mad:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

EMINEM - K!ll You

----------


## mrRee

> Black Eyed Peas - Anxiety
> In there there is a phrase describing 100% how I feel today..
> 
> "I feel like I wann smack somebody
> Turn around and B#t#h slap somebody..."


 calm down :Smilie: ...just smack him when you feel he needs one :Wink: ...

Sex Pistols - I'm a Lazy Sod

----------


## Zeb

Entombed - Somewhat Peculiar.  

just getting into these guys.   awesome.

----------


## Melian

We've got to get out of this place - Animals

----------


## kirants

So what - Anti Nowhere league

----------


## mrRee

Skids - Into the Valley

----------


## Smasher/Devourer

*Arcturus* - White Noise Monster

----------


## scorpionking

I think the song title is I need you... I don't really know the artist...

----------


## kirants

As I am - Dreamtheater

----------


## mehdi62b

Iglesia - Hotel California!

----------


## kirants

> Iglesia - Hotel California!


Is that an Eagles cover or a different song ?

----------


## mehdi62b

> Is that an Eagles cover or a different song ?


that was *Enrique Iglesias*

----------


## PadexArt

Jethro Tull - Bouree

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Fear Factory - National Panel Beating

----------


## kirants

Light of day, day of darkness - Green Carnation

----------


## Smasher/Devourer

> Light of day, day of darkness - Green Carnation


  :Thumb:   :Thumb:

----------


## kirants

> 


Can't help it.. I keep coming back to that "song" often.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Celine Dion - It's All Coming Back To Me Now

----------


## Melian

Paradise By The Dashboard Lights - Meatloaf

----------


## mehdi62b

Evanescence - Missing (from Fallen album)

----------


## mrRee

Carburator Dung - Oppression

----------


## kirants

Truth On Scaffold - Ashes to Ashes

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Blister In The Sun - Violent Femmes

----------


## jayender.vs

Shivaji  by A.R. Rehuman (Tamil )!!

----------


## mehdi62b

Khiali Nist - Shadmehr Aghili
(means: *Never Mind*)

----------


## Siddhartha

La Camisa Negra - Juanes.

 :Smilie:

----------


## Melian

Oliver's Army - Elvis Costello & The Attractions

----------


## oldletter

I like slow rocks, instrumental like guitar, piano in mordern melodies, but still my favorites are those that can soothe listeners, i.e "you" by karatowski.

----------


## exterminator

Neil Diamond - Solitary Man..

----------


## kirants

Devil in the bottle - Lynyrd Skynyrd

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Shakespears Sister - Stay

----------


## exterminator

Piya Basanti - Chitra..

----------


## ropek

Tonight---tina turner

----------


## NoHero

Lustmord - Zzzz Best

----------


## PadexArt

Afroman - Colt 45   :LOL:

----------


## kirants

Even it up - Heart

----------


## kirants

Call it rock n roll - Great White

----------


## kirants

Gothic Sanctuary - Nightwish

----------


## PadexArt

Proclaimers - I'm gonna be ( 500 miles)

----------


## kirants

Channel for the pain - Paradise Lost

----------


## kirants

Say Just Words - Paradise Lost

----------


## scorpionking

leader of the band by dan fogelberg

----------


## kirants

My Lost Lenore - Tristania

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Angry Again - Megadeath

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Smashing Pumpkins - Rhinoceros

----------


## kirants

> Angry Again - Megadeath


Mustaine's vox are perfect for that song  :Thumb:

----------


## kirants

> Van Halen - 5150
> 
> I want to learn to play that beginning guitar part so bad, but sadly my fingers refuse to obey my commands


Van Halen is an ideal hero, though   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Van Halen - 5150

I want to learn to play that beginning guitar part so bad, but sadly my fingers refuse to obey my commands  :Frown:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Mustaine's vox are perfect for that song


Absolutely!  :Wave:

----------


## kirants

Lithium - Nirvana

----------


## Smasher/Devourer

*Slough Feg* - I Will Kill You / You Will Die

----------


## kirants

Tom Sawyer - Rush

----------


## mehdi62b

Mikoshamet Age Ba Gharibe Bebinamet - Hakan
(title: *would kill you if see you with a stranger)*

----------


## PadexArt

> Tom Sawyer - Rush


 :Thumb:  That and "The trees" are my favourites from Rush

----------


## kirants

> That and "The trees" are my favourites from Rush


Very much true. Rush were pretty progressive  :Thumb:

----------


## Rich2189

Anyone here like linkin Park? Papercut is the best song they have made

----------


## kirants

> Anyone here like linkin Park?


Not a big fan, though I should admit, I like to blast their songs while driving long distances  :Wink:

----------


## mehdi62b

> Anyone here like linkin Park? Papercut is the best song they have made


oh linkin park,you realy like headache  :Big Grin: 
BTW I like their _Numb_,_High Voltage_,_Pushing Me Away_ and such crap.. :Wink:

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> Anyone here like linkin Park?


I hate Linkin Park, I'm not a big fan of the whole rap rock kinda thing. I will admit that I liked that one song 'closer to edge' or something like that.




> Tom Sawyer - Rush


I love Rush, my favorite songs are probably Limelight, and Fly By Night.

Right now I'm listening to HIM - Heaven Tonight, very good song.

----------


## cilu

Dead Boys Poem, Nightwish

----------


## kirants

Back on the train - Phish

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Monkey Wrench - Foo Fighters

----------


## cilu

She's So High, Kurt Nilsen

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Anyone here like linkin Park? Papercut is the best song they have made


They're cool, but sometimes a bit too over the top.
Songs I like from them
In The End - I actually know it word for word, it just has a special meaning to me.
This phrase is so true sometimes:
"You wouldn't even recognise me anymore, not that you knew me back then, but it all comes back to me in the end"

and I like Numb too

----------


## kirants

See you in black - Blue Oyster Cult

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Buddy Guy - Feels Like Rain

----------


## kirants

Arriving somewhere but not here - Porcupine Tree

----------


## kirants

Forgotten Hopes - Anathema

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

What are we fighting for - Live

----------


## exterminator

*Fountains Of Wayne - 'Stacy's Mom'*

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> *Fountains Of Wayne - 'Stacy's Mom'*


COOL!

 :Big Grin:  

Stereophonics - Nothing Precious At All  :Thumb:

----------


## exterminator

> COOL!


Yeah...that is cool as well as hot!!! very hot!!! ....The last scene with the mark "Occupado" on the door knob is the best one   :Big Grin:  ...

Marilyn Manson - Lamb of God!

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Rammstein - Beuck Dich

----------


## kirants

> Marilyn Manson - Lamb of God!


Who is the artist here ?? Marilyn Manson or Lamb of God ??   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## NoHero

Einstuerzende Neubauten - Selbstportrait mit Kater




> Rammstein - Beuck Dich


Do you even know what that means?  :Wink:   :Big Grin: 




> Who is the artist here ?? Marilyn Manson or Lamb of God ??


I guess Marilyn Manson...

----------


## kirants

Atonement - Opeth

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Disturbed - Awaken

----------


## exterminator

> Who is the artist here ?? Marilyn Manson or Lamb of God ??


NoHero guessed it right...its Marilyn Manson. 

//Hannes  :Wink:   - Disturbed - "Down with the Sickness" and then "Fear"

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Do you even know what that means?


No, Can you tell me!  Just hope it's not something that offends someone  :Blush:  
Although I don't understand the words, it's still a great song  :Thumb:  

And yes, The artist for the song Lamb of God is Marilyn Manson
Song Number 12 on the Holy Wood album  :Wink:

----------


## vma

Cusco - Inca Dance

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

I just wanna Live - Good Charlotte

----------


## kirants

> And yes, The artist for the song Lamb of God is Marilyn Manson


Was thinking Lamb of God had a song dedicated to Mar..Man..  :Wink: 

Listening to 
Hours of Wealth - Opeth

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Aerosmith - Amazing

----------


## Vaderman

Just finished listening to 'When September Ends' by American Idiot and now listening to 'Modern Way' by the Kaiser Chiefs.  :Big Grin:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> and now listening to 'Modern Way' by the *Kaiser Chiefs.*


Do you mean the SA Soccer team Kaizer Chiefs ¿  :EEK!:  
You can't be serious, right ¿

----------


## Vaderman

LOL, no... 
Check it out...
Kaiser Chiefs

IMHO, their music is simply brillaint!  :Big Grin:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

LOL!  
Cool!

Have a look here  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Vaderman

lol!! cool website!!  I guess thats where they got their name from!!  I didn't realise Kaiser Chiefs was a South African soccer club!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

To be honest, If they were to bring out a cd, I won't even listen to it (R & B, Hip - Hop) - is not really my music preference!

My Happy Ending - Avril Lavine (what a girl)

----------


## Vaderman

> If they were to bring out a cd, I won't even listen to it (R & B, Hip - Hop)


Kaiser Chiefs could be classed as what we call in this country *Brit Bop* they're not really R&B or hip-hop.   :Smilie:  



> My Happy Ending - Avril Lavine (what a girl)


[/QUOTE]
Ahhh, now there's a nice looking girl if I ever saw one... oh and a very nice voice too!! lol

Now listening to Cool by Gwen Stefani, whilst trying my best to see through the day for the weekend to start!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kirants

Touch of blessing - Evergrey

----------


## Marc G

DJ Tiesto - Live at Innercity (Amsterdam RAI) - Gouryella

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

U2 - Sunday Bloody Sunday

----------


## cegparamesh

Tamil: Ghajini - Oru malai song.

----------


## kirants

Bridge to cross - Black Label Society

----------


## kirants

Napolean Bonaparte - Budgie

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Slipknot  - My Plague

----------


## PadexArt

Pink Floyd - Mother

----------


## PadexArt

Crosby, Still & Nash - Cathedral

----------


## vma

Cheloo - Definitia

----------


## cilu

> Pink Floyd - Mother


 I love that song...

Romeo and Juliet, Dire Straits

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms

Good one Marius!  :Thumb:

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Lynyrd Skynyrd - I Know A Little
I love this song, saw em play it live too, which was great.

----------


## Vaderman

Arbeit Macht Frei by The Libertines

----------


## kirants

> Lynyrd Skynyrd - I Know A Little


Awesome band.. They single handedly championed country rock.. 



> I love this song, saw em play it live too, which was great.


Hm.. they are what , five guitarists ??

----------


## kirants

Turned to Stone - Budgie.. 
I simply love this song.. Awesome arpeggios, rhythym, solos

----------


## cegparamesh

Not listening to a song right now.
 :Wink:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Britney Spears - Baby... One More Time  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cherish

> Britney Spears - Baby... One More Time


 What a coincidence, Hannes!  :Wink:   :LOL:

----------


## ideru

PopStar by Ken Hirai seems to be repeating in my head over and over...

----------


## PadexArt

> Not listening to a song right now.


  :EEK!:  Whaaaat? Are you trying to quit?  :Big Grin: 

The Kinks - Lola

----------


## Vaderman

> The Kinks - Lola


  Wow!! Quite a while since I heard that tune - classic tune nonetheless!  :Big Grin: 


Ready Steady, go! by Paul Oakenfold.  You may have heard it before if you've ever seen The Bourne Identity.

----------


## kirants

> The Kinks - Lola


L O L A .. Lola.. ..cool classic.. 

Listening to Breadfan by Budgie.

----------


## kirants

Dungeons are calling - Savatage

----------


## ideru

Like you - Bow Wow

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Cypres Hill - Rock Star

----------


## caramel

"Ever the Same" - Rob Thomas

----------


## kirants

My room - wolverine

----------


## Vaderman

Telegraph Road - Dire Straits

----------


## kirants

Patterns in the Ivy - Opeth

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

It's Been A While - Staind

----------


## kirants

Jessica - Allman Brothers Band

----------


## kirants

Hard to handle - Black Crowes

----------


## SuperKoko

Christmas oratorio - J.S.Bach

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> Jessica - Allman Brothers Band
> Hard to handle - Black Crowes


 I love those songs.

----------


## mrRee

Sum 41 & Tenacious D - Things I want

----------


## Tom Frohman

Album: African Guitar Summit

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Eat The Rich - Aerosmith

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Peter Frampton - Baby, I Love Your Way

----------


## SuperKoko

Toccata & Fugue - J.S. Bach

----------


## PadexArt

> Toccata & Fugue - J.S. Bach


Why isn't this surprising me at all.   :Stick Out Tongue:  

B.Y.O.B. - System of a Down

----------


## kirants

> B.Y.O.B. - System of a Down


That's from their latest album, right ?? 
I hear SOAD went a lil progressive with their sounds on this album..

----------


## kirants

Gasoline - Audioslave

----------


## kirants

Who are you - The Who

----------


## PadexArt

> That's from their latest album, right ?? 
> I hear SOAD went a lil progressive with their sounds on this album..


Yep, Mesmerize ( 2005). Dunno if they are more progressive than they used to be but I really like their sound. and the lead singer has a pretty good voice too.

----------


## cilu

Vonda Shepard, I Only Want To Be With You

----------


## vma

Mihai Margineanu - Ma iubeste femeile   :Big Grin:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Megadeath - Mortal Kombat Annihalation (not sure about the title)

----------


## Notsosuperhero

HIM - Sigillum Diaboli

----------


## ambassador

Musical Youth - Youth Of Today

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Does anyone have any info on a French female Artists named 
*Alizee* ¿

----------


## cilu

I have 3 clips of her on my PC. Why?

----------


## NoHero

NIN - Head Like a Hole

----------


## kirants

Tear came rollin down - John Mayall..

----------


## SuperKoko

The last opera - Saint-preux.




> Does anyone have any info on a French female Artists named
> Alizee ¿


I only know her from name (I am french).
But if you want informations I suppose that google is good for that :
You may find more accurate info with google France (perhaps).
http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=...che+Google&lr=

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Thanks buddy!, I didn't think to Google it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

All within my hands - Metallica

----------


## kirants

Living loving maid - Led Zeppelin

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Wishlist - Pearl Jam

----------


## Miss Piggy

old song....
Now you know by hillary duff.

----------


## kirants

Here comes the sun - Beatles

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> Wishlist - Pearl Jam


Ahh I really want to go see them live, but no one comes around where I live  :Frown:  


Creedence Clearwater Revival - Fortunate Son  :Thumb:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

The Everlasting Gaze - Smashing Pumpkins

----------


## kirants

cicatriz esp - The Mars Volta

Reminds me very much of Led Zeppelin's marathon "No Quarter" on the Song remains the same video.

----------


## NoHero

SPK - In Flagrante Delicto

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Burn in Hell - Judas Priest

----------


## kirants

Falling - Lacuna Coil

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

These Days - Bon Jovi
still a classic!

----------


## kirants

Overture - Rush

----------


## kirants

5150 - Van Halen

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Panama - Van Halen

----------


## Hobson

Depeche Mode - 'Enjoy the Silence'

<singing>All I've ever wanted, All I've ever needed...</singing>

----------


## Sahir

"I am deaf"

----------


## kirants

Crazy Mary goes round - Dokken

----------


## kirants

No Rain - Blind Melon

----------


## Notsosuperhero

I used to think that the lead singer was blind when I saw the video for No Rain, and the (not so)little girlk dancing in the bee suit, thats awsome.

Jugband Blues - Pink Floyd(old PF with Syd Barrett)

----------


## kirants

> and the (not so)little girlk dancing in the bee suit, thats awsome.


That was the song frequently aired on MTV in my sophomore days..   :Stick Out Tongue:  



> Jugband Blues - Pink Floyd(old PF with Syd Barrett)


For some reason I never got too much into PF.. Although, I am eager to get their *Animals* album. Supposed to have a strong political tone..

----------


## kirants

Demon's Eyes - Deep Purple

----------


## kirants

The Khlysti Evangelist - Therion

----------


## kirants

A moment for reflection - Winds

----------


## kirants

Virus - Iron Maiden

----------


## KenzoIX

Jingle Bell Rock - Hilary Duff  :Big Grin: 

Cheers

----------


## cherish

Sobakasu (Freckles) - Judy & Mary 

// needed something to wake me up  :Big Grin:   :Thumb:

----------


## cherish

1/2 - Kawamoto Makoto

----------


## cherish

It's Gonna Rain - Bonnie Pink

----------


## cherish

Tactics - The Yellow Monkey

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Journey - Faith In Heartland

Got the new album for christmas  :Thumb:

----------


## cherish

the Fourth Avenue Cafe - L'Arc-en-Ciel

// Good for you, Notsosuperhero.  :Smilie:

----------


## cherish

1/3 no Junjō na Kanjō" (1/3 True Feelings) - Siam Shade

----------


## exterminator

Godsmack - I stand Alone...

----------


## kirants

Tuesday's gone - Lynyrd Skynyrd

----------


## exterminator

> Tuesday's gone - Lynyrd Skynyrd


Is Garage Inc. all remakes/remix versions?

----------


## kirants

I woundn't call it remix, in the sense , they aren't original soundtracks with retro-fitting  :Wink:  ( like those jhankar beats, if you will ). Rather they are cover songs. The band plays another artist's songs. They actually play. So, it is possible that the artist add their signature touch/sound to the original. 

All of garage inc. songs are cover songs. The liner notes that accompany the album are pretty interesting.. I personally, got introduced to quite a few bands after reading it..

----------


## kirants

Crowned in earth - Morgion

----------


## Calculator

The Hospitals - Self Titled - We Buzz Just Like The Bees Do

----------


## NoHero

Supertramp - Gone Hollywood (from their Album Breakfast in America)

It's the perfect sound for my tired condition: Not that difficult melodies, no voice, just some neat sleepy sounds  :Smilie:

----------


## cherish

Fools Rush In - UB40

----------


## cherish

Don't Dream Its Over - Sixpence None The Richer

----------


## NoHero

In Flames - Colony:




> In your world, the day is no threat
> In my world, there is an absence of light
> Generic superior cell

----------


## cherish

Unforgettable - Nat King & Natalie Cole

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

New Year's Day - U2

----------


## exterminator

I STAND ALONE...   :Cry:   :Cry:  

*** Wish you all a very happy new year 2006 ***

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Texas - Getaway

----------


## kirants

She talks to angels - Black Crowes

----------


## cherish

You Can't Hurry Love - Dixie Chicks

----------


## cherish

She - Elvis Costelo

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

In Demand - Texas

----------


## cherish

Maneater - Hall & Oates

----------


## cherish

You Don't Know Me - Jann Arden

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Insensitive - Jann Arden
In my top ten favourite songs of all times list!!

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Fools Rush In - UB40


Isn't this one rather called :
I can't help falling in love.. ¿

----------


## cherish

> Isn't this one rather called :
> I can't help falling in love.. ¿


You're absolutely correct! And I'm totally wrong.  :Embarrassment:  Its so darn embarassing!!  :Blush:  Thanks for correcting, though.  :Big Grin:   :Wave: 




> Insensitive - Jann Arden
> In my top ten favourite songs of all times list!!


 :Cool:  That's in my favorite list too!  :Thumb:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> You're absolutely correct! And I'm totally wrong.  Its so darn embarassing!!  Thanks for correcting, though.


Don't worry , I can help with music not programming nowadays !  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wave:  
I just have a thing for knowing music.  In South Africa there's this one show on tv called Noot vir Noot (Note for Note) - music notes for money notes, where the person who knows his music, songs, artists etc. best wins.  I've auditioned once for it some time ago - unfortunately I forgot that the Beatles sang Hey Jude (can you beleive it) - so I couldn't be on tv.
This year though, I'll audition again, maybe I'm lucky (i need the money after this holdiday  :Blush:  )

Hey Jude - Beatles  :Big Grin:

----------


## kirants

New best friends - Wolverine

----------


## kirants

Gold dust woman - Fleetwood mac

----------


## Sarevok

No Boy No Cry - Stance Punks

----------


## cherish

> Don't worry , I can help with music not programming nowadays !   
> I just have a thing for knowing music. In South Africa there's this one show on tv called Noot vir Noot (Note for Note) - music notes for money notes, where the person who knows his music, songs, artists etc. best wins. I've auditioned once for it some time ago - unfortunately I forgot that the Beatles sang Hey Jude (can you beleive it) - so I couldn't be on tv.
> This year though, I'll audition again, maybe I'm lucky (i need the money after this holdiday  )


 :Big Grin:  Thanks. Its just that, that song has the words "fools rush in" and I always confuse it with the movie with that title (starring Salma Hayek).  :Big Grin:  Hey.. yeah you should audition again. You'll never know.  :Wink:   :Wave: 


Just My Imagination (Running Away with Me) - Babyface & Gwyneth Paltrow version...  :Big Grin:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

You Ought To Know - Alanis Morissette

----------


## kirants

Twilight zone - Golden Earring

----------


## kirants

Crazy on you - Heart

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Radar Love - Golden Earring
 :Big Grin:

----------


## NoHero

Einstuerzende Neubauten - Perpetuum Mobile

----------


## boolman

Caught Somewhere in Time - Iron Maiden

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Teletubbies Theme Song - I don't Know  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
It's just a funky tune:
It's time for telletubbies, it's time for telletubbies....

----------


## kirants

Moya - Godspeed you black emperor !

----------


## kirants

As I am - Dream Theater

----------


## Max Payne

Haruka Kanata - Naruto Theme Song :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kirants

The Ripper - Judas Priest

----------


## PadexArt

> The Ripper - Judas Priest


Good one.

To Cry You a Song - Jethro Tull

----------


## xiuwen

"You (Karatowsky)" and "Just like the first time (steps)"

----------


## Skatingfan

"Besame En La Boca (Ricardo Montaner)" 

It's a good song, I think.

----------


## kirants

> "Besame En La Boca (Ricardo Montaner)"


What style of music is it ?

----------


## Skatingfan

> What style of music is it ?


Latin soul (slowrock), I think. Nice like 'You(karatowsky)'
You should try it

----------


## kirants

> You should try it


Hm.. maybe I will , if I can find some online samples  :Wink: 

Currently.. 
Crystallizing the unspoken truth - Sobre Nocturne

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Death By Stereo - Lookin' Out For #1

----------


## Skatingfan

That song can't be found online

----------


## mehdi62b

Never Gone - Backstreet Boys
good song,I really like it... :Wink:

----------


## gurleygirl

The Fray:  _Over My Head (Cable Car)_

----------


## kirants

Deadwing - Porcupine Tree

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Granola - Dynamite Hack

----------


## kirants

Forgotten hopes - Anathema

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Beach of Gold - Mike and the Mechanics

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Fortunate Son - Creedence Clearwater Revival

----------


## kirants

A touch of blessing - Evergrey

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Forever Young - Alphaville
Still a classic!

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Peace Frog - The Doors
Love this song.

----------


## mehdi62b

Aqua- Barbie Girl  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PadexArt

> Fortunate Son - Creedence Clearwater Revival


Now that's a beauty. 

The Magician Birthday - Uriah Heep

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Aqua- Barbie Girl


Brings back Good memories   :Big Grin:  

Alizee - J'En Ai Marre
Don't know what it means though  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kirants

Aqua.. are they still around ?? Haven't heard much noise since Barbie girl !! 

Currently listening to:
New millenium - Dream Theater

----------


## mehdi62b

> Aqua.. are they still around ?? Haven't heard much noise since Barbie girl !!


yes,barbie girl was their most famous song in 1997 they had a lawsuit on barbie girl album,Aqua seems finally had a split in 2001



> Brings back Good memories  
> 
> Alizee - J'En Ai Marre
> Don't know what it means though


barbie girl..it is a funny song

----------


## mehdi62b

Marshal Mathers - Eminem

----------


## mehdi62b

Kylie Minogue - Fragile

----------


## mehdi62b

Kylie Minogue - More More More

----------


## mehdi62b

TATU - Craving

----------


## mehdi62b

TATU - Friend or Foe

----------


## Tom Frohman

It's Money That Matters - Randy Newman

----------


## kirants

We are the road crew - Motorhead

----------


## kirants

Just a nightmare - Motorhead

----------


## kirants

Octavarium - Dream Theater

----------


## kirants

Meeting of the spirits - Mahavishnu orchestra

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Saturday Night Holocaust - Dead Kennedys

----------


## PadexArt

All Guns Blazing - Judas Priest

----------


## kirants

Ain't no fun when you wanna be a millionaire - AC/DC

----------


## kirants

Truth on scaffold - Ashes to Ashes

----------


## kirants

The Marshall Plan - Blue Oyster Cult

----------


## exterminator

Dream Theater - Through Her Eyes

----------


## exterminator

Kid Rock - Only God Knows Why

----------


## dglienna

Lynard Skynard - Gimme' Three Steps

----------


## kirants

An Atlantean Ode - Sobre Nocturne

----------


## kirants

Backstabber - John Lee Hooker

----------


## PadexArt

I'll Tell Me Ma - Chieftains & Van Morrison   :Big Grin:  can't help myself smiling when this tune is one

----------


## kirants

Ballad of Courtis Lowe - Lynyrd Skynyrd

----------


## kirants

Hey hey, My my - Neil Young

----------


## cherish

Slow - MYMP

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

2 Minutes to Midnight - Iron Maiden

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> 2 Minutes to Midnight - Iron Maiden


I never knew how evil those lyrics were until I was listening to it it, and it just struck me, my cousin was over and I said to him "Did they just say to kill the unborn in the womb  :Confused:  " I was like holy [explicit deleted] they are evil, they still rock though  :Big Grin:  

18 And Life - Skid Row

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> I never knew how evil those lyrics were until I was listening to it it, and it just struck me, my cousin was over and I said to him "Did they just say to kill the unborn in the womb  " I was like holy [explicit deleted] they are evil, they still rock though


I agree, I actually expected some responses on that song.  :Thumb:  
Wish I could rate you  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
I see it like this:  If the song sounds good, I don't mind the lyrics (though it's hard not to hear the lyrics), but I don't take what they sing to my head.  I mean, look at some of the looneys taking Marilyn Manson songs to heart and then decide to shoot up a school.  Now what's the logic in that¿  :Confused:  
Earth has strange people  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Currently listening to:
Disturbed - Voices

----------


## Notsosuperhero

lol yea, lyrics don't bother me ever really. I think people just take stuff too seriously, I mean come on do they really truely believe that the guys in Maiden go and sacrifice virgins at their house, no, they are probably pretty normal, drinking beer and watching sports.  :Big Grin: 

The Trees - Rush

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> lol yea, lyrics don't bother me ever really. I think people just take stuff too seriously, I mean come on do they really truely believe that the guys in Maiden go and sacrifice virgins at their house, no, they are probably pretty normal, drinking beer and watching sports.


Like us!  :Cool:   :Big Grin:  

Bush - Glycerine

----------


## cherish

I hope you guys don't mind if I join in on the conversation here. I personally avoid listening to songs with lyrics like those even though the beat is nice.  :Frown:  (I'm feeling sorry for the wasted beat here.  :Big Grin: ) 

Anyways, I think our subconscious always gets/absorbs whatever it is that we listen, read, watch, etc. whether we consciously don't want to. In some cases, like probably like those who do commit crimes like that are SO exposed to negative things and it just overflows from their subconscious to the conscious mind. For me that makes sense. I'm not telling you guys what to listen to.. I just thought of sharing what I think or rather, an explanation why some do end up doing those things.  :Big Grin: 

Right now, I'm not listening to any song. Sorry.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> I hope you guys don't mind if I join in on the conversation here. I personally avoid listening to songs with lyrics like those even though they beat is nice.  (I'm feeling sorry for the wasted beat here. ) 
> 
> Anyways, I think our subconscious always gets/absorbs whatever it is that we listen, read, watch, etc. whether we consciously don't want to. In some cases, like probably like those who do commit crimes like that are SO exposed to negative things and it just overflows from their subconscious to the conscious mind. For me that makes sense. I'm not telling you guys what to listen to.. I just thought of sharing what I think or rather, an explanation why some do end up doing those things. 
> 
> Right now, I'm not listening to any song. Sorry.


Ya, songs do have an influence on people's moods and (how do you spell subconscience¿).  Some people do take it literally, and we all know the consequences of that.
To me, I listen to certain songs / artists depending on my mood - and you'll be amazed at how it actually helps in some situations.

Because dearest cherish didn't listen to a song in her previous thread, I'll post 2 (one for me and one for her)
Now isn't that sweet of me¿

Me: Be Like That - three doors down
Cherish: Push The Button - Sugababes
 :Big Grin:

----------


## cherish

Ey, thanks Hannes. See you guys later. I have to Zzzz...

----------


## Notsosuperhero

People with weak minds get influenced easily  :Big Grin:  

But seriously the only things songs do to me is makes me think of stuff, like when I hear the Jimi Hendrix version of "All Along The Watchtower" it makes me think of the Vietnam War, because every veitnam war movie has that song in it somewhere lol.
But then when I listen to The Kingsman's "Louie Louie"(and despite popular belief it is not a dirty song  :Big Grin: ) it makes me just feel really happy, and I dance(not a good one, but a dance none the less)

Coincedientally I am listening to All Along The Watchtower - Hendrix version.




> Now isn't that sweet of me¿


Yes very   :Big Grin:

----------


## PadexArt

> People with weak minds get influenced easily


Yup. Judas Priest was accused of sending subliminal suicidal mesages in one of their songs.  :Big Grin:  Their answer was extremelly simple and logical: _for a band would be a pretty stupid things to convince their fans to commit suicide. In would be much better to send something like "buy more albums"._  :Big Grin:  The full story can be found on Wikipedia.

----------


## kirants

> The Trees - Rush


Very nice one.. 

Currently listening to "Set the world afire" - Megadeth

----------


## kirants

> Yup. Judas Priest was accused of sending subliminal suicidal mesages in one of their songs.  Their answer was extremelly simple and logical: _for a band would be a pretty stupid things to convince their fans to commit suicide. In would be much better to send something like "buy more albums"._  The full story can be found on Wikipedia.


sure.. and people wouldn't want to talk of all the hundreds of youngsters Judas Priest would've motivated to pick up the axe(guitar) and stay off the streets and join a gang or whatsoever.

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> sure.. and people wouldn't want to talk of all the hundreds of youngsters Judas Priest would've motivated to pick up the axe(guitar) and stay off the streets and join a gang or whatsoever.


Of course not, people don't even pay attention to positive things people do, if some kid commits suicide and has a note saying that music told him to do it, thats more important than all the good that can come out of the music. The kid would not commit suicide if he didn't want to, and he probably blamed the music because he had no other reason to go by, I've listened to that stuff, I've listened to worse stuff, I'm still here, because I have no intention of killing myself. Don't get me wrong I'm not saying that it was a good thing someone commits suicide. 

Down South Junkin' - Lynyrd Skynyrd

----------


## kirants

Blurry - Puddle of Mudd

----------


## kirants

House of the rising sun - The animals

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Find A Way - A Tribe Called Quest

----------


## cherish

Kailan (When) - MYMP

----------


## kirants

Crossfire - SRV

----------


## PadexArt

> House of the rising sun - The animals


Sweeeet.  :Smilie: 

Heart of Steel - Manowar

----------


## kirants

No way out - Tesla

----------


## kirants

Solitude - Candlemass

----------


## kirants

Unknown title  :Wink:  - James gang and Tommy Bolin

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

American Music - Violent Femmes  :Thumb:

----------


## exterminator

Not now.. but before coming to office was listening to:
1. Santana - Put your lights on
2. Metallica - Astronomy

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Bullet With Butterfly Wings - Smashing Pumpkins

----------


## kirants

> 1. Santana - Put your lights on
> 2. Metallica - Astronomy


 :Thumb: 

On my player now:
Planet Caravan - Black Sabbath

----------


## exterminator

> On my player now:
> Planet Caravan - Black Sabbath


Yeah .. I know.. I used to listen metallica very selectively.. but i got this track.. wow!!! .. tanana ta tana tanana ta tana... its superb.. i love it...

I have the Pantera version of planet caravan... sounds very melodious..all the rest of their numbers are toooooo noisy... i dont get what's music in 'em..

----------


## kirants

> i love it...


You mean.. Astronomy ? That was written by Blue Oyster Cult.



> I have the Pantera version of planet caravan... sounds very melodious..all the rest of their numbers are toooooo noisy... i dont get what's music in 'em..


Am not much into Pantera.. I like some of their songs..

----------


## exterminator

> You mean.. Astronomy ? That was written by Blue Oyster Cult.


Yeah.. yeah..right.. from garage inc...

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Nice ....... Ballad - Anthrax

----------


## kirants

Gimme gimme gimme -  Beseech

----------


## kirants

Kneel to the cross - Agalloch

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Live - She

----------


## Graham

_Missa Papae Marcelli_ by Palestrina, sung by Pro Cantione Antiqua.


Just to be a bit different...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



(Got some Nightwish lined up for later.)

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> _Missa Papae Marcelli_ by Palestrina, sung by Pro Cantione Antiqua.
> 
> 
> Just to be a bit different... 
> 
> 
> 
> (Got some Nightwish lined up for later.)


Sounds interesting, what genre is it¿ Classical¿

Now listening to:
start something - lost prophets

----------


## kirants

> Sounds interesting, what genre is it¿ Classical¿


I'd like to know to:

Now listening to:
Lost and found - Camel

----------


## Graham

Rennaisance plainchant/sacred choral. Even atheists can appreciate religious music.

Two more to check out: _Miserere_ by Allegri and _Spem in Alium_ by Thomas Tallis (the 16th century one, not the modern composer).

The latter is written for 40 voices (8 5-part choirs) and is quite possibly the most beautiful piece of music ever written (IMHO). Turn the lights out, close your eyes and play it loud: 13 minutes of utter bliss - especially 6 minutes or so in, when all 40 voices come in together for the first time, possibly the most sublime thing you will ever hear. Of course, if you're into thrash metal, you may disagree...

Two songs I want played at my funeral: Spem in Alium and _Life Is A Lemon And I Want My Money Back_ by Meatloaf.

----------


## kirants

In the mood for listening to Camel today. 

Currently, Sahara - Camel

----------


## ideru

Feeling sentimental today ... Celion Dion

When the wrong loves you right  :Big Grin:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Rennaisance plainchant/sacred choral. Even atheists can appreciate religious music.


Interesting, sounds beautiful!




> Two songs I want played at my funeral: Spem in Alium and _Life Is A Lemon And I Want My Money Back_ by Meatloaf.


  :Big Grin:  , I agree with Meatloaf, will you be able to hear it¿  :Big Grin:  
They'll probably end up playing Another One Bites the Dust, by Queen at my funeral  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Now listening to
Tracy Chapman - Baby Can I hold you

----------


## exterminator

> Live - She


Is this one of the soundtracks of Notting Hill? I love that song..

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Is this one of the soundtracks of Notting Hill? I love that song..


No, That's Elvis Costello 's song - it is very very nice indeed.  Another song from Notting Hill, that I love is 
When you say nothing at all - Ronan Keating  :Thumb:

----------


## exterminator

> No, That's Elvis Costello 's song - it is very very nice indeed.  Another song from Notting Hill, that I love is 
> When you say nothing at all - Ronan Keating


Yeah... aahh.. it makes me want to be in that moment (in the park with Julia Roberts... and no Hugh Grant but of course...  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## kirants

Black Sabbath medley - Candlemass

----------


## PadexArt

The Byrds - Mr Tamburine Man

----------


## ideru

> Yeah... aahh.. it makes me want to be in that moment (in the park with Julia Roberts... and no Hugh Grant but of course...  )


you can have julia and I can have hugh right???  :Big Grin:  :LOL: 

no music today ... :Frown:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

The Only - Static X

----------


## cherish

// Ey Hannes, since ideru didn't post any song... doesn't that mean that you can post another?  :Big Grin: 

Don't Speak - No Doubt

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

You're right Cherish.
Since ideru violated the rule of not posting a song in this thread, she must be punished  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:   :LOL:  

Looking in my huge CD collection, let me select a song for ideru
mm, difficult
ideru is listening to : Celine Dion - I'm Alive

I'm listening now to:
Celine Dion  - I'm Alive
I love that song, it has a very special meaning to me  - it played once, while I was in hospital, because of a stab wound penetrating my left lung  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Good 'ol days  :Smilie:

----------


## cherish

> I'm listening now to:
> Celine Dion - I'm Alive
> I love that song, it has a very special meaning to me - it played once, while I was in hospital, because of a stab wound penetrating my left lung


Stab wound? Whoa. Someone mugged you or something??  :EEK!: 

Listening to:
For All Of My Life - MYMP

----------


## ideru

oppss.. thats what happend when not reading the rules  :Blush: 

so ok, am imagining that am listening to the sound of

Celine Dion - I surrender  :Big Grin: 

@Hannes, stab wounds?? yeah that song seems fitting  :Thumb:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Attempted mugging - which means I got my phone back  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Only realised the guy stabbed me, when I got back to the office  :LOL:  

Now listening to:
Bryan Adams, Rod Steward, Sting - All For Love

----------


## cherish

Cellphone, you mean?  :Big Grin: 
Nice song btw.  :Thumb:  That's from "The Three Musketeers" movie right?  :Big Grin: 

Listening to:
Can't Hurry Love - Dixie Chicks (Runaway Bride)

----------


## ideru

Evanescence - Going Under

----------


## exterminator

> you can have julia and I can have hugh right???


No ... we cannot be at the same place  :Big Grin: .. that will make me uncomfortable..  :Big Grin:  ... well, but if you say .. I can kick out Julia...  :Wink:  

3 Doors Down - Here Without you!

----------


## ideru

> No ... we cannot be at the same place .. that will make me uncomfortable..  ... well, but if you say .. I can kick out Julia...  
> 
> 3 Doors Down - Here Without you!


But I want hugh grant  :LOL:  you can't kick out julia, nobody kick out julia  :Big Grin: 


Get Over - Hikaru No Go theme song

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Megadeath - Kill the King

----------


## cherish

> 3 Doors Down - Here Without you!


Love that song!  :Thumb: 

Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day

----------


## kirants

Bird - Tristania

----------


## ideru

Maksim - Exodus

----------


## ideru

Linkin Park - By Myself

----------


## kirants

Angie - Rolling Stones

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Hey Hey What Can I Do - Led Zeppelin

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Don't Tell Me - Avril Lavine

----------


## ideru

The sound of silence , literally

----------


## Graham

Nightwish - Romanticide (and the rest of the album)

----------


## exterminator

> The sound of silence , literally


Simon and garfunkel? The graduate soundtrack?

Nirvana - Oh Me!

----------


## exterminator

Right now .. playing my guitar myself... just try to get something out of it..  :Big Grin: 

May Lord grant my flatmates a good sleep ..  :Big Grin: 

Just started learning so you can imagine how nice it would be sounding  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  :thumb up:

----------


## PadexArt

> Just started learning so you can imagine how nice it would be sounding   :thumb up:


Is it amplified?  :Big Grin:

----------


## exterminator

> Is it amplified?


No its not...  :Big Grin:  its a normal spanish guitar.. had it been amplified.. i would have had been drawn out of the residential society over here..  :Big Grin:  .. and i am in mood of that right now..  :Big Grin:

----------


## exterminator

Aerosmith - Amazing...

----------


## exterminator

Eagles - New York Minute....

----------


## exterminator

Baadshah - Hum to Deewane Huwe Yaar... (Alka + Abhijit)

----------


## exterminator

Nickelback - I don't have

----------


## exterminator

Phil Collins - In the air tonight...

----------


## exterminator

In the post above .. catch the difference ..  :Big Grin:   :EEK!:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Elvis Presley - Suspicious Minds

----------


## exterminator

> Elvis Presley - Suspicious Minds


  :Thumb:  ..nice...

----------


## ideru

> Simon and garfunkel? The graduate soundtrack?
> 
> Nirvana - Oh Me!


No. I Mean Literally as in the sound of silence  :Big Grin: 

Bokura no Bouken( Our adventure ) - HNG soundtrack

----------


## cherish

> No. I Mean Literally as in the sound of silence


 :LOL:  Meaning, you weren't listening to any song.. but silence.  :Wink: 

There She Goes - Sixpence None The Richer

----------


## kirants

de-loused in comatorium - The Mars Volta.

Awesome prog band..

----------


## exterminator

Whats prog? i never understand the genres.. i dont know the diff b/w rock, hard rock and metal, dark metal, death metal etc etc...

----------


## kirants

Prog is genre where there are no fixed formulas, to put it simply. There is no formula in the sense, songs do not follow a fixed pattern of chorus , verse, chorus, verse , solo, chorus.. letting the composer wander around free to creating their own textures and ambience.. 

Good info on this, and any style can be found here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prog_rock

----------


## dglienna

I just transferred "Sultans of Swing" to my new Razor phone.  6 minutes, but only thru one speaker.  Doesn't sound bad, though, considering the size of the phone.  I wonder how much memore is in the phone?

----------


## kirants

> I just transferred "Sultans of Swing" to my new Razor phone.


Sultans of Swing is one of my favorites..  :Thumb: 

Currently listening to "Big gun" - AC/DC

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

I'm in the mood for love songs today, maybe because it's V Day.

Bon Jovi - Bed of Roses

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Shania Twain - You Got A Way

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Bryan Adams - Everything I do ( I do it for you...)

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Will Young - Evergreen

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Percy Sledge - When A Man Loves A Woman

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Bee Gees - Words

----------


## ideru

Canto Alla Vita - Josh Groban

----------


## ideru

Carrickfergus - Charlotte Church

----------


## ideru

Dido - White Flag

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Paint My Love - Michael Learns To Rock

----------


## ideru

On My Own - Leah Salonga

----------


## kirants

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin. 

It was amazing to hear one of the figure skating teams ( I guess it was a Chinese team ) in Torino Winter Olympics use this song for their performance  :Thumb:

----------


## kirants

Nothing else matters - Metallica ( with San Francisco Symphony )

----------


## kirants

Rime of the ancient mariner - Iron Maiden

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Abba - The Winner Takes It All

----------


## kirants

New best friend - Wolverine

----------


## ideru

Bonnie Tyler - I need a hero

----------


## ideru

Diana DeGarmo - Don't Cry Out Loud

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Beatles - Hey Jude

----------


## ideru

ayumi hamasaki - heaven

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Steve Hofmeyr - Pampoen

----------


## ideru

Pop Star - Ken Hirai

----------


## ideru

karma - alicia keys

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

U2 - One

----------


## ideru

Parokya ni Edgar - Mr. Suave

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Bon Jovi - Have A Nice Day  :Smilie:

----------


## cherish

She - Elvis Costelo

----------


## cherish

This Way - Jewel

----------


## cherish

Rhapsody in Blue (Gershwin) - 101 Strings Orchestra

----------


## cherish

Theme From Love Story - 101 Strings Orchestra

----------


## cherish

Hawaiian Wedding Song - 101 Strings Orchestra

----------


## cherish

Serenade (Schubert) - 101 Strings Orchestra

----------


## cherish

Young At Heart (Sinatra) - 101 Strings Orchestra

----------


## cherish

Fascination (Manning/Marchetti) - 101 Strings Orchestra

----------


## cherish

Where Is Your Heart (Engvic/Aurie) - 101 Strings Orchestra

----------


## cherish

Piano Concerto No. 21: Andante (Mozart) - 101 Strings Orchestra

//

----------


## cherish

If You Ask Me To - Celine Dion

----------


## cherish

Accidentally In Love - Counting Crows

----------


## cherish

I Won't Hold You Back - Toto

----------


## cherish

Could've Been - Tiffany

----------


## cherish

Qing Fei De Yi - Harlem Yu

----------


## cherish

White Flag - Dido

----------


## cherish

Insensitive - Jann Arden

----------


## cherish

100 Years - Five For Fighting

----------


## cherish

Bring Me To Life - Evanesence

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Hush - Deep Purple

----------


## kirants

Home - Dream Theater

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Radar Love - Golden Earring

I love this song  :Big Grin:

----------


## kirants

> Radar Love - Golden Earring


 :Thumb:  I like GE's Twilight zone too

----------


## PadexArt

White Room - Cream

----------


## PadexArt

Moondance - Van Morisson

----------


## kirants

> White Room - Cream


good one. I was just watching Cream reunion performace in Royal Albert Hall and they did play this one. They might have grown old , but not their songs  :Thumb:

----------


## cherish

Unwell - MatchBox20

----------


## dglienna

going to start my weekly Sunday Night Jam with the Grateful Dead in about 20 minutes.  Not sure what year they're doing this year, but whatever year it is, it's all good.

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Man On The Moon - R.E.M.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

KT Tunstall - The Other Side Of The World

----------


## PadexArt

Phantom of the Opera - Iron Maiden 

I have started listening them only this year as they are not exactelly my stylle. Had a huge suprise though.   :EEK!:  They are not bad at all.  :Big Grin:

----------


## exterminator

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here

----------


## mrRee

Mad Parade - This Land is Your Land

----------


## jompe71

Slow Poison and Rob Hubbard - "Monty On The Run Remix"

( And how nerdy ain't that...   :Blush:  )

----------


## Singar

Say it don't spray it - 2gether

----------


## exterminator

Pink Floyd - Us and Them..

----------


## kirants

> Phantom of the Opera - Iron Maiden


Didn't know they covered that. 



> I have started listening them only this year as they are not exactelly my stylle. Had a huge suprise though.   They are not bad at all.


I love IM. They were one of the bands in the forefront of NWOBHM.. 2 albums of theirs I love are "Seventh son of a seventh son" and "Powerslave"

Currently, listening to Bouree - Jethro Tull

----------


## PadexArt

> Currently, listening to Bouree - Jethro Tull


That is in the top 5 on my prefferences from Jethro Tull. I happen to have a live version as well and that is trully brilliant.

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Funk #49 - Joe Walsh

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Chris Isaak - Wicked game

----------


## sreehari

X & Y - speed of sound by cold play

----------


## ideru

Diana DeGarmo - Don't cry Out Loud

----------


## ideru

Reason - Hoosbastank

----------


## Mattrang

When I think about cheating - Gretchen Wilson

----------


## Mattrang

*>>>>>> I don't feel like loving you today <<<<<< Gretchen Wilson*

----------


## binarybob0001

Sweet Dreams - Eurithmics

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

The Scientist - Coldplay

----------


## dglienna

Every week, I listed to "Jazz Transfusion"  which is a 3 hour program that plays jazz.  Don't know the name of the tune on now, but it is great!  Surround sound rules!

----------


## dustcounters

Love me tender--Elvis Presley
Come closer -- Brandy

----------


## mrRee

Even in His Youth (Demo 1989) - Nirvana...

oh! wait...now it's Theme From a NOFX Album - NOFX

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Metallica - Turn The Page

//Metallica will be here in SA, along with Seether, The Rasmus, Simple Plan, Fat Boy Slim - their first performance will be in Jo'burg on Friday the 18th, sadly I couldn't go, because the tickets were too expensive!

----------


## kirants

Starless - The crimson Jazz trio

----------


## GremlinSA

//Got a short list of mp3's lined up to play over and over..

Metalica - Nothing else matters
Metalica - Unforgiven
Metalica - Unforgiven II
Guns 'n Roses - November Rain
Guns 'n Roses - Dont Cry
Guns 'n Roses - Used to love her ......  :Wink:

----------


## cherish

Simple Things - Amy Grant

----------


## sreehari

Speed of Sound - Coldplay

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

This whole week I've had Metallica blasting full volume, seeing the fact that I can't go to the concert in Jo'burg on Saturday.



```
With Metallica
 .Blitzkrieg
 .Jump in the Fire
 .Master of Puppets
 .Bad Seed
 .Unforgiven
 .Nothing Else Matters
 .Fuel
End With
```

  :Big Grin:

----------


## kirants

Black Swans - Forest Stream

----------


## mrRee

Attractive Enigma - Cromok

----------


## jayender.vs

*vataiadu vilaiyadu* -   by Harris jayraj  (Tamil song )

----------


## ideru

maksim - exodus

----------


## kirants

Paschendale - Iron Maiden

----------


## exterminator

Listening to Dire Straits these days...
1. Walk of Life
2. Brothers in Arms
3. Tunnel of Love
4. Local Hero...

... and of course Sultans of Swing... the last 20-30 seconds of the song has ultimate guitar tabs.. I have just gone crazy about it.. first time listening to dire straits..  :Wink:

----------


## PadexArt

Sebastian - Cokney Rebel

----------


## kirants

> Listening to Dire Straits these days...
> 1. Walk of Life
> 2. Brothers in Arms
> 3. Tunnel of Love
> 4. Local Hero...
> 
> ... and of course Sultans of Swing... the last 20-30 seconds of the song has ultimate guitar tabs.. I have just gone crazy about it.. first time listening to dire straits..


I love all of those  :Thumb:  , and one more "Money for nothing"  :Big Grin:

----------


## ideru

Nightwish - Nemo

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> I love all of those  , and one more "Money for nothing"


Me too!
What about Romeo & Juliet by Dire Straits¿

----------


## dglienna

I have "Sultans of Swing" on my cellphone.  Doesn't sound bad, even though it's one speaker.  I was bummed because it doesn't play back over the bluetooth headphone, though.

Somebody tried to sell me a mp3 player today for $30.  It only had 128mb of RAM though.  It had a few nice features, but I have a pen drive, and the razor does voice recordings.  I didn't buy it.

----------


## ideru

Nightwish - Phantom of the opera

----------


## kirants

> Nightwish - Phantom of the opera


 :Thumb: 
I like that one.. 

Coincidentally, I have Iron Maiden's "Phantom of the Opera" queued up in my player  :Smilie:

----------


## ideru

Nightwish - Sleeping sun

@ kirants, yeah i like that song, ever since i saw the movie ( though was not able to finish it) ive been searching for that song  :Big Grin:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Cranberries - Zombie

----------


## GremlinSA

Gregorian Chants - Lady in red ... nice and mellow ...

----------


## ideru

Sarah McLachLan - Do what you have to do

----------


## ideru

Sarah Mclachlan - I love you

----------


## exterminator

Adam Sandler - Ode to my car..  :Big Grin:

----------


## mehdi62b

Evanescense - Lies . from origin album.

----------


## GremlinSA

Anastacia - I'm outa love...

----------


## sreehari

mokey Bussiness - Black eyed Peas

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Power of GoodBye - Madonna

----------


## reset-leo

P.L.U.C.K. by system of a down

----------


## BytePtr

Armin Van Buuren - A State Of Trance Episode 241
I love trance

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Jet Airliner - Steve Miller Band

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Coldplay - Yellow

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

Amour - Rammstein

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Rolling Stones - Painted Black

----------


## dglienna

Lynard Skynard - Freebird!

----------


## Igor Soukhov

Absolutely no music at the moment - became too lazy even to download a Winamp.

----------


## exterminator

> Absolutely no music at the moment - became too lazy even to download a Winamp.


Hey Igor where are you these days? Where have you been lately? Last time I saw you was with a post in the databases forum...  :Smilie: 

Dire Straits - Your latest trick! -- too good !!!  :Thumb:

----------


## kirants

On the radio today

Bang a gong - T.Rex

----------


## Notsosuperhero

One - Three Dog Night

----------


## exterminator

Joe Satriani - Friends

Joe Satriani - The extremist

Joe Satriani - Summer Song ... more to come..  :Big Grin:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Franky Goes To Hollywood - Relax

----------


## mehdi62b

Where did your heart go - George Michael.

----------


## Vanaj

Elton John....Tiny Dancer..

----------


## mehdi62b

She is outa love - Shadmehr.

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Don't Stop Me Now - Queen

----------


## kirants

Advent - Opeth

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Walk Away - Joe Walsh

----------


## Vanaj

Listen to the music....Doobie Bro's

----------


## Igor Soukhov

> Hey Igor where are you these days? Where have you been lately? Last time I saw you was with a post in the databases forum...


Where I am ? ... let me think...

Undergoin' sometimes painfull transformation from a hard working Russian into lazy Australian. That's a joke of course (*)

recently got a copy of "Tomb Raider : The Legend" - it's the real time killer.

My hometown's ice hockey team is about to win the Russian playoff today - can't think of anything else at the moment.

That's the main reasons why I'm outta CG's forums now but I feel like gonna take a little ride thru .NET and XML forums - next week may be.

-------
(*) I never was a hard working person =)

----------


## Rich2189

Thank you for the venom - My Chemical Romance

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Robbie Williams - Angels

//One of my top 10 favorites of all times, he's touring SA, pity I don't have tickets to that as well  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Favourite Mistake - Sheryl Crow

----------


## kirants

High school girls - Budgie

----------


## kirants

Hold on to love - Budgie

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Help! - The Beatles

----------


## mrRee

Wicked Witch Brain Washing - Brewing Boots...

----------


## sreehari

Day 10 - Ayreon

----------


## MrViggy

Tool - Vicarious

Viggy

----------


## kirants

> Tool - Vicarious
> Viggy


Is this from their latest release ? I thought it was gonna be out next month. Where'd u find the song ?

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Disturbed - The Game

----------


## sreehari

Pump It  - BlackEyedPeas

----------


## mehdi62b

Popcorn - Shadmer Aghili

----------


## mehdi62b

Adam Ahani - Benyamin

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Smashing Pumpkins - Zero

----------


## mrRee

Whisper - Cromok

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Collective Soul - River Flows

----------


## mrRee

Crossed - Cromok

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Stereophonics - Since I Told You It's Over

----------


## ideru

Nightwish - Beauty and the Beast

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Don Mclean - Vincent (Starry, Starry Night)

//great song about Vincent van Gogh

----------


## cherish

Never Ever - All Saints

----------


## cherish

Feels Like Home - Chantal Kreviazuk

----------


## kirants

Paranoid - Black Sabbath

----------


## kirants

Planet Caravan - Black Sabbath

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Behind Blue Eyes - The Who

----------


## mehdi62b

Ricky Martin - Life

be hury,take a look here,enjoy  :Big Grin:   :Thumb:  
http://sarzamin.org/popup.asp?myid=319

----------


## mehdi62b

Life without you is full of enjoy and love - Shadmehr

----------


## sreehari

some local numbers

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

daniel Powter - Bad day

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Hey Jude - The Beatles

----------


## dglienna

Here I Am - Scorpions

----------


## kirants

> Here I Am - Scorpions


Is this the same as "Rock you like a hurricane" ? 

Listening to :

Maybe - Green Carnation

----------


## mehdi62b

Unsuccessful Mission - Back Street Guys

----------


## mehdi62b

Forces Of Darkness -Serpens

http://sarzamin.org/popup.asp?myid=350  :Big Grin:

----------


## dglienna

> Is this the same as "Rock you like a hurricane" ?


Well, they announced the title before I posted, to make sure.  Same song, I think.  Maybe they made a mistake?

----------


## Vanaj

Independence Day...Martina McBride.

----------


## mrRee

Moonshield - In Flame...

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Still Cruising - Beach Boys

//my dad just love them.... :Wave:

----------


## dglienna

Rock Me - White Snake

// great tune.  had to crank it up.   :Wink:

----------


## Sabin_33

Fade To Black - Iron Horse
//BlueGrass Metallica Cover

----------


## kirants

Pigs - Pink Floyd

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

@Kiran:  That's a GreaT song!

Cypress Hill - What You Want From Me

----------


## mehdi62b

My Pen_is - Mehdi  :Wink:   :Thumb:

----------


## mehdi62b

Popcorn -Shadmehr

----------


## GremlinSA

Van Morison - Brown eyed Girl ....

----------


## mehdi62b

Sheila - Tonight  :Wink:

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Satanic Surfers - What Ever

----------


## kirants

Boom boom boom - John Lee Hooker

----------


## kirants

Dust in the wind - Kansas

----------


## kirants

Dark side of the moon - Pink Floyd

----------


## kirants

Take it all away - Puddle of mudd

----------


## kirants

Angie - Rolling Stones

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Live - Pillar of Davidson

----------


## sreehari

Off Spring - Original Prankster

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Pearl Jam - Worldwide Suicide

----------


## mehdi62b

Sandy - Tagh  :Big Grin:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Whiskey in the Jar - Metallica

----------


## kirants

forty six and 2 - tool

----------


## Krishnaa

Eagles: Hotel California.

----------


## kirants

> Eagles: Hotel California.


Love that one  :Thumb: 

currently on my CD player - Blood of heroes - Megadeth

----------


## dglienna

KRYPTONITE - 3 Doors Down

----------


## kirants

Living on my own - Freddie mercury

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Metallica - Enter Sandman

----------


## Krishnaa

Gary Jules - Mad world !

----------


## kirants

Shine - Slash's snakepit

----------


## kirants

Fall of Sipledome - Testament

----------


## mehdi62b

Arash - wanted him

----------


## mehdi62b

Backstreet Boys - Never Gone

http://sarzamin.org/popup.asp?myid=201 (128 Kps)

----------


## Krishnaa

U2--The Fly

----------


## kirants

You give love a bad name - Bon Jovi

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Def Leppard - 2 steps behind

----------


## Krishnaa

Wicked Games by Chris Issac.

----------


## kirants

Call me the breeze - Lynyrd Skynyrd.. 

Note: Happened to watch Lynyrd Skynyrd live yesterday.. Was crazy show. These guys kick a$$ big time  :Thumb:

----------


## Krishnaa

that reminds me...man I regret my whole life.... I missed metallica show 2 years back in NY.......

----------


## kirants

> that reminds me...man I regret my whole life.... I missed metallica show 2 years back in NY.......


don't remind me about that . I missed their show in 2000 in SFO too. Had the tickets, but couldn't make it  :Frown:  Since then, I have lost interest in Metallica post-St. Anger

currently - All I can do is write about it - Lynyrd Skynyrd

----------


## kirants

Orion - Mastadon ( Metallica cover song )

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

On the road to nowhere - Talking Heads

----------


## exterminator

Bon Jovi - Someday I'll be Saturday night..

----------


## Radu

radici nel cemento, orange dub

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Barry White - My first, my last my everything

----------


## kirants

Maya - U Srinivas & John McLaughlin

awesome high-intensity duet

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Macy's day Parade - Green Day

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Still Waiting - Sum41

----------


## Krishnaa

Linkin Park--One step closer.

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Bold As Love - Jimi Hendirx   :Thumb:

----------


## kirants

Call of Ktulu - Metallica with San Francisco Symphony

----------


## kirants

No Leaf Clover - Metallica

great dynamics in that song

----------


## Aryan2k6

Nothing

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Ace Of Spades - Motorhead

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

Linkin Park - With You

/yes, I mean you

----------


## Krishnaa

Disturbed--voices.

----------


## GremlinSA

Gnarls Barkley --- Crazy ..... 

(does that make me Crazy)
(does that make me Crazy)
(does that make me Crazy)
(.... Probably ....)   :Wink:

----------


## dglienna

Rolling Stones - Wild Horses

----------


## GremlinSA

Gnarls Barkley --- Crazy (Jamie Dunn Remix) ... 

Got the MP3's today ... Love the Song ... Remix is a bit much but still a excelent track....

----------


## sreehari

Linkin Park--One step closer.

----------


## Sabin_33

US3 - Cantaloop (Flip Fantasia)

----------


## GremlinSA

Ben Lee -- Catch My Disease....

----------


## sreehari

Bon Jovi - Always

----------


## mrRee

All Torn Down - The Living End

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Break Free - Queen

----------


## sreehari

Posting in CG is all that Fun  -  sreehari

//  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Smilie:

----------


## HairyMonkeyMan

The air conditioner whir / tap tappy tapparoo of fingers on keyboards..

****, I miss my metal (gotta get me a bluetooth earphone implant).

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Posting in CG is all that Fun  -  sreehari
> 
> //


Hey sreehari, would you mind sending me the lyricsa of that song¿  :LOL: 




> The air conditioner whir / tap tappy tapparoo of fingers on keyboards..


Myabe I should compose that rhyme too :Big Grin: 

Now listening to:
Anthrax - Fueled

----------


## sreehari

oh i would have  :Frown:  but i lost transmission so could get only half of the lyrics ( and that is what you can c up there  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  ) will complete it wen i hear it next time  :Big Grin:  

now listening to:
Eminem - Loose your self

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Celine Dion - It's all coming back to me now

----------


## Notsosuperhero

You Got Another Thing Coming - Judas Priest

----------


## cherish

Somewhere Only We Know - KEANE

----------


## kirants

Wicker Man - Iron Maiden

----------


## kirants

Fear of the dark - Iron Maiden

----------


## dglienna

Back in Black - AC/DC

----------


## kirants

> Back in Black - AC/DC


One h*** of an album  :Thumb:

----------


## dglienna

157 Riverside Avenue - REO Speedwagon

\\ that has to be one of my favorite albums.  not often that they play it on the radio!  Dig the piano work!

----------


## kirants

The evil that men do - Maiden again..

----------


## kirants

Phantom of the opera - Iron Maiden

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Fear of the dark - Iron Maiden


One of my favourite Albums! :Thumb: 

Metallica - Whiskey in the Jar

----------


## Melvik12

Shahyad - Bikhili

----------


## Vedam Shashank

Green Day - Boulevard Of Broken Dreams.mp3

----------


## dawn_to_dusk_

Guardiões do Subsolo - Popless

----------


## Melvik12

Shahyad - All knows Your eye is its end

----------


## kirants

Welcome Home - Coheed and Cambria

----------


## Odiee

Elvis - but don't know the title but it goes something like this:
see a hartbreak  blabla nanana hartbreak...

----------


## Sara2006

Dj Sammy - The Rise

----------


## Krishnaa

Linkin Park - Bullete with your name.

----------


## Onlyone5

Jimmy please say you'll wait for me, I'll grow up someday
you'll day you see. Saving all my kisses just for you, shined with love
forever true
Joni was the girl who lived next door, I've known her I guess
10 years or more. Joni wrote me a note one day. And this is what
she had to say
Jimmy please say you'll wait for me, I'll grow up someday
you'll see. Saving all my kisses just for you. Signed with love forever
true
Slowly I read her note once more, then i went over to the house
next door her tear drops fell like rain that that day , When I told Joni
what I had to say
Joni, Joni please don't cry, You'll forget me by and by, Your just
fifteen, I'm 22. And Joni I just cant wait for you
Soon I left our little hometown, got me a job and tried to settle
down. But these words kept haunting my memory the words that Joni
said to me
Jimmy please say you'll wait for me, I'll grow up someday
you'll see. Saving all my kisses just for you. Signed with love forever
true
I packed my clothes and I caught a plane, I had to see Joni I had
to explain how my heart was filled with her memory, and ask my Joni
if she marry me
I ran all the way to the house next door but things weren't like
they were before. My tear drops fell like rain that day when I heard
what Joni had to say
Jimmy Jimmy please don't cry you'll forget me by and by.
Its been 5 years since you've been gone. Jimmy I married your best
friend John

----------


## Khodam

Hilary Duff - 4ever Hilary Duff  :Wink:

----------


## cherish

Cool - Gwen Stefani

----------


## gstercken

Pacific High - Philippe Kahn

// Yes, that Philippe Kahn...  :Cool:  A little known fact is that the founder and former CEO of Borland International is also a jazz musician and has published that Album (I got it from him personally in 1990 or so...  :Smilie: )

----------


## Kawaguchi

nothing about love makes sense - you know

----------


## Kawaguchi

Honey, I am home - Shania Twain  :Smilie:

----------


## Kawaguchi

"Liars nightmare" -GRAHAM NASH

I have always been here
And I'll always be there
I can honestly tell you
That I really don't care

If all the babies are broken
And the old folks are blind
There's a hole in my heart
But I know you don't mind

If I laugh at the cripples
And I cry for the clowns
And I welcome the madness
That I see coming down

And I have no opinions
So I feel no remorse
I can see the Black Knight
Riding up on his horse

And there's fire in his nostrils
And blood in his eyes
And he's looking at you, kid
As he races on by

So watch out for his hooves
They're gonna kill you for sure
He's got some kind of sickness
That no man can cure

And his breath it will burn you
And put out your eyes
He'll tear out your tongues
So you can't even cry

That your body is broken
And your spirit is dead
And you hope against hope
That it's a bad dream you had

About a meeting with Elvis
At the back of the store
You're both shovelling plasticware
Right out of the door

And the men who control you
Keep yelling for more, more, more, more
You pay all your taxes
But you don't know what for

'Cos nothing seems to get better
Things seem to get worse
We're all living in danger
From a politician's curse

All promises have been broken
All lips have been read
Well the mouth has spoken
But nothing's been said

The dream has been shattered
The flags have been burned
You better make up your minds
From whatever you've learned

About your family values
And the way they've been scorned
Some babies have been battered
Way before they've been born

Some call me a liar
Some call me a thief
But the way that I look at things
I can't get no relief

So I went to a meeting
Spoke out of fear
They said: Thank you for sharing
Now why are you here?

I said: everything's shaking
Including myself
I keep all my feelings
High up on a shelf

And I can't seem to reach them
But I know they were there
I'm trapped in this vacuum
And I'm gasping for air

Some people get better
Some people just fall
Some people rise above it
Or so I've been told

So I started to leave
I was searching for more
They caught a hold of my sleeve
But I slipped through the door

I ran back to the office
With my back to the wall
When I came to my senses
I had noone to call

So I called up the doctor
He told me to lie
He said: Get out of this nightmare
Or you surely will die

So I forced myself to wake up
And opened my eyes
But the man in the mirror
Was there in disguise

He was playing his part
Living in a trance
Sentenced to be a witness
'Cos he had no defence

The anasthetic is wearing thin
And you're starting to sweat
And you finally realize
That it aint over yet

'Cos the way you've been feeling
They must have hit a nerve
I know it's not what you want
But it's what you deserve

The operation is over
Listen to me please
I'm begging forgiveness
Down on my knees

Coming back to conciousness
I was out of my head
And the dream is over
I'm back in my bed

I have always been here
And I'll always be there
I can honestly tell you
That I really do care

I gotta tell you the truth
About the sadness I find
I have opened my heart to you
And I hope you don't mind.

----------


## dglienna

TAPS - from The Voice in my Head!   :Wink:   :Cool:

----------


## Confession

Madonna - Get together 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Confession

Benassi Bros - Casteway

----------


## Confession

Dj Aligator - Suck on lollipop.

----------


## Confession

Dj Aligator - Screw you

----------


## Confession

Madonna - Future Lovers



 :Big Grin:

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Why Go - Pearl Jam (Ten is an amazing album)  :Big Grin:

----------


## kirants

> (Ten is an amazing album)


I second  :Thumb:  Coincidentally, this CD was on my player at work roday  :Wink:

----------


## CBasicNet

I do not listen to music at work, unlike most of my colleagues.

I only listen when I get home.

----------


## Confession

> I do not listen to music at work, unlike most of my colleagues.
> 
> I only listen when I get home.


I always listen I enjoy  :Wink:  

Benassi Bros - Every Single Day unemployment  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Confession

Benassi bros - Feel Alive  :Smilie:

----------


## cherish

James Blunt - You're Beautiful

----------


## cherish

Nick Lachey - What's Left of Me

----------


## Hobson

Chuck Berry - My Ding-A-Ling (really fun  :Thumb:  )

----------


## cherish

Natasha Bedingfield - Unwritten

----------


## Krishnaa

Enigma - Gravity of Love.

----------


## cherish

Daniel Powter - Bad Day 

// Currently my favorite...  :Big Grin:

----------


## gstercken

> Bad Day 
> 
> // Currently my favorite...


 :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## gstercken

Black Eyed Peas - Dum Diddly

// Seriously...  :Big Grin:

----------


## cherish

// I'm tuned in at Yahoo! Music right now, and see what it's playing....

Cherish - Do It To It  

//  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
// Btw, Guido... sorry it's taking me a while..  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Hobson

> Black Eyed Peas - Dum Diddly
> 
> // Seriously...


Heh, I am also listening to Black Eyed Peas right now  :Big Grin:  My Humps

----------


## gstercken

> // Btw, Guido... sorry it's taking me a while..


Take your time...  :Cool:   :Smilie:

----------


## cherish

The Fray - Over My Head

EDIT:
// G:  :EEK!:   :Big Grin: 
// C: I like the beat of the song.  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## gstercken

> Heh, I am also listening to Black Eyed Peas right now  My Humps


Me too now... Perhaps we should sync it?  :Wink:  // Currently at 00:49...  :Big Grin:

----------


## cherish

Kelly Clarkson - Walk Away

----------


## Hobson

> Me too now... Perhaps we should sync it?  // Currently at 00:49...


Too late, already switched to Rammstein - Spring

----------


## gstercken

> // C: I like the beat of the song.

----------


## gstercken

> Too late, already switched to Rammstein - Spring


Oh, I see... Won't follow you there, though...   :Ehhh?:   :Wink:

----------


## cherish

Linkin Park - Breaking The Habit

// @Guido:  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Hobson

Gwen Stefani - What You Waiting For? //Tic Toc Tic Toc  :Big Grin: 




> Oh, I see... Won't follow you there, though...


No worries, I am not going to jump  :Smilie:

----------


## cherish

Pussycat Dolls - Stickwitu

// Another current favorite...  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## gstercken

> No worries, I am not going to jump


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  But that's not what I was referring to... I mean - I'd rather jump than listening to Rammstein...  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## cherish

Bo Bice - The Real Thing

// Bo Bice....

----------


## Hobson

> I'd rather jump than listening to Rammstein...


I understand, my friends say exactly the same thing.

Something little more classic now: Metallica - Bleeding me

----------


## cherish

Pink - Who Knew

----------


## gstercken

> I understand, my friends say exactly the same thing.


Good friends...  :Wink:   :Smilie: 

// BTW, an interesting quote from this article:



> Jam Showbiz (April 2001) described Mutter as "music to invade Poland to."


 :EEK!:   :Wink:

----------


## cherish

Madonna - Hung Up

// Nice discussion guys.  :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## Hobson

> // BTW, an interesting quote from this article:


Rammstein has really lotta trouble with misinterpretation of their songs, shows, Look&Feel  :Big Grin: ... Sometimes I think that one should pass some kind of intelligence test before criticizing others. Anyway, these guys give really great shows, which I unfortunately have no luck to see live yet. They are not going to invade Poland with 'Mutter' any time soon, I think  :Frown: 

Now playing: Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Around The World

----------


## Confession

My Darling - Pull it out  :Big Grin: 

//was to thick  :Smilie:   :Frown:

----------


## Confession

Hey Boy - Madonna   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Confession

When I see new car - Madonna 
just go for trance mood  :Wink:

----------


## Confession

How High- Madonna  :Wink:

----------


## Confession

:Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Confusion

Madonna - Hung Up

----------


## Confusion

Madonna - I need money & tools  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Confusion

Boom Booom Booom  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## cilu

Boom Boom Banned  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hobson

Aram Khachaturian - 'Sabre Dance' (not sure if this is correct English title). Thats what I call 'war dance'   :Thumb:

----------


## Confusion

Linkin Park - Numb  :Wink:

----------


## cherish

Stop - Spice Girls

----------


## Congelation

Madonna - Sorry  :Wink:

----------


## gstercken

@mods: And I always thought you had the power to ban by _IP_...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

// And then, I had understood that according to the rules of the Sharia, saying "I ban you" _three_ times would be sufficient...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Krishnaa

Ghulam Ali - Hungama hai kyon...  :Big Grin:

----------


## kirants

> Ghulam Ali - Hungama hai kyon...


I love that one  :Thumb: 

Currently, headbanging to *Shallow - Porcupine Tree*

----------


## Confutation

> Currently, headbanging to *Shallow - Porcupine Tree*


 like that one  :Thumb:  

Coincidentaly 
Madonna - my *pen_is* into *as_s* of all of ur respectable generation & familly  :Ehhh?:

----------


## Confutation

Benassi Bross - Castaway  :Big Grin:

----------


## cherish

Green Day - Wake Me Up When September Ends

----------


## cherish

Jesse McCartney - Beautiful Soul

----------


## Congestion

Benassi bros - make me feel  :Smilie:

----------


## kirants

Album: Scenes from a Memory - Dream Theater  :Thumb: 
It's an insult to mention just one song here. The whole album is an epic to be listened in one go.

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Travelling Riverside Blues - Led Zeppelin

(me wishes I could play slide guitar like Jimmy Page  :Cry:  )

----------


## kirants

> (me wishes I could play slide guitar like Jimmy Page  )


Hope you find time to keep up with guitar playing after you started working.

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Oh theres always time for guitar  :Big Grin:  

Listening to:
Myself whine about not wanting to go to work  :Big Grin:

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Good Golly Miss Molly - Creedence Clearwater Revival

(1,000th post in this thread   :Big Grin:  )

----------


## dglienna

\\ EDIT :  WRONG  that was 1001!

----------


## Notsosuperhero

I was referring to the one before  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ...yea yea we'll go with that.  :Big Grin:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

The Winner Takes It All - ABBA

----------


## Krishnaa

> I love that one 
> 
> Currently, headbanging to *Shallow - Porcupine Tree*


  :Stick Out Tongue:  BTW Ever heard of "Ae Husn-e-Beparwah tuze shola kahun shabnam kahun" ?

Currently listening to  Mark - When I Dream At Night

----------


## kirants

> BTW Ever heard of "Ae Husn-e-Beparwah tuze shola kahun shabnam kahun" ?


Nope..Is that a ghazal.. If so, chances are I haven't heard it , cos , am not into ghazals  :Smilie: 

Currently on : Mo Na Pa - Shakti

----------


## Krishnaa

> Nope..Is that a ghazal.. If so, chances are I haven't heard it , cos , am not into ghazals 
> 
> Currently on : Mo Na Pa - Shakti


Yeah, thats one more gr8 classic gazal by Ghulam Ali, I am also not too much into gazals, but I like it when I little drunk.  :Big Grin: 

Now banging Iron Maiden - Seventh Son Of A Seventh Son

----------


## kirants

> Yeah, thats one more gr8 classic gazal by Ghulam Ali, I am also not too much into gazals, but I like it when I little drunk.


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  



> Now banging Iron Maiden - Seventh Son Of A Seventh Son


An album I have tremendous respect for. It is in my opinion, one of Iron Maiden's groundbreaking releases.

Currently : Elvenpath - Nightwish

----------


## kirants

Say Just Words - Paradise Lost

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Baby Baby - Amy Grant

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Most of you probably know the song Last Kiss - by Pearl Jam.

Last night, I listened to a Golden Oldies Station, and the Played the song Last Kiss by :
J. Frank Wilson & the Cavaliers

I always thought it was Pearl Jam's own song :EEK!: 

There's actually quite an interesting story behind this song, have a look here:
http://www.jimbowieband.com/Lyrics/last_kiss.htm

----------


## ideru

^^^ love that song during my college days.. and yes Pearl Jam only revive it. I miss that song  :Embarrassment:   have not heard in a long time  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kirants

> Most of you probably know the song Last Kiss - by Pearl Jam.


I love that one. A simple, straight song. Simple chords.



> There's actually quite an interesting story behind this song


Hm.. interesting.. but not surprising. I guess most Pearl Jam songs have a nice story behind 'em. The song, Jeremy , too I believe was written after a teen shot dead a few in his class.

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> Most of you probably know the song Last Kiss - by Pearl Jam.
> 
> Last night, I listened to a Golden Oldies Station, and the Played the song Last Kiss by :
> J. Frank Wilson & the Cavaliers


I love that song. I haven't heard the original in some time. I used to think Pearl Jam wrote it but my parents told me that someone else wrote it, I was like 8 then.

Pearl Jam is a great band though, I was watching VH1 Classic(which plays all older stuff) and they had an hour straight of Pearl Jam videos, it was awsome.

----------


## Krishnaa

Enya - The Lord of the Rings Soundtrack - The Council Of Elrond

----------


## boolman

Take this life - In Flames

----------


## Krishnaa

Metallica - Ride the Lightning

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Alive - Pearl Jam




> I guess most Pearl Jam songs have a nice story behind 'em


I think so too. Alive is about him(Eddie Vedder) as a kid, he went through the story behid some songs on VH1 Story Tellers(I only caught Alive).

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Alive is about him(Eddie Vedder) as a kid, he went through the story behid some songs on VH1 Story Tellers(I only caught Alive).


I appreciate songs with a something real in them.  It makes  it easier to "identify" with that song.  Songs based on what happened to someone or the artists themselves, are usually good.  I do not like Songs with meaningless words and unfit rhythms at all.

I know there's a story behind Live's Lightning Crashes, but I forgot it.
If you also look at artists like Bon Jovi, REM (in a sence), they also like to tell stories - which I think, makes the songs good and everyone can relate to that.

No listening to: Guns n Roses - Civil War

----------


## Krishnaa

> I appreciate songs with a something real in them.  It makes  it easier to "identify" with that song.  Songs based on what happened to someone or the artists themselves, are usually good.  I do not like Songs with meaningless words and unfit rhythms at all.
> 
> I know there's a story behind Live's Lightning Crashes, but I forgot it.
> If you also look at artists like Bon Jovi, REM (in a sence), they also like to tell stories - which I think, makes the songs good and everyone can relate to that.
> 
> No listening to: Guns n Roses - Civil War


Me too, I like songs which have meaning, motive.

Currently listening to : 
Africando - yay boy.

----------


## LiptoN

Aphrodite - fifthy thousand watts of funk.mp3

----------


## vplag

I'm listening

Jason Mraz - Life Is Wonderful

Although the hard job in this moment, this song have it's meaning....

----------


## vplag

and i'm preparing for go in home by listening
Grace Jones - La Vie En Rose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it's to romantic!!!!

my hug girlfriend and got to the beach!!!
simple PERFECT!!!!

----------


## kirants

Baby one more time - Britney Spears 

I can't believe I am listening to this song  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Tuesday's Gone - Lynyrd Skynyrd

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Baby one more time - Britney Spears 
> 
> I can't believe I am listening to this song


 :EEK!:   You made me fall of my chair. That's shocking  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Let me give you some advice on how to get rid of that song's effects.
What you should do is to go rinse out your ears until the effects of that song is totally out of your system, and sleep early.  When you wake up, you will have forgotten that terrible ordial you suffered while listening to that. :LOL:  

Now listening to
Black Betty - Spiderbait

----------


## Krishnaa

Linkin Park - Nobody's listening...
 
{
Call to you so clearly ..but you dont want to hear me...

Told you everything loud and clear...but nobody's listening..
}

----------


## kirants

> You made me fall of my chair. That's shocking


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  



> Let me give you some advice on how to get rid of that song's effects.
> What you should do is to go rinse out your ears until the effects of that song is totally out of your system, and sleep early.  When you wake up, you will have forgotten that terrible ordial you suffered while listening to that.


  :Embarrassment:   I am cleansed now..but don't you think breaking the CD / erasing the song for good be part of the ritual too ?? Am back to my normal self   :Smilie:  

Now on: Sail Away - Deep Purple

----------


## kirants

Ted the mechanic - Deep Purple

----------


## kirants

Kashmir - LedZep cover by Dixie Dreggs

----------


## kirants

Paint it black - Rolling Stones

----------


## kirants

Crosstown Traffic - Jimi Hendrix

----------


## kirants

Little Wing - Jimi Hendrix

what a lovely opener solo over a simple chord progression.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

@Kirants: glad you're back on track :Big Grin: 

Linkin Park - In the End :Thumb:

----------


## Krishnaa

Pantera - This Love

----------


## boolman

Deconstruction - Nevermore

----------


## Krishnaa

Enigna - Silence must be heard.

----------


## kirants

Mother - Blind Melon

----------


## kirants

My guitar lies bleeding in my arms - Bon Jovi

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Collective Soul - Precious Declaration

----------


## DanielaTm

Nirvana

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Alice In Chains - Would

----------


## kirants

Doctor Doctor - covered by Iron Maiden

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Steve Miller Band - Swingtown

----------


## Hobson

Depeche Mode - Precious

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Avril Lavine - Don't tell me

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

metallica - memory remains

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Pearl Jam - Porch

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

883 - 6 1 sfigato

why am listening to 90s Italian pop ??? must be crazy.....

----------


## kirants

The mercenary - Iron Maiden

----------


## kirants

Enter Sandman - Metallica

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

Where are running To - Virgin Steele

----------


## boolman

Cloud Connected - In Flames

----------


## cilu

Pink Floyd - The Fletcher Memorial Home

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

I will come for you - Virgin Steele

Power coding tonight !!!

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Euery you every me - Placebo

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

Hokuto no Ken (italian soundcover)

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Sitting in front of my pc with an ice cold beer,  rocking to Rammstein - Ich Will

----------


## boolman

Nice.

The reincarnation of Benjamin Breeg - Iron Maiden

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

My Sharona - my colleague singing in office.....

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Eric Clapton - Cocaine . Good song, but I'm not really a big Eric Clapton fan

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

November Rain - Guns n Roses

----------


## Calculator

Wolf Eyes - Black Vomit

----------


## Krishnaa

(George Benson)- Nothing gonna chg my love for you

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Al Green - Ain't no sunshine when she's gone

----------


## boolman

Forgive me, I am Swedish - Freak Kitchen

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Pour some sugar on me - Def Leppard

----------


## Rich2189

Spare me the details -The Offspring

----------


## PeejAvery

Tardes Negras - Tiziano Ferro

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

Noooooooooooooooooooooo, Tiziano Ferro noooooooooooooooo

----------


## PeejAvery

> Noooooooooooooooooooooo, Tiziano Ferro noooooooooooooooo


???

----------


## kirants

Turned to stone - Budgie

----------


## kirants

Breadfan - Budgie

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

> ???



he's just not my favourite italian singer....

----------


## cherish

Can't Buy Me Love - The Beatles

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Can't Buy Me Love - The Beatles


The words in That song is so true - You can't buy any one love :Wave:  

U2 - Where The Streets Have No Name

----------


## cherish

> The words in That song is so true - You can't buy any one love 
> 
> U2 - Where The Streets Have No Name


 True.  :Smilie: 

A Girl Named Happiness - Jeremy Jordan

----------


## gstercken

La Bicyclette - Yves Montand

----------


## cherish

La Bicyclette - Yves Montand

//  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

Nothin' but a good time - Poison

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

Hokuto no Ken II : Tough Boy

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

The Who - Pinball Wizard

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

Super Mario Bros 2 - Minibosses

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

Killing loneliness - HIM

----------


## Hobson

Pain that I am used to - Depeche Mode

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

Phantom of the opera - Iron Maiden

----------


## Notsosuperhero

One Voice - Pennywise

----------


## Tom Frohman

Man on the Moon - R.E.M.

If you believe they put a man on the moon.......

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Chris Chameleon - Droomverlore

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Unemployable - Pearl Jam

// Their new album is a amazing  :Big Grin:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Saving Me - Nickleback

----------


## kirants

Tunhe mujhe pehchana nahin - Shaan ??

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Stone Temple Pilots - Creep

----------


## kirants

In the shadow of our pale companion - Agalloch

----------


## boolman

Like You Better Dead - In Flames

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

All Men Play On 10 - Manowar

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

Die Laughing - Therapy?

----------


## kirants

Shine on you crazy diamond - Pink Floyd

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Watching the TEXAS Paris DVD.
Isn't Shaleen Spiteri beautiful!!

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

Arch enemy - Taking back my soul

----------


## kirants

Another brick in the wall - Pink Floyd

----------


## gstercken

Conquest of Paradise - Vangelis

----------


## gstercken

Une Histoire de Plage - Brigitte Bardot

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

suffocation - infecting the crypts

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Paint it Black - Rolling Stones

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

As I Lay Dying - Confined

----------


## kirants

Candy Store - Led Zeppelin

----------


## Krishnaa

Metallica - Bleeding Me.

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Bat Country - Avenged Sevenfold

----------


## Craig Gemmill

My new background noise:
www.pandora.com

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

AC DC - Thunderstruck

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

Devil Driver - Digging Up The Dead

----------


## kirants

> AC DC - Thunderstruck


  :Thumb:  Love that one. 

Currently on: 
Dream Warriors - Dokken

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

cradle of filth - nemphetamine

----------


## Strix Varia

Acid Rain by Liquid Tension Experiment

----------


## Krishnaa

Richard Marx-Right here waiting.

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Life's Been Good - Joe Walsh  :Thumb:

----------


## ideru

Runaway Train - Soul Asylum

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Shayne Ward - No Promises

----------


## f1shrman

Megadeth - Of Mice and Men

----------


## kirants

Easy money - King Crimson

----------


## boolman

The Loneliness of the Long Distance Runner - Iron Maiden

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Regulators - Warren G.(feat. Nate Dogg)

This one brings back a lot of memories.

Old school rap(yes I like some of it)  :Big Grin:

----------


## f1shrman

H.I.M. - Wings of a Butterfly

----------


## kirants

Set the world afire - Megadeth

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Welcome TO The Jungle(live version) - Guns N' Roses

----------


## Krishnaa

> Set the world afire - Megadeth


Nice one..

Currently playing Metallica - Fade To Black

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

3 Doors Down - Kryptonite

----------


## Hobson

Sanctuary - Iron Maiden

----------


## kirants

> Metallica - Fade To Black
> 3 Doors Down - Kryptonite
> Sanctuary - Iron Maiden


 :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:  to all three  :Big Grin: 
Currently on: Nights of arabia - Kamelot

----------


## Calculator

Kavinsky - Testarossa Autodrive

----------


## SuperKoko

The messie - George Friedrich Haendel

----------


## wildfrog

Don't download this song -  Weird Al Yankovic

- petter

----------


## kirants

Tears came rollin down - John Mayall

----------


## kirants

Baby please don't go - Muddy waters and Johny Winter

----------


## kirants

Who are you - The Who

----------


## kirants

When I'm gone - 3 Doors down

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Nice one Kiran! I've alway loved 3 Doors Down! 
I bouhgt the AC DC Let there be rock DVD today, currently on Highway to hell.
This is just what I needed after a day of war against Access Relationships

----------


## kirants

AC DC is one of my favs  :Thumb: 

Currently on, Il Padrino - Ennio Morricone

----------


## wildfrog

It's starting to sound like après ski (yes, just a two month sleep until the winter season here in Norway), so I'll have to mention my favourite 3 Doors Down snowboard tune, it's 'Running out of days'.   :Thumb:  

- petter

----------


## Mick

'I can't quit you baby'

----------


## Calculator

Vampire Belt - Dead Is OK.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Lunchlady Land - Adam Sandler

----------


## kirants

Iron Man - Black Sabbath

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Paranoid - Black Sabbath  :Thumb:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2

----------


## kirants

Heaven beside you - Alice in chains

----------


## Krishnaa

Linkin Park - In the End


I put my trust in you, push as far as I can go
and for all this this there is only thing you should know....
I tried so hard, got so far..
But in the end it dosent even matter.
I had to fall to lose it all...
and in the end it dosent even matter.

----------


## kirants

Get in the ring - GNR

----------


## Krishnaa

Ricky Martin - She bangs

----------


## Tom Frohman

La ran la lera...Largo al factotum from Rossini's Barber of Seville.


Figaro..Figaro....FFFFFFfffffiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggggggaaaaaaaarooooooo......

( I really am listening to it right now. Let's hear it for opera. )

----------


## cherish

Manila - Side A Band

----------


## exterminator

3 doors down - landing in london... (seventeen days)

----------


## gstercken

Tuwing Umuulan - Regine Velasquez  :Smilie:

----------


## cherish

Pakisabi Na Lang - Aiza Seguerra

// Nice song, Guido.  :Wink:

----------


## kirants

Temple of Syrinx - Rush

----------


## kirants

In the eyes of the world - The flower kings

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> Temple of Syrinx - Rush


I love that song  :Thumb:  

Currently On: Domination - Pantera

----------


## Krishnaa

Nothing... :Frown:

----------


## kirants

Roundabout - Yes

----------


## kirants

Dream on - Aerosmith

----------


## dglienna

"Tommy"  the movie by The WHO - on Flix movie channel!

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

All out of love - Air Supply 
Hmm, maybe I should get a girlfriend...

----------


## gstercken

Track 2 - Unknown  :Big Grin: 




> Hmm, maybe I should get a girlfriend...


Hm... I wonder if this is the right place to look out for that?  :Wink:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Hm... I wonder if this is the right place to look out for that?


 :LOL:   :Big Grin:   :Thumb:  

Everybody Hurts - R. E. M.

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Cleaning my room at the moment, so basically my whole playlist.

Right now: The Humpers - Steel-Toed Sneakers(I'm on my punk rock albums now)

----------


## Sabin_33

Am I evil - Metallica

----------


## kirants

New best friends - Wolverine

----------


## greg_dolley

Edguy - Superheros (Epic version of the song)

-Greg Dolley

----------


## greg_dolley

Oh, song just changed! ;-)  Now it's:

Edguy - Theater of Salvation

-Greg Dolley

----------


## greg_dolley

Hey! How can I have two posts that say: "number of posts: 48"?!?!?!?!  Maybe there's a delay in the count...

-Greg Dolley

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Posts in the Chit Chat Forum don't count towards your Post total.

Insensitive - Jann Arden

----------


## greg_dolley

> Posts in the Chit Chat Forum don't count towards your Post total.
> 
> Insensitive - Jann Arden


Ah. But I also have the same post count in a regular C++ forum where I posted twice. Count is also 48 both times. Check it out:

http://www.codeguru.com/forum/showthread.php?t=399421

Does it only count once per thread, or something?

-Greg Dolley

----------


## kirants

Forgotten hopes - Anathema

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Keine Lust - Rammstein

----------


## kirants

Parisienne Moonlight - Anathema

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Simply the Best  - Tina Turner
//Still one of my favourites!

----------


## boolman

For the greater good of god - Iron Maiden

----------


## kirants

Back to the world of adventures - The flower kings

----------


## gokhan

Alize-La isla Bonita


Do i need to edit the message when the song changes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

Can I play with madness - Iron Maiden

----------


## kirants

> Can I play with madness - Iron Maiden


  :Thumb: 

Ghost of perdition - Opeth

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Lola - The Kinks

----------


## kirants

> Lola - The Kinks


 :Thumb: 

The grand conjuration - Opeth

----------


## Mick

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ct8kuGg36k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPpUFBVSyWs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmN2XoFLLgw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ju0DX820zE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JL9Hxb_pHOA
Same band, several years later...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyNDNXDEBUY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_CxzC6qmsE (favorite song off that album)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOGVBN3Ph6Y


So, I'm sure the majority can find your tunes on the 'tubes'. Post yours, before (as the RIAA is grumbling about going after youtube and the like) it goes away.

----------


## dglienna

Tried to watch some flicks, but my proxy is down!   :Frown:     Finally found the link, for those UK folks.  http://www.channel4.com/entertainmen...owd/index.html

----------


## Mick

I got yer border...right here   :Stick Out Tongue:  

Ahh ha ha ha  :Big Grin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Hhug...elated&search=

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Wallflowers 

After hearing this song at work the last couple of days, I can't get enough of it.

The Wallflowers - 6th Avenue Heartache

One of my favorite bands. Lead singer is Jakob Dylan(yes the son of Bob Dylan, so he got some of that songwriting talent)

----------


## dglienna

The usual Sunday Night.


Jammed for an hour, now listening to 2 hours of Jazz.

----------


## kirants

Would if you could - Motorhead

----------


## f1shrman

Metallica - Better Than You

----------


## kirants

The Revealing Science Of God , Dance Of The Dawn - Yes

----------


## kirants

Ace of spades - Motorhead

----------


## Mick

> Wallflowers 
> 
> The Wallflowers - 6th Avenue Heartache


  :Thumb:   :Big Grin:  

And an excellent album. (funny had it on the spin when I read this)   :EEK!:

----------


## kirants

Epitaph - King Crimson

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Hinder - Lips Of An Angel

My sister got me hooked on this song, she plays it all the time(luckily its a pretty good song)  :Big Grin: 




> Ace of spades - Motorhead


Great song from a great band.  :Thumb:

----------


## iagina

Nothing, am just bored by the fan

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Beast And The Harlot - Avenged Sevenfold

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Heading Out To The Highway[live] - Judas Priest

----------


## kirants

Scenes from a memory - Dream Theater

----------


## kirants

Desolation Song - Agalloch

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Last Song - All American Rejects  :Thumb:

----------


## kirants

Electric Ladyland ( full CD currently on Voodoo Chile ) - Jimi Hendrix Experience

An awesome album  :Thumb:

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> Electric Ladyland ( full CD currently on Voodoo Chile ) - Jimi Hendrix Experience
> 
> An awesome album


Indeed it is. Voodoo Chile is one of my favorite songs by him(I love playing it on my guitar, whenever I plug in my wah-wah pedal, I have to play that intro  :Big Grin: )

Blue Suede Shoes(live cover) - Jimi Hendrix, the box set has tons of great live performances, they are amazing.

----------


## kirants

> whenever I plug in my wah-wah pedal, I have to play that intro )


You should post it on myspace or something so we can hear.. We could then say.. 

*Voodoo Chile - Jimi hendrix cover by Notsosuperhero* here.   :Big Grin:   :Wink:  

Currently on:

Gypsy Eyes - Jimi

----------


## Notsosuperhero

I will but I need to get a new microphone.  :Big Grin:

----------


## kirants

The Real - Days of the new

----------


## kirants

Downtown - Days of the new

Great band.. Acoustic, but heavy  :Thumb:

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Days Of The New are great, I remember first listening to them a while ago(I think it was "Shelf In The Room" that I first heard).

Currently on: Tom Petty - Runnin' Down A Dream

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Sadly I can't those albums here easily...
Now listening to
Black Eyed Peas - Anxiety

----------


## kirants

Informer - Snow

----------


## kirants

Brand new day - Sting

----------


## kirants

What If - Creed

----------


## kirants

Faceless man - Creed

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Hotel California - Eagles

----------


## kirants

> Hotel California - Eagles


 :Thumb:  It's been a long time, but I still have the image in my mind of eagles doing a acoustic live version of it in a reunion tour, I guess.


Currently on: not unlike the waves - Agalloch

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Judas Priest - Electric Eye

----------


## kirants

Stanglehold - Ted Nugent

----------


## kirants

Allegiance - Testament

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

It's party time guys!
Listening to some golden oldies
Currently on 
Archies - Sugar sugar 
Oops song changed now on
Whigfield - Sexy eyes

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Proud Mary - CCR

----------


## kirants

Cat scratch fever - Ted Nugent

----------


## Vanaj

Surf City - Beach Boys..

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Good Golly Miss Molly - CCR

----------


## Calculator

You guys are totally funny.

Slaves - Pink Mountaintops

----------


## kirants

Rambling on my mind - Robert Johnson

----------


## kirants

The night and the silent water - Opeth

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Kodachrome - Paul Simon

I love this song, I've had it stuck in my head at work for the past 3 days.

----------


## kirants

Hoedown - Emerson , Lake and Palmer

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Sultans Of Swing - Dire Straits

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Master of Puppets - Metalica

----------


## Messian McCoy

I didn't know - Meja

----------


## boolman

December Flower - In Flames

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Pink - Aerosmith

//Since when does Paris Hilton sing ¿  :Big Grin:   :LOL:   :Cry:  Man, my ears still hurt

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Rock And Roll - Led Zeppelin




> //Since when does Paris Hilton sing ¿    Man, my ears still hurt


She has been for only a short time now, and I can't stand it either. I remember first hearing about it and I just shook my head and said "why?!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

Pegasus Fantasy (Saint Seiya soundtrack)

----------


## kirants

> //Since when does Paris Hilton sing ¿    Man, my ears still hurt


Why ? Why? Why'd you do it Hannes ? Why did you subject yourself to such extreme form of punishment ??   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :LOL: 

Anyways, just kidding.. I don't want to offend *the heiress'* fans here. 

Currently on - Ain't no fun when you wanna be a millionaire - AC/DC

----------


## kirants

Solitude - Candlemass

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> I remember first hearing about it and I just shook my head and said "why?!"


 :LOL:  Same here, but I was thinking more in the lines of :
"Why do this to us ¿"  :Cry:   :Smilie: 




> Why ? Why? Why'd you do it Hannes ? Why did you subject yourself to such extreme form of punishment ??


Unfortunately it was playing on the radio, at that stage.., but I'm fine now  :Big Grin: 




> *the heiress'* fans here.


Where ¿  :LOL:   :Big Grin: 

Now listening to :

Princes of the Universe - Queen

----------


## Krishnaa

Hey Mr. DJ - Rihana

----------


## cherish

Pangako - Regine Velasquez

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

An Ode To No One - Smashing Pumpkins

----------


## kirants

> Unfortunately it was playing on the radio, at that stage.., but I'm fine now


Is the station blacklisted now ??   :Stick Out Tongue:  

Nights of arabia - Kamelot

----------


## creatorul

House music rulez  :Smilie: 
Fonzerelli - Moonlight Party

----------


## kirants

Remember tomorrow - Iron Maiden

----------


## kirants

Stiff Upper Lip - AC/DC

----------


## Deniz

Evanescence - Call me when you're sober

----------


## kirants

Joe Fabulous - Bad Company ( great rock'n' roll band  :Thumb: )

----------


## kirants

Black magic woman - Santana

----------


## exterminator

GnR - I'm on a nighttrain

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Money Talks - AC / DC

----------


## kirants

Train - Dokken

----------


## kirants

Dum maro dum - RD Burman

----------


## kirants

Blood red skies - Judas Priest

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> Blood red skies - Judas Priest


  :Thumb:  

Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones

----------


## kirants

That smell - Lynyrd Skynyrd

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Mysterious Ways - U2

----------


## kirants

One - Metallica

----------


## creatorul

untouchable 3 - that once in a lifetime (hi tack club mix) 

House rules :P

----------


## wildfrog

The Attic - It's beautiful.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Beutiful People - Marilyn Manson

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

Lord of the Rings - Blind Guardian

----------


## exterminator

> Beutiful People - Marilyn Manson


I really miss MM videos..  :Big Grin:  Sweet Dreams/Beautiful People/Dope show/ etc... It helped me with the night-outs..  :Big Grin:

----------


## wildfrog

> Sweet Dreams/Beautiful People/Dope show/ etc...


Just listen to Eurythmix with, no not 'Sweet Dreams' but 'Thorn in my side' and now it's Aha with 'Stay on these roads'... a beautiful song.

----------


## jfaust

OK, my wife started singing "How much is that doggy in the window?" when she saw this thread...

<arf arf>

Jeff

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

I have a colleague who is listening and singing '40s '50s '60s italian pops....
Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp!!!!!

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Crazy On You - Heart

----------


## kirants

> Crazy On You - Heart


 :Thumb: 

Get 'em out by friday - Genesis

----------


## kirants

Deliverance - Opeth

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Where The Streets Have No Name - U2

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

Stairway to Heaven - An user is playing guitar in office....... exactly NOW.

----------


## Krishnaa

Not listening to any song...watching 24-Season 5.   :Smilie:

----------


## kirants

> Not listening to any song...watching 24-Season 5.


You could be blacklisted on this thread for being off-topic    :Mad:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Enter Sandman - Metallica

----------


## Krishnaa

> You could be blacklisted on this thread for being off-topic      
> 
> Enter Sandman - Metallica


Alright !   :LOL:  

Listening to '24' season 5.  :Big Grin:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> You could be blacklisted on this thread for being off-topic


ROTFL!!    :Big Grin:  




> Alright !   
> 
> Listening to '24' season 5.


Hmm, Just imagine if Keifer Sutherland actually sang....
I'm thinking in the lines of Sting, Bryan Adams, almost the same "type" of voice ¿   :LOL:   :Big Grin:  

Listening to :
Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple

----------


## Krishnaa

> ROTFL!!    
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, Just imagine if Keifer Sutherland actually sang....
> I'm thinking in the lines of Sting, Bryan Adams, almost the same "type" of voice ¿    
> 
> Listening to :
> Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Currently listening to 

Metallica - Call of Ktulu

----------


## kirants

Maybe - Green carnation

----------


## kirants

The end - Doors

----------


## Vanaj

Turned off radio...watching South Park...what a riot...

----------


## Notsosuperhero

5150 - Van Halen

// I will learn to play this flawlessly...someday  :Big Grin:  
// Oh and I have now got Crazy Train mastered on guitar(including solo)

----------


## kirants

> // I will learn to play this flawlessly...someday


Good good..  :Thumb:  how bout some Eddie style tapping too ?



> // Oh and I have now got Crazy Train mastered on guitar(including solo)


still waiting for your samples online  :Wave:  

Drapery falls - Opeth

----------


## kirants

Dogs - Pink Floyd

----------


## Vanaj

Forever - Class Of Zero

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

darkest hour - How the beautiful decay

----------


## kirants

Dream on - Aerosmith

----------


## kirants

Walk this way - Aerosmith

----------


## Vanaj

The Fish Cheer - Country Joe McDonald (Live from WoodStock)

----------


## kirants

Sweet emotion - Tyler and the gang again !!

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Poison Down - 3 Doors Down

----------


## Krishnaa

Foo fighters - Firestarter

----------


## kirants

Jessica - Allman brothers

----------


## kirants

While my guitar gently weeps - Beatles

----------


## kirants

Hard to handle - Black Crowes 

Awesome chorus  :Thumb:

----------


## Skoons

The Doors - Riders on the storm

----------


## kirants

> The Doors - Riders on the storm


  :Thumb:  great band

Currently on: Hey Mona - Bo Diddley

----------


## kirants

Oye como va - Santana

----------


## kirants

Born to be wild - Steppenwolf

----------


## Messian McCoy

You'll be in my heart -- Usher
You'll be in my heart -- Phil Collins
You'll be in my heart -- Teddy Geiger

----------


## Baregan

Shadows on the moon - Vanilla Ninja

----------


## AL_DA_GREAT

Bullet in the head and American eyes -Rage against the machine

----------


## kirants

Light of day , day of darkness - Green Carnation

----------


## dglienna

even better-

"Light Up, or Leave Me Alone"  - Traffic

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Spin The Black Circle - Pearl Jam

----------


## kirants

Magic carpet ride - Steppenwolf

----------


## exterminator

GnR - 14 Years

----------


## kirants

Edge of seventeen - Fleetwood Mac

----------


## exterminator

HBO - Tales from the crypt  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## kirants

Pride and joy - SRV

----------


## Messian McCoy

Come a little closer -- Brandy

It's an extremely excelent song! I love RnB like that

----------


## kirants

bad moon rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival

----------


## kirants

Barracuda - Heart

----------


## dglienna

'The Last Waltz"  - The Band

just got digital audio from cable.  w00t!   :Smilie:

----------


## Vanaj

> 'The Last Waltz"  - The Band
> 
> just got digital audio from cable.  w00t!


Almost as good as a CD huh ???

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Good Enough - Lifehouse

----------


## exterminator

Adam Sandler - Piece of sheet car..  :Big Grin:

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

my promise by it dies today

----------


## PadexArt

John Denver - Country Roads

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

daughter of the moon - insomnium

----------


## PadexArt

Jethro Tull  Bouree

----------


## kirants

> Jethro Tull  Bouree


Love that  :Thumb: 

Lazy - Deep Purple

----------


## PadexArt

> Love that


The non-orchestral version is even better.  :Smilie:

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Neil Diamond - Brother Love's Traveling Salvation Show

----------


## kirants

Temple of the king - Blackmore's night.

----------


## kirants

In my time of dying - Led Zeppelin. 

Amazing fireworks amongst all four, Bonham is simply amazing on this  :Thumb:

----------


## Notsosuperhero

I absolutely love In My Time Of Dying, great slide guitar work.
But I guess all that chemistry is what is going to come from 4 of the greatest musicians to ever live playing together. That was the first song I learned how to play by ear(not all of it though  :Big Grin:  )

Comatose - Pearl Jam(they're new album is amazing)

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Cranberries - No Need To Argue

----------


## kirants

> But I guess all that chemistry is what is going to come from 4 of the greatest musicians to ever live playing together.


True...true..  no wonder they broke up after Bonham's passing away. Each of them was irreplaceable. Bonham and Niel Peart are I guess 2 of the top rock drummers. 


> Comatose - Pearl Jam(they're new album is amazing)


Not heard that one yet, except the Worldwide suicide song, which is good. 

My best friend - Wolverine.

----------


## kirants

> Cranberries - No Need To Argue


I used to listen to cranberries longtime back. Their vocals is very unique. Nice groove too. Are they still around ? 

The final redemption - Wolverine

----------


## kirants

To mega therion - Therion

----------


## kirants

Dark side of the moon - Pink Floyd

----------


## kirants

Cross eyed Mary - Jethro Tull

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

Zombie - Cranberries

----------


## kirants

Unforgiven - Metallica

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> Zombie - Cranberries


I remember the video for that song, I thought it was awsome, I was like "I want to be made of gold too!"(yea I was about 6 or 7 at the time  :Big Grin: )

Hey Jude - The Beatles

----------


## Rome_Blue

*IRON MAIDEN* - "Lord of Light"

----------


## Krishnaa

{Ricky Martin} - She bangs

I need new music, whats hot in hip-hop ?

----------


## kirants

Heartbreaker - Led Zeppelin

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> I need new music, whats hot in hip-hop ?


I like Ridin' Dirty by Chamillionaire

Or go and get some Tribe Called Quest stuff, they're really good(altough they're not new, still worth it)  :Thumb:

----------


## kirants

I love rock'n'roll - Joan Jett

----------


## Saboor

Khodkoshi - Mohsen

----------


## kirants

My Cherona - The knack

----------


## kirants

Rime of the ancient mariner - Iron Maiden

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Get Stoned - Hinder

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> I used to listen to cranberries longtime back. Their vocals is very unique. Nice groove too. Are they still around ?


Yeah, Cranberries do have a great sound, Dolores's voice is one of the most unique voices around.  Not only that, the whole truthfulness and (I dare say) Innocence of some of their tracks makes them a great, complete band.
I haven't heard much from them lately, the last time I heard of them them was with their album Stars: The Best of 1992 - 2002.  Should be money worth spending!  :Big Grin: 
I think Delores is / was planning to release a solo album too.

Listening to :

Evanescence - Call me when you're sober

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Shout! - Otis Day And The Knights(I think) from Animal House   :Thumb:

----------


## Saboor

America gay - Milad

----------


## kirants

Revelation ( Mother earth ) - Ozzy 

This self-proclaimed non-singer belts out nice melodies  :Thumb:

----------


## kirants

Zombie stomp - Ozzy. 

Zakk's guitar wails and weeps on this. Great intro and buildup  :Thumb:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Ozzy RULES!
Now listening to
She Hates Me - Puddle of Mudd

----------


## Jasoor

****ing rules - Kamran 

awsome bands.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kirants

A moment for reflection - Winds

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd

Maybe one day I'll be able to write a riff as great and heartfelt as this one.

----------


## kirants

> Maybe one day I'll be able to write a riff as great and heartfelt as this one.


Sure. Why not ? Often times , the best songs are the simplest too  :Smilie:  For e.g. the one below , just the C and F chords, but what a great rock'n'roll song

currently on:
You can't always get what you want - Rolling Stones

----------


## Deniz

On the phone to the bank,  On hold of course, listening to their elevator music on the phone...   :Mad:

----------


## Mick

In the flesh  :Big Grin:  It's my next post  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

/You'll just have to blow your way thru this disguise  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## kirants

The Odyssey - Symphony X

----------


## kirants

France the mute - The Mars Volta

----------


## Krishnaa

> I like Ridin' Dirty by Chamillionaire
> 
> Or go and get some Tribe Called Quest stuff, they're really good(altough they're not new, still worth it)


I liked those.... :Thumb:  thanks.

BTW I got this Crazy town: Come my lady..Come come my lady.  
Have you listened to this ?

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> IBTW I got this Crazy town: Come my lady..Come come my lady.  
> Have you listened to this ?


 I think that song's called Butterfly

Listening to : Semisonic - Secret Smile

----------


## Aroor

Hillary Duff - Fly

----------


## kirants

Open car - Porcupine Tree

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Your disease - Saliva

----------


## kirants

I am Mum-Bhai - Javed Jaffrey

----------


## kirants

So what - Anti Nowhere League

----------


## gstercken

Sa Ugoy ng Duyan - Lea Salonga

----------


## gstercken

Pakisabi Na Lang - Aiza Seguerra  :Smilie:

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> I liked those.... thanks.
> 
> BTW I got this Crazy town: Come my lady..Come come my lady.  
> Have you listened to this ?


Yep, its called Butterfly, it came out a while ago(at least here it did), its not a bad song.


Currently on: Revolution Is My Name - Pantera  :Thumb:

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Crazy - Gnarls Barkley

I'm really liking Gnarls

----------


## kirants

> Crazy - Gnarls Barkley


I like it too. I like the muted beats moreso. The video on this one is cool  :Thumb:  Haven't heard other songs by him. 

currently on:
Experience - Gentle Giant

----------


## kirants

I'm sorry mama - Marshal Mathers aka Eminem

----------


## Krishnaa

> I think that song's called Butterfly
> 
> Listening to : Semisonic - Secret Smile


Thats right !




> I am Mum-Bhai - Javed Jaffrey


Good one !



Curently listening to 

The Beatles - While My Guitar Gently Weeps

----------


## kirants

> The Beatles - While My Guitar Gently Weeps


 :Thumb: 
on a related note, I love Bon Jovi's "when my guitar lays bleeding in my arms"

currently on:
cowboy - Kid Rock

----------


## kirants

Change - Blind Melon

----------


## kcor

I'm currently listening to Avenged Sevenfold - Seize the day, great song btw

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Evanescence - Lithium

I honestly don't feel that Open Door (their latest album) is as good as Fallen, do you guys agree ¿

----------


## exterminator

> Evanescence - Lithium
> 
> I honestly don't feel that Open Door (their latest album) is as good as Fallen, do you guys agree ¿


Yes I do. In fact, I don't like this band.. there is nothing different in their songs or music.. my opinion, of course..

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> I'm currently listening to Avenged Sevenfold - Seize the day, great song btw


Very great song indeed. I remember listening to their first album, long before they got on MTV and stuff, and just being amazed(especially since they were all about 18 or 19 on that album)

Currently On: Bust A  Move - Young MC

----------


## kirants

Changes - Tesla

----------


## kirants

Love song - Tesla

----------


## kirants

The drapery falls - Opeth

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Garden - Pearl Jam

----------


## kirants

The moor - Opeth

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Ich Will - Rammstein

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

Cradle of filth - I am the thorn

----------


## Marc G

Rood - Marco Borsato

----------


## kirants

Holy diver - dio

----------


## kirants

Pigs - Pink Floyd

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Racer X - Superheroes

// Wow, Paul Gilbert(guitarist) is amazing.

----------


## kirants

> // Wow, Paul Gilbert(guitarist) is amazing.


He has quite a few instructional videos too. Mostly shredding ones  :Smilie: 

Currently on: 
Cloaked by ages, crowned on earth - Morgion

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> He has quite a few instructional videos too. Mostly shredding ones


Yea I think I'm going to buy Intense Rock Vol. I & II I want to shred, its fun. I saw an article with him in my GuitarOne, just his warmup riffs are insane, he's like "Yea I play this simple one to warmup" all non shalant, and its just crazy  :Big Grin: 

Joe Walsh - Rocky Mountain Way

----------


## kirants

Comfort me - Shadow Gallery

----------


## kirants

Baby, I'm gonna leave you - Led Zeppelin

----------


## kirants

Call it rock'n'roll - Great White

To me, this band is a highly underrated. It's one of this hair-metal bands that got little recognition

----------


## kirants

The wrong side of the wierd - IQ

----------


## kirants

For the Iron Maiden fans:

Reincarnation of Benjamin Breeg

Iron Maiden rules!!! Long live Eddie !!!

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

:Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:  

Iron Maiden rules!!! Long live Eddie !!!


Thanx kirants!!!

----------


## kirants

> Thanx kirants!!!


You are welcome  :Wave: 

Currently on: Jacob's ladder - Rush

----------


## kirants

Yyz - Rush

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Creep - Stone Temple Pilots

// The DeLeo brothers(from STP) have a new band with the guy from Filter, they're recording now(or maybe already done) bands called Army Of Anyone, kind of curious because I love STP.

----------


## kirants

Am I evil - Diamond Head

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

> For the Iron Maiden fans:
> 
> Reincarnation of Benjamin Breeg
> 
> Iron Maiden rules!!! Long live Eddie !!!



Just heard it.
I like the style of this song!!! It's something so different from Maiden's typical style, but it is a so Maiden style at the same time.   :Thumb:  

What I was talking about??  :Sick:   urrr...

----------


## kirants

Electric Eye - covered by Savatage

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Painkiller - Judas Priest

----------


## Marc G

I'm On Fire - 2 Fabiola

----------


## kirants

Parents - Budgie

----------


## kirants

South of heaven - Slayer

----------


## Krishnaa

Rage against the Machine - Killing in the name.  :Smilie: 

{Now you do what they told ya..}

----------


## Krishnaa

Rammstein - Du hast.

----------


## riscutiavlad

Cannibal OX - Vein

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

Trying to play Fur Elise with the PC keyboard and an home made midi application.......

----------


## kirants

Big gun - AC/DC

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> Trying to play Fur Elise with the PC keyboard and an home made midi application.......


  :Thumb:  I Love Fur Elise
I'm trying to learn to play that on guitar, I got the first part down.  :Big Grin:  

Currently On: Joykiller - Hate

----------


## kirants

Fight fire with fire - string quartet Apocalyptica tribute to Metallica

----------


## kirants

man with a promise - Biohazard

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Blink182 - Family Reunion  :Big Grin:

----------


## kirants

Shine on you crazy diamond - Pink Floyd

----------


## kirants

Astronomy - Blue Oyster Cult

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Glory Days - Bruce "*The Boss*" Springsteen

----------


## kirants

Back On The Train - Phish

----------


## kirants

Limb by limb - Phish

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Hot Blooded - Foreigner

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Keep Away - Godsmack

----------


## Krishnaa

Radiohead - Creep

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

Asian Kung Fu Generation - Haruka Kanata

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

American Hi Fi - Flavour of the Week

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

Unrest - A Legend Is Born

----------


## GremlinSA

Nothing...  :Frown: 

(Just moved in, the HiFi is still packed and i cant find the PC speakers)

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

Nickleback - Hero

Gremlin? Can you like to be from South Africa as SA in your name implies. or maybe Sadistic African? jst kiddon!

----------


## GremlinSA

Crouded House : Into temptation.. (on radio.. the Hifi is out  :Big Grin:  )

JP: Can you like to Listen to Rude Awakening????

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

The River - Live

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

Cradle of filth - Malice through the looking glass

Gremmy - I can like to believe i are to listen for such a station of radios....

----------


## cnhnyu

Many Pop Songs.
   e.g.
      God is a girl
      30 Minutes
       .............

     and so on.

----------


## GremlinSA

Still the One - Leaane Rimes..

JP- I can like to assume you from Gauteng

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

Trapt - Headstrong

Yup im from the place where vultures(B) feed on dead meat(W)

so you must be from somewhere in SA i presume.

HEY! *** U ME
HEHEHEH

----------


## GremlinSA

Madonna - Like a prayer...

We all play our own "Survivour"..  :Wink: 

In JHB. Where else whould they break into your car, parked under a street light for less than 1/2 hour. (and still steal nothing)

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

Demon Hunter - My Heartstrings Come Undone

today, on my way here, to work, 7 cops at different points all african(so as not to offend the rest of the world) pulled in front of me or sped passed me at crazy speeps. I honestly say that i almost died 4 times in last hour bcuz of the desrespectful, obnoctious, idiotic,shameful and pathetic parts of our completely useless,incompentent and wasteful police force.

Oh and GM they break into my car while i stand watering my moms garden... and smile... We need guns...Lots of them, or maybe jst like 10kgs of c4. i know the perfect place(s) for those. :-)

PS- I failed english 3 years ago!

----------


## GremlinSA

Blue (with Elton John) - Sorry...

Dont you just love this country..  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

Otep - God Is A Gun

in 10 years i will love this country, right now i just live here...and thats gonna change soon to... gna go work in dubai in a year or two.

F-ing a man ---> no crime!

jst lots of sand and sun and amazing architecture.

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

Carry On - Angra

----------


## Krishnaa

You down wit OPP - Naughty by nature

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

Cradle Of Filth - Nemesis

----------


## Krishnaa

Rihanna - Pon de replay.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Alanis Morissette - You Oughta Know

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> You down wit OPP - Naughty by nature


Yea you know me  :Big Grin:  Love that song.


Rush - The Spirit Of Radio

----------


## wildfrog

Susanne Sundfør - Walls

----------


## sreehari

Super Trouper - ABBA

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Afrikaans guys will like this one  :Big Grin: 

Leeuloop - robbie Wessels

----------


## Hobson

'The Number of the Beast' by Iron Maiden. And you know what... It is located as track No. 666 on my playlist. Weird, isnt it? Im scared...

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> 'The Number of the Beast' by Iron Maiden. And you know what... It is located as track No. 666 on my playlist. Weird, isnt it? Im scared...


You better [high voice]"Run to the hills. Run for you life."[/high voice]  :Big Grin: 

Currently On: Maxwell's Silver Hammer - The Beatles

----------


## Mehdi206

Dj aligator- Screw you 

the percentage of vulgar words in that song is really high... :Wink:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Prime Circle - Hello

----------


## Notsosuperhero

H.I.M. - Sigillum Diaboli

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Roxanne - Police

----------


## GremlinSA

Britny Spears. - Sometimes..

(Playing on the radio..)

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

What's the worst Song / Album of 2006 ¿

What's the best Song / Album of 2006 ¿

Now Listening to :
No More Mr. Nice Guy - Alice Cooper

----------


## exterminator

> What's the worst Song / Album of 2006 ¿
> What's the best Song / Album of 2006 ¿


Worst - the one by PH?  :Big Grin: 

Best - http://rakesh.in/2006/09/03/song-tere-bin-bas-ek-pal/ - I love this song... just fantastic.. KK and Atif are ruling bollywood music these days...

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Worst: Don't know, I don't listen to alot of new music.  :Big Grin:  
Best: I'm licking Hinder, they are really good.

On now: Street Lethal - Racer X

----------


## Marc G

Hips don't lie - Shakira

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

I would say the worst song is actually difficult for me to choose, there are so many (many someone else likes it)

Of course PH is on top of the list (don't know the song name either)
Robbie Williams disappointed with RudeBox
Nelly Furtado's new style (all of a sudden) didn't impress me either...

I would say the best album of 2006 is Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Stadium Arcadium

Now on : Static X - Black and White

----------


## 1stProg

I guess everyone has it's own style of music... but for me, rap is the worst. Currently i'm playing I'm the One - Seether.

The best song for me is Smells like teen spirit - Nirvana.

Nice topci btw  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Cheers!

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Good Golly Miss Molly - CCR

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

INXS - Never Tear Us Apart

----------


## Krishnaa

12 Stones - Crash

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Listening to Christmas carrols now

----------


## danutz_plusplus

I'm listening to Metallica - No Leaf Clover. I'm not a huge metal fan, but some of their songs are awesome.

----------


## kirants

> but some of their songs are awesome.


Metallica is a good band. Their earlier works were better than the more recent ones. St. Anger was a let down. They are apparently working on their next album which supposedly has the attitude of Master of puppets. I am looking forward to that. Master of puppets was a groundbreaking album of those days with epic compositions, melody et. al unseen till then in metal songs. Hope the new album reaches that level. 

Currently on: Joe fabulous - Bad company

----------


## kirants

Black magic woman - Santana

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Hey it's great to have you back kirants!
St. Anger was hugely disappointing, can't wait for their new one too..

Listening to : Walk this way - Aerosmith

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Mother - Danzig

----------


## danutz_plusplus

> Metallica is a good band. Their earlier works were better than the more recent ones. St. Anger was a let down. They are apparently working on their next album which supposedly has the attitude of Master of puppets. I am looking forward to that. Master of puppets was a groundbreaking album of those days with epic compositions, melody et. al unseen till then in metal songs. Hope the new album reaches that level.


Dito. I was also let down by St. Anger and I also hope they will do better. 

BTW: Is anyone here a Pink Floyd fan? Their albums are just awesome. The Wall, Dark Side of the Moon, Wish You Were Here, The Final Cut.

----------


## kirants

> BTW: Is anyone here a Pink Floyd fan?


I am  :Smilie:  and there are quite a few others too. 

Currently on: Wind cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> I am  and there are quite a few others too. 
> 
> Currently on: Wind cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix


I'm a huge Pink Floyd fan. Love them.

And The Wind Cries Mary is an amazing song, I play that all the time, that was the first Hendrix song I learned to play all the way through on guitar.  :Big Grin:  

Currently on: Crazy On You - Heart

----------


## danutz_plusplus

> I'm a huge Pink Floyd fan. Love them.


What's your favorite album? I can't decide between The Wall and The Final Cut.

----------


## kirants

> And The Wind Cries Mary is an amazing song, I play that all the time, that was the first Hendrix song I learned to play all the way through on guitar.


  :Big Grin:  This song transcripiton is on the latest GuitarWorld. Am trying to learn some of it  :Wink: 

Currently on: Brighter Than A Thousand Suns - Iron Maiden

----------


## kirants

> Hey it's great to have you back kirants!


Hey, Hannes.. Thanks a lot. I did miss CG to some extent  :Wink:  Hope you are doing fine. 



> St. Anger was hugely disappointing, can't wait for their new one too..


Yep. Keep your fingers crossed. I hope they do it this time. 

Currently on: Longest day - Iron Maiden. Am hooked to their latest album, A matter of life and death.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> What's your favorite album? I can't decide between The Wall and The Final Cut.


Definitely *The Wall*

Currently on :
Just Jinger - What HE Means

----------


## GremlinSA

> What's your favorite album? I can't decide between The Wall and The Final Cut.


 Definitely _The Wall_

On Radio :Colorful - Parlotones....

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Offspring - Nitro

----------


## Krishnaa

High voltage - Linkin park

----------


## exterminator

(was listening in the morning before coming in office) Kishore Kumar's - Aankhon Aankhon me hum tum ho gaye deewane.. so sweet!

----------


## danutz_plusplus

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody. Just beautiful.  :Smilie:

----------


## Krishnaa

Eagles - Hotel California....nice to hear it once in a while.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sahir

system of a down - chop suey

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Korn - Blind

----------


## kirants

Southern Man - Neil Young

----------


## kirants

Scratchy - Travis Wammack

----------


## gokhan

Notis Sfakianakis - Na Xareis

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Bush - Glycerine

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Stone Temple Pilots - Trippin' On A Hole In A Paper Heart

----------


## kirants

Forest of october - Opeth

----------


## Sabin_33

Skulls - The Misfits

----------


## kirants

Silhouette - Opeth. Beautiful piano composition  :Thumb:

----------


## kirants

Benighted - Opeth

----------


## Calculator

Zelda 2 - Castle

----------


## kirants

Knights of Cydonia - Muse

----------


## kirants

Doctor Doctor - UFO cover by Iron Maiden

----------


## danutz_plusplus

The Verve - Bittersweet Symphony - it cheers me up :Big Grin:

----------


## kirants

Mercenary - Iron Maiden

----------


## danutz_plusplus

Yes - Owner of the lonely heart

----------


## kirants

> Yes - Owner of the lonely heart


This song is such a departure from their earlier work   :LOL:  

currently on: Act a fool ( 2 Fast, 2 furious ) - Ludacris

----------


## kirants

Enter sandman - Metallica

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Offspring - Defy You

----------


## kirants

Big gun - AC/DC

----------


## danutz_plusplus

The Beatles - Revolution

----------


## PadexArt

White Zombie - Thunderkiss 65'

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Love's A Loaded Gun - Alice Cooper

----------


## Krishnaa

Eminem & Dido - Stan

----------


## kirants

> Eminem & Dido


Didn't know they collaborated ? So, is the song, rap-py or pop-py ?   :Big Grin:  

Currently on: Mudshovel - Staind

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Tupac - Dear Mama

// My sister has been playing rap and now I'm on a kick too lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Down With The Sickness - Disturbed  :Thumb:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Boom - P. O. D.

----------


## danutz_plusplus

Cornershop - Brimful of Asha

----------


## kirants

Oye como va - Santana

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Geez Louise - The Unband(the song from Super Troopers)  :Big Grin:

----------


## danutz_plusplus

AC/DC - Night Prowler

----------


## PadexArt

Heaven on their minds

----------


## GremlinSA

U2 & M.J.B. - One... (music video..)

----------


## GremlinSA

Linole Ritchie - I call It Love ... (Music Video)

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Celebrity Skin - Hole

----------


## satanorz

Epica -  Consign To Oblivion (A New Age Dawns Part 3)

Epica helps me to relax while im coding :P

----------


## Krishnaa

> Didn't know they collaborated ? So, is the song, rap-py or pop-py ?   
> 
> Currently on: Mudshovel - Staind


Actually Eminem & someone from his band raps while playing original *Dido-Thank you* in the background. Nice one.

Currently listening: 

Silence must be heard - Enigna.

----------


## Krishnaa

Changed to Smell of desire, today I listened to all Enigma songs I had.....feel good, relaxed.  :Smilie:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

One of my favourite Enigma songs is *Return To Innocence*  :Thumb: 

Road To hell - Chris Rea

----------


## kirants

> One of my favourite Enigma songs is *Return To Innocence*


The video of this song is awesome too  :Thumb: 



> Road To hell - Chris Rea


And that is one of my favorites. I like the way the song starts and builds up. 

Currently on : Isolation - day 2 - Ayreon

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Tupac - Dear Mama

// goin' back to tha old skool  :Big Grin:

----------


## kirants

> Tupac - Dear Mama
> 
> // goin' back to tha old skool


Bitten by da rap bug ? ?  :Wink: 

Currently on: Into the black hole - Ayreon ( Bruce Dickinson lending vocals on this one )

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> Bitten by da rap bug ? ?


Yea, my sister has been playing it(that and Clapton lol)
But this is the rap I grew up with, so it kind of brings back memories.

Currently On: Master P - Make 'Em Say Ugh

----------


## Calculator

Psycho cassette a friend gave to me. It's rockin'

----------


## ScapinVS

Led Zeppelin - Since I've been lovin' you

----------


## Krishnaa

> *Road To hell - Chris Rea* 
> And that is one of my favorites. I like the way the song starts and builds up.


One of my fav. too.

Currently on:

Linkin Park - Abyss (Meteora)

----------


## wildfrog

Richard Clayderman - Ballade Pour Adeline   :Blush:

----------


## danutz_plusplus

Johnny Cash - God's Gonna Cut You Down.

btw: Am I seeing clearly or does Mehdi456 have 0 posts even though he made 3 posts?

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> btw: Am I seeing clearly or does Mehdi456 have 0 posts even though he made 3 posts?


 If you're referring to his chit chat posts then cc posts do not count  :Smilie: 
That time again.. 
Westlife - Unbreakable  :Frown:

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Changed it up
Listening to Pearl Jam - Daughter

----------


## kirants

Pearl Jam's done a superb cover of The Who's Reign over me. It's played on the radio fairly regularly now.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Texas - Put Your Arms Around Me

Still in that mood I'm afraid...  :Frown:

----------


## danutz_plusplus

Led Zeppelin - Kashmir

----------


## MrViggy

Staind's cover of "Sober", live at the Hiro Ballroom...

----------


## kirants

War - Sepultura

----------


## kirants

Propaganda - Sepultura

----------


## kirants

The human equation - Ayreon

----------


## kirants

Mother - Blind Melon

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Nobody Knows You When You're Down & Out(unplugged) - Eric Clapton

----------


## GremlinSA

Carla Bruni - Those dancing days are gone ...

----------


## kirants

in darkest dreams - Tangent

----------


## Deniz

*Evanescence* - Lithium

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Tupac - Picture Me Rollin'

----------


## kirants

Get a haircut - George Thorogood

----------


## kirants

Twilight zone - Golden Earring

----------


## kirants

Crosstown traffic - Jimi Hendrix

----------


## kirants

Awakenings - Symphony X

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Gotta Get Away - Offspring

----------


## kirants

Isis - Ayreon

----------


## kirants

Drive - Incubus

----------


## kirants

Where the while roses grow - Nick Cave

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

No Prayer For The Dying - Iron Maiden

----------


## kirants

La Grange - ZZ Top

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Killing Floor - Howlin' Wolf

// I love the blues  :Big Grin:

----------


## kirants

Cloaked by ages , crowned on earth - Morgion 

The whole album, it would be a shame NOT to listen to this end-to-end

----------


## kirants

Secret language of birds - Ian Anderson

----------


## kirants

Magic man - Heart

----------


## kirants

The stroke - Billy Squire

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> Magic man - Heart


Great song, great band. I love Heart.   :Thumb:  

Currently on:
Americana - The Offspring

----------


## kirants

> Great song, great band. I love Heart.


True. One of the very few successful bands with female vox.

Currently on: Keep Away - Godsmack ( from their all acoustic album )

----------


## Calculator

Superafim (eu Cansei) - Cansei de ser Sexy [CSS]

----------


## kirants

While my guitar gently weeps - Beatles cover by Lynne, Tom Petty and PrinceI have'nt heard one Prince song so far, but after seeing his soloing on this one, I guess I have to start  :Wink: 

Any Prince ( am glad he's back to being called Prince again  :Big Grin:  ) fans here ?

----------


## Calculator

While My Ukelele Gently Weeps - http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...16870638076087

----------


## Notsosuperhero

No Equalizer - Down By Law

----------


## kirants

> While My Ukelele Gently Weeps - http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...16870638076087


I saw that one too. That guys is awesome  :Thumb: 

Currently on: Level - The Raconteurs

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Gin and Juice - Dr. Dre feat. Snoop Dogg   :Thumb:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Any Prince ( am glad he's back to being called Prince again  ) fans here ?


In the good old days I used to like the songs named 7, When Doves Cry, and Purple rain; but usually under the influence....  :Blush:  I guess why I listened to it...

Currently on :

Gloves Of Metal - Manowar

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Jukebox Lean - The New Bomb Turks

----------


## kirants

> In the good old days I used to like the songs named 7, When Doves Cry, and Purple rain; but usually under the influence....  I guess why I listened to it...


Cool thanks. Will check them out. Hopefully, they are as enjoyable when I'm sober too  :Big Grin: 

Currently on: Failsafe - IQ

----------


## kirants

Hard as love - Marillion

----------


## kirants

For the greater good of God - Mighty Maiden

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Wild World - Cat Stevens

----------


## kirants

The wizard - Black Sabbath

----------


## sweet_babylhyn

Original Pilipino Music like The day you say goodnight by HALE

----------


## kirants

Seventh son of a seventh son - Iron Maiden

----------


## Hobson

Emma Shaplin - Carmine meo

Ukulele guy rules :handshoeup:

----------


## kirants

Ragas in minor scale - Ravi Shankar

----------


## kirants

Thunderstruck - AC/DC

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Listening to the Metallica Load album, currently on
Thorn Within .. For the 3rd time

----------


## kirants

> Thorn Within .. For the 3rd time


 :Big Grin:  Favorite ?

Currently on: Amputechture - The Mars Volta

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Favorite ?


 Definitely one of them.  On the Load album alone Cure, Until It Sleeps, Thorn Within, and of course Ain't my .... are my favourites

Now on :
Lenny Kravitz - American Woman

----------


## kirants

Jimmy - Tool

----------


## kirants

Sultans of swing - Dire Straits

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> Sultans of swing - Dire Straits


One of my favorite songs of all time.  :Thumb:  

Currently On: Rammstein - Keine Lust

----------


## kirants

10000 days ( Wings Pt 2 ) - Tool

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Frank Zappa - Broken Hearts Are For A**holes

----------


## kirants

> Frank Zappa - Broken Hearts Are For A**holes


Hm.. I have tried hard to get into Zappa, but for some reason I can't hook into his music... 

Currently on: 
The air near my fingers - The White Stripes

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Yea his songs are kind of out there, but they are hilarious.  :Big Grin:  

Currently on:
Rolling Stones: Sympathy For The Devil

----------


## GremlinSA

LOVE CATS !!!!!! - The cure.. (long lost Classic's show on radio) ...

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

Hypocricy - Incised

----------


## kirants

Rosetta Stoned - Tool

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

Insomnium - Since the day it all came down

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Karma Police - Radiohead

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

Adam Sandler - Piece of **** car!

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

The Verve Bittersweet Symphony

----------


## GremlinSA

> Adam Sandler - Piece of **** car!


 OMG - I got this one too...

Fing execelent track.. (got any others??) Only other i got is "the goat song"..

Forever Young - Alphaville

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

I have like 3 cds, around 20 per cd.

The goat owns!

Now : Otep - Battle Ready

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Spirit In The Sky - Norman Greenbaum  :Thumb:

----------


## kirants

Lady of the valley - White Lion

----------


## kirants

Lithium - Nirvana

----------


## kirants

Bytor and snow dog - Xanadu medley - Rush ( live )

----------


## kirants

Tom Sawyer - Rush

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Flirtin' With Disaster - Molly Hatchet

----------


## kirants

Twist around - Phish

----------


## kirants

Revelation ( Mother earth ) - Ozzy

----------


## Krishnaa

Listening to 'Piya Bavari Again', nice fusion album, I like indian classical with mod' instruments.

----------


## BytePtr

This is what i love to listen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiczMZmyOnQ

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Valley Girl - Frank Zappa

----------


## wildfrog

Happy Flight - Klaus Doldinger

----------


## kirants

I stand alone - Godsmack

----------


## kirants

Voodoo lake - Lynyrd Skynyrd

----------


## kirants

The game - Motorhead

----------


## kirants

Hair of the dog - Nazareth

----------


## kirants

Electric Crown - Testament

----------


## kirants

Hail Mary - 2pac

----------


## kirants

Long line of cars - Cake

I love this band

----------


## wildfrog

One White Duck = Nothing At All / Jethro Tull

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> Hail Mary - 2pac


Great song.   :Thumb:  

On Now: Dead Kennedys - Stealing Peoples Mail <- Funny song, I love DK  :Big Grin:

----------


## kirants

Kneel to the cross - Agalloch

----------


## kirants

Legend of a banished man - Amon Amarth

----------


## kirants

Deep - Anathema

----------


## GremlinSA

No More tears - Rolling Stones...

----------


## kirants

> No More tears - Rolling Stones...


No more tears - Ozzy Osborne  :Big Grin:

----------


## kirants

Little Wing - SRV

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

The Bon Jovi Crossroads album is was and always will be one of my favourites..
Now listening to :
I'll be there for you - Bon Jovi

----------


## kirants

Californication - RHCP

----------


## kirants

To mega therion - Therion

----------


## kirants

Deliverance - Opeth

----------


## Notsosuperhero

If Looks Could Kill, I'd Watch You Die - Death By Stereo

----------


## kirants

Watcher of the skies - Genesis

----------


## kirants

Tears came rolling down - John Mayall

----------


## kirants

Baby please don't go - Muddy Waters , Johny Winter

----------


## ideru

Ichirin No Hana - High and Mighty Color

----------


## kirants

Welcome home - Coheed and Cambria

----------


## kirants

Blackwater park - Opeth

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Jimi Hendrix - Title #3

----------


## kirants

Aria - Yanni

----------


## kirants

No leaf clover - Metallica

I love this song, but for some reason, it isn't regarded highly by Metallica fans

----------


## kirants

A moment of reflection - Winds

----------


## kirants

New millenium - Dream Theater

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

The Winner Takes it All - ABBA  :Blush:

----------


## kirants

Alone - Green carnation

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Jimi Hendrix Experience - In From The Storm[live]

----------


## wildfrog

> The Winner Takes it All - ABBA


One of the greatest songs by _the_  greatest band ever, and you're blushing?!




> Alone - Green carnation


 :Thumb:  

Tacobel Canon - Ratatat

----------


## kirants

phantom of the opera - Nightwish

----------


## kirants

Parisienne Moonlight - Anathema

----------


## kirants

Was I right or wrong - Lynyrd Skynyrd

----------


## kirants

Tuesdays gone - Lynyrd Skynyrd

----------


## kirants

Free bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

kirants, do you like Lynyrd Skynyrd ??

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BytePtr

Gurus, you should listen this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziQ4Ao2c_G4

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> One of the greatest songs by _the_  greatest band ever, and you're blushing?!


My bad....  :Smilie: 

Now on :
tears For Fears -- Woman In Chains

----------


## kirants

> kirants, do you like Lynyrd Skynyrd ??


Oh yeah. I know, why you asked me  :Smilie:  It's just that I had a double-CD of Lynyrd Skynyrd's hits running, so , it was only natural to have 3 consecutive posts with their songs  :Smilie: 

Currently on: Hells bells - AC/DC

----------


## Andrea_Rossini

> Oh yeah. I know, why you asked me  It's just that I had a double-CD of Lynyrd Skynyrd's hits running, so , it was only natural to have 3 consecutive posts with their songs 
> 
> Currently on: Hells bells - AC/DC



maybe next time I get caught in a shopping crisis I could buy a double cd too.....  :Smilie:

----------


## kirants

Loser - Ayreon

What an awesome song.. good mix of folk and metal music  :Thumb:

----------


## kirants

Octavarium - Dreamtheater

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Pearl Jam - Oceans

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Fleetwood Mac - The Chain

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Def Leppard - Slang

----------


## kirants

Riders of the storm - Doors cover by Creed

----------


## kirants

The farm - Aerosmith

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Left Outside Alone - Anastacia

----------


## GremlinSA

Proper Education - Eric Prydz VS Floyd...

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Bok van Blerk - De La Rey

This song has caused a lot of waves in SA, honestly don't know why ..  :Smilie:

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

Bridge to Solace - Ruins

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Static X - Black & White

----------


## Krishnaa

Faith No More - The real thing - Falling To Pieces

----------


## kirants

Electric Eye - Judas Priest

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

Lamb of God - Walk with me in hell

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> Electric Eye - Judas Priest


Love that one.

Now On: Judas Priest - Painkiller
Its just such a brutal song.

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

Sevendust - Story of your life

----------


## Hobson

Emma Shaplin - Spente le stelle

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Offspring - I want to be sedated

----------


## kirants

> Now On: Judas Priest - Painkiller


Killer song. 

Currently on: Killing road - Megadeth

----------


## kirants

Youthanasia - Megadeth

----------


## kirants

Stiff upper lip - AC/DC

----------


## Hobson

Heirate mich - Rammstein

oops just changed to Blood Sugar Sex Magick - RHCP

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Nikita - Elton John

// My mom's favourite

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Baught *Air Supply* - _Ultimate Collection_ yesterday.   :Thumb: 

Now on:
Air Supply - WITHOUT YOU

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Frank Zappa - Bobby Brown Goes Down

----------


## kirants

Taste of India - Aerosmith

----------


## dglienna

Flashback - 1971  (Little Feat)

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Van Halen - (Oh)Pretty Woman

----------


## GremlinSA

Counting Crows - Mr Jones....

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Two Less Lonely People In The World - Air Supply

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Van Halen - Beautiful Girls

----------


## Hobson

Sepultura - Ratamahatta

RATAMATAHATTARATAMATAHATTARATA... <crazy headbang>  :Big Grin:

----------


## kirants

> Sepultura - Ratamahatta


 :Thumb:  These guys are a band with an attitude and it resonates,roars,thunders in their sound  :Thumb: 

Almost honest - Megadeth

----------


## kirants

Another high-octane song

FFF - Megadeth

----------


## kirants

> Sepultura - Ratamahatta


Kaiowas - Sepultura  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Up Around The Bend

----------


## MrViggy

Pink Floyd - On the Turning Away

----------


## wildfrog

Be Your Own Pet - Fire Department

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Hole in My Soul - Aerosmith

----------


## kirants

Advent - Opeth

----------


## kirants

Not unlike the waves - Agalloch

----------


## Sarevok

Fly - Sugar Ray

----------


## Hobson

Sarah Brightman - La Mer

----------


## Krishnaa

karunesh - Buddha Bar II.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

One - U2

----------


## kirants

Our fortress is burning - Agalloch

There is a tinge of Godspeed in the sound on this album

----------


## kirants

Nectar - Opeth

----------


## kirants

The pilgrim - Iron Maiden

----------


## MrViggy

"Wicked Souls" - From the Ashes

----------


## Hobson

Not listening any song. But I should. I should be listening to Sepultura live show now! But I missed the fact that they are coming to Poland!  :Mad:  Ohhh i am so angry. My favorite bands visit Poland once every few years (if they ever do, some of them never been here), and I just missed this one. Booooo. Going to play Manowar - Today is good day to die  :Frown: 

Luckily, I have tickets booked for Red Hot Chili Peppers on July 3rd  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheCPUWizard

"Circle Game" by Joni Mitchell.

Bringing back great memorys for 35+ years ago   :Big Grin:  

A must listen for anyone who has ever though about the passage of time [and probably even more important for those who have not]

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Freya - The Sword

(Dropped C sounds so sinister  :Big Grin: )

----------


## kirants

Mourner's oak - Morgion

----------


## kirants

Smells like teen spirit - Nirvana

Probably, the riffs of this song is as popular as the opening riffs of Smoke on the water.

----------


## kirants

Amputechture - The Mars Volta

----------


## kirants

Scenes from a memory - Dream Theater

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Pink Floyd - Pigs(Three Different Ones)

----------


## kirants

> Pink Floyd - Pigs(Three Different Ones)


 Nice  :Thumb: 

Scenes from a memory ... continued

----------


## kirants

Ain't my ***** - Metallica

----------


## kirants

Cler Achel - Tinariwen

This one is an interesting band. Very mellow, warm music. Supposedly , this band was formed in rebel camps in Africa. Here is the myspace link:
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...ndID=107017994

----------


## kirants

> (Dropped C sounds so sinister )


Is it like Drop D with low E downtuned to C ?

Currently on:
Deadwing - Porcupine Tree

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> Is it like Drop D with low E downtuned to C ?
> 
> Currently on:
> Deadwing - Porcupine Tree


Yup. I have one of my guitars tuned to it, because its fun to mess around with that tuning.

Currently on: Turn The Page - Metallica(great cover)

----------


## GremlinSA

Rolling Stones -  Anyone seen My baby....

----------


## Hobson

'Carmine Meo' by Emma Shaplin - she has such a beautiful voice  :Smilie:  If anyone could recommend something similar, I'd be very grateful.

----------


## kirants

> Currently on: Turn The Page - Metallica(great cover)


One of my favs. The original one too.

Currently on: Behind closed eyes - Ashes to Ashes

----------


## kirants

The mantle ( the whole album ) - Agalloch

----------


## kirants

Isolation - Ayreon

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

La Isla Bonita - Alizee

----------


## Krishnaa

Sting - Tomorrow We'll See.

----------


## Krishnaa

Africando - Yay boy.

----------


## Hobson

RHCP - Scar Tissue

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

Ensiferum - Raised By The Sword

----------


## PadexArt

White Zombie - Thunderkis '65

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Meatloaf - Life is a Lemon And I Want My Money Back

----------


## kirants

Solitude - Candlemass

----------


## capitolc

Songs or music?

Listening to some midi's of Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Adventure from the website www.vgmusic.com.  An old favorite of mine, don't ask why today I decided to go back.

----------


## kirants

Call of Ktulu - Metallica

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

cradle of filth - from the cradle to enslave

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Rancid - Ruby Soho

----------


## Krishnaa

> Call of Ktulu - Metallica


My favorite !   :Thumb:  

Currently on 

Queen - We'll rock you.

----------


## kirants

> My favorite !


Mine too. Metallica were awesome those days.

Currently on : Planet Caravan - Black Sabbath




> Queen - We'll rock you.


 And that's one of my favs.

----------


## Marc G

The Freak - Rising Angel

----------


## BytePtr

DJ Tiesto - Destination Sunshine (DJ Tiesto Power Mix)
from Perfect Remixes album

----------


## kirants

Heaven beside you - Alice in chains

----------


## Notsosuperhero

99 Luftballons - Nena

// I love how this song is about something so bad like war but just covered up in a great pop melody.  :Thumb:

----------


## TheCPUWizard

Tip Toe through the Tulips - Tiny Tim

[Seriously, the Radio is doing a wonderful spoof, I am laughing so hard I can hardly type]

----------


## inbugable

Eyes on me -faye wong

----------


## kirants

Clavicula Nox - Therion

----------


## kirants

Mexico - Ray Parker Jr.

----------


## kirants

Moviedrome - Arena

----------


## Krishnaa

Bon Jovi - It's my life.  :Smilie: 

Wow , it's been years since I listened to this one last.....  insta mood changer thing by the way.  :Thumb:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Bon Jovi - It's my life.


Still a great song!  :Thumb: 

Currently on :
Listen To Your Heart - Roxette

----------


## kirants

Circus - Tristania

----------


## PeejAvery

No Lo Sone - Diego Torres

----------


## kirants

Set the world afire - Megadeth

----------


## Hobson

Bond - Victory

----------


## Krishnaa

Sting - Lamon Tree

----------


## kirants

Cloudy now - Blackfield

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Mr. Brightside - The Killers

----------


## dglienna

30 years of Lynard Skynard - Best of

a friend downloaded the mp3 version from iTunes, and burned it.
We listened to it for 3 days in a row!  Car mp3 players are nice!

----------


## Krishnaa

Metallica - Seek and Destroy...


....

Running, 
On our way, Hiding
You will pay, Dying
One thousand deaths.

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

Heaven Shall Burn - Mybestfriend.com

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Muzzlestamp - Overedged

These are great guys(they're from my home town, my sisters really good friends with them), they're pretty amazing, they spent a nice chunk of money on their album and its sounds so professional, if you like metal check em out Muzzlestamp

----------


## kirants

Omnio - In the woods.

Muzzlestamp are good. The sound quality on their myspace is pretty good  :Thumb:  I like their mix of heavy riffs and acoustic sections.

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

Chimaira - Killing The Beast

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Megadeth - Youthanasia   :Thumb:

----------


## Krishnaa

Rahul Sharma - Maya.

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

Caliban - My Little Secret

----------


## kirants

Stairway to heaven - Led Zeppelin

----------


## GremlinSA

Remember When it Rained - DJ S'BU & Wade... 

One of the Big Local (South Africa) Hits to hit the charts this year...

----------


## Hobson

"Dream on" by Depeche Mode - nice song this is.

----------


## Krishnaa

Disturbed - Stupify

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Led Zep - Houses Of The Holy

Finally found my other Zep CDs(I have the box set with all the albums) I'm so happy  :Big Grin:

----------


## kirants

Led Zep - Tea for one



> I have the box set with all the albums


Funny you should mention that, I just bought the 10CD box set which I was planning to do for so long. That's been playing for the last 2 days  :Wink:  It's an awesome collection to have  :Thumb:

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Led Zep - Whiet Summer/Black Mountain Side

Yea thats the one.

When I got it it was on for weeks lol. Which isn't so weird since Zep is my absolute favorite band of all time. I've learned so much on the guitar just by studying Pages work, I love his sloppy but still awesome approach.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Judas Priest - Screaming For Vengeance  :Thumb:

----------


## GremlinSA

Madonna - Robie Williams ...

----------


## MrViggy

30 Seconds to Mars - The Kill

----------


## MrViggy

Pink Floyd - Learning to Fly

IMHO, the best Floyd song ever...  Not that they have any bad ones!

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Harvester Of Sorrow - Metallica

----------


## Hobson

RHCP - Suck My Kiss

----------


## angelorohit

NIN Year Zero Album. Specific song that's currently playing - *In this Twilight.*

----------


## kirants

Another brick in the wall - Pink Floyd

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Muzzlestamp - Dizzy

/ My sis finally got the CD to me so I can listen to it all, its been on these past few days now  :Big Grin:

----------


## kirants

Forearm smash - Budgie

----------


## Krishnaa

13 AD - Ground Zero

----------


## kirants

The baying of the hounds - Opeth

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Phantom Lord - Metallica

----------


## kirants

Relayer - Yes

----------


## kirants

Eat the rich - Aerosmith

----------


## kirants

21st century Schizoid man - King Crimson

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Dyer's Eve  - Metallica

----------


## kirants

> Dyer's Eve  - Metallica


Nice. I love the pre-load metallica stuff  :Thumb: 

Currently on: Breadfan - Budgie ( Metallica covered this song on their Garage Inc. )

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Nice. I love the pre-load metallica stuff


Agreed! Certainly their best music came from that time.  Good old days....  :Smilie: 

Currently on :
For Whom The Bell Tolls - Metallica

----------


## kirants

> Agreed! Certainly their best music came from that time.  Good old days....


True. Those guys are working on their next album. Hope it is a good one.. 

Currently on :
Evenflow - Pearl Jam[/QUOTE]

----------


## kirants

Toxicity - SOAD

----------


## kirants

Good to be king - Tom Petty

----------


## Krishnaa

Enigma - I love you, I'll kill you.

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

Evergreen Terrace - The kids aren't alright(Offspring) :-)
then
Evergreen Terrace - mad world(Tears for Fears) :-)

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Cemetary Gates - Pantera

----------


## kirants

> Cemetary Gates - Pantera


 :Thumb:  Dimedag had some great riffs under his belt. Too bad the flame died too soon  :Frown: 

Currently on: Black - Pearl Jam

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Dimedag had some great riffs under his belt. Too bad the flame died too soon


Yep, I agree fully.  For interest sake which do think was better :
Dimebag with Pantera, or Dimebag with Damageplan ( the short while he was there before his death ) ¿

Listening to :
Eminem - Mockingbird

----------


## kirants

> Yep, I agree fully.  For interest sake which do think was better :
> Dimebag with Pantera, or Dimebag with Damageplan ( the short while he was there before his death ) ¿


I liked Pantera. Haven't really heard Damageplan. So, I cannot say which one is better  :Wink:  BTW, Is Pantera still around , or did they break up after Dimedag's death?

Currently on: Demon's eye - Deep Purple

----------


## kirants

Space truckin - Deep Purple

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

AFAIK, Pantera broke up before Dimebag's death. It was in 2003.  Damageplan was created shortly after.  I think Damageplan had 2 albums ( not 100% sure ), but in december 2004, Dimebag was shot  :Frown: 

Listening to :
Falling in love is hard on the knees - Aerosmith

----------


## kirants

> AFAIK, Pantera broke up before Dimebag's death. It was in 2003.  Damageplan was created shortly after.  I think Damageplan had 2 albums ( not 100% sure ), but in december 2004, Dimebag was shot


Oh ! I remember now.. and his brother has had tough time coming to terms with his passing awa even now , I believe.

Currently on: Twilight zone - Golden earring

----------


## kirants

Hey Joe ( Woodstock version ) - Jimi Hendrix

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Guns N Roses - Live And Let Die

// Just bought Use Your Illusion I and II  :Thumb:

----------


## kirants

Channel for pain - Paradise Lost

----------


## kirants

5 in the morning, 6 in the afternoon - Shakti

----------


## kirants

Clairvoyant - Iron Maiden

----------


## kirants

Wasted years - Iron Maiden

----------


## kirants

Dance of Maya - Mahavishnu Orchestra

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Living On The Edge - Aerosmith.

//Ordered The New Linkin Park cd, Minutes To Midnight, yesterday - I'll have it in about 10 days time - anyone heared it before ¿

----------


## kirants

> //Ordered The New Linkin Park cd, Minutes To Midnight, yesterday - I'll have it in about 10 days time - anyone heared it before ¿


I might have listened to a song on the radio. Not a big Linkin Park fan, but they are probably most successful band to blend rap/electronic/metal.. Not many bands who tried that could last. 

Currently on: Lemuria - Therion

----------


## kirants

> Guns N Roses - Live And Let Die
> // Just bought Use Your Illusion I and II


Awesome album  :Thumb:  GNR at their peak. They played it all.. punk, rock'n'roll, ballad, metal.. 

Currently on - "Locomotive" and soon coming up my favorite "Estranged" - GNR

----------


## kirants

Frances the mute - The Mars Volta

----------


## kirants

I drink alone - George Thorogood

----------


## kirants

Working man - Rush

What a song  :Thumb:

----------


## viola125

only hope -- Mandy Moore

----------


## kirants

easy money - King Crimson

----------


## kirants

Karn Evil - Emerson, Lake and Palmer

----------


## kirants

Thick as a brick - Jethro Tull

----------


## kirants

Odorono - The Who

----------


## kirants

> Yep, I agree fully.  For interest sake which do think was better :
> Dimebag with Pantera, or Dimebag with Damageplan ( the short while he was there before his death ) ¿


Yesterday, I happened to come across Pantera's cover of Planet Caravan. It was awesome. 

Currently on: 10000 days - Tool

----------


## kirants

Ghost reveries - Opeth

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Daughter - Pearl Jam

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Yesterday, I happened to come across Pantera's cover of Planet Caravan. It was awesome.


Nice!  :Smilie:   :Thumb: 

Listening to :
Given Up - Linkin Park 

//I'm glad they finally matured.  Minutes to midnight is really a good album, it actually surprised me

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

All Shall Perish - The Last Relapse

----------


## kirants

> //I'm glad they finally matured.  Minutes to 
> midnight is really a good album, it actually surprised me


Is that their latest album ? Album Title seems to be inspired by Iron Maiden  :Wink: 

Currently on - You fool no one - Deep Purple

----------


## kirants

Black - Pearl Jam

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Is that their latest album ? Album Title seems to be inspired by Iron Maiden


  :LOL:   :LOL:   :Thumb:   Yes it's their latest album.  Luckily there's nosong entitled Minutes to Midnight, nothing can come close to Iron Maiden's 2 Minutes to midnight, great song, great band  :Smilie: 

Now on : Sugar - System of a down

----------


## kirants

Alturas de Macchu Picchu - Los Jaivas

----------


## kirants

I know what I like - Genesis

----------


## kirants

The noonward race - Mahavishnu orchestra

----------


## wildfrog

Let the River Run - Carly Simon

----------


## kirants

World of adventures - The Flower Kings

----------


## kirants

Mediterranean sundance - John McLaughlin, Al DiMeola, Paco De Lucia. 

Simply superb  :Thumb:  three giants , virtuosos. Simply shredding their a**es of on acoustic guitars

----------


## Crazy-Heart

Underworld - Born sleepy

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Let the River Run - Carly Simon


Wow, that song brings back memories  :Smilie: 
I saw a movie the other day, not sure what it's name was, but, the main character of the film ( a woman ), always had an obsession with Carly Simon's music, and at the end of the film, the woman went for a job interview at a large company, and she met Carly Simon.  

Now on - Dolphin's Cry - Live

----------


## kirants

The body electric - Rush

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Led Zep - Ramble On

----------


## kirants

Bella'alla - Shakti

----------


## Krishnaa

U2 - The Fly.

----------


## kirants

Torn - Shadow Gallery

----------


## kirants

Pink ( acoustic ) - Aerosmith

----------


## kirants

Dead or alive - Jon Bon Jovi

----------


## kirants

Octavarium - Dream Theater

----------


## kirants

When the children cry - White Lion

----------


## kirants

Imaginary direction of time - Winds

----------


## kirants

While my guitar gently weeps - Beatles

----------


## kirants

The Stroke - Billy Squire

----------


## kirants

The aberration - Timothy Pure

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Celebrity Skin - Hole

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

All Coming Back To Me Now - Meatloaf
//To be honest, I like this version much much better!
Anyone know who the female vocalist is with Meatloaf on that song ¿

----------


## kirants

Informer - Snow

----------


## kirants

Fire - Jimi Hendrix

----------


## kirants

Toulouse Street - Doobie brothers

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Objects In The Rearview Mirror May Appear Closer Than They Are - Meatloaf ( again ...  :Wink:  )

----------


## Mehdi124

> Mediterranean sundance - John McLaughlin, Al DiMeola, Paco De Lucia. 
> 
> Simply superb  three giants , virtuosos. Simply shredding their a**es of on acoustic guitars


everyone should shred his a_ss in this world  :Smilie:  ..(thanks that augmented my treasure of english words)

releif 
benassi bross - light
this singer just yells in his songs realting the american culture,cow boys ,gun slinger,horny girls  :Cool:   :Big Grin:

----------


## kirants

Victorious march - Amon Amarth

----------


## kirants

Empty - Anathema

----------


## kirants

Cardinal VII - Ashes to Ashes

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Heared it Through the Grapevine - C C R

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> Heared it Through the Grapevine - C C R


Great one.  :Thumb:  

on now: Stone Temple Pilots - Dead & Bloated
(sometimes I get on a real 90's kick, and apparently at work I'm the only one that remembers the 90's between all us 20 year olds)

----------


## kirants

> (sometimes I get on a real 90's kick, and apparently at work I'm the only one that remembers the 90's between all us 20 year olds)


Why not ?? We get a kick out of LZs and Jimis and The Who's and Beatles when probably most weren' even born, ain't it ??  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Currently on: The Human Equation - Ayreon , great metal opera.

----------


## kirants

Black Sabbath medley - Candlemass.

Tribute to one great doom ban by another great doom band  :Big Grin:   :Thumb:

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> Why not ?? We get a kick out of LZs and Jimis and The Who's and Beatles when probably most weren' even born, ain't it ??  
> 
> Currently on: The Human Equation - Ayreon , great metal opera.


Yea, I have fond memories of listening to Zep and stuff when I was really young, since my dad has always been listening to it.

And since I was growing up in the 90's(with a 6 year older sister) I remember all that 90's stuff, like the time I was probably 8 years old, maybe younger, but I borrowed my sisters In Utero and was singing Rape Me around the house, my parents flipped out, lol.
There is this guy that comes into my store and he looks exactly like Suge Knight(of Death Row Records, wanted in the murders of Tupac and Notorious B.I.G., etc...), my friend went up and asked to have his autograph, as a joke, then she was like "I have no clue who Suge Knight is." so I told here and she was shocked, priceless.

On Now: Stone Temple Pilots - Sex Type Thing

----------


## Hobson

Metallica - Fade to Black
I miss my long hair ;( But I still can make my neck hurt for two days :D

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Nefilin - Exodus

----------


## kirants

Iron, Steel, metal - children of bodom

----------


## BytePtr

Really really good one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhSx8uKdD5o

Watch, listen & enjoy.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Nice!
Elvis - Suspicious Minds
// guys, I'll be on golden oldies for the next few weeks, because I'm going for an audition for a tv game show the 7th of August  :Smilie:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Elvis - Rubberneckin'

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Motorhead - Ain't My Crime

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Neil Diamond - Red Red Wine

----------


## kirants

> // guys, I'll be on golden oldies for the next few weeks, because I'm going for an audition for a tv game show the 7th of August


Awesome!! Good luck for the audition  :Wave:

----------


## MrViggy

"Hands Held High" - Linkin Park

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Thanx kirants  :Smilie:  Can't wait!
Nice song MrViggy, Linkin Park really matured.
Now on : 
Queen of Hearts - Juice Newton

----------


## MrViggy

Yeah, I thought Metora was pretty good.  So did my daughter (to the point of ruining my CD).  I was actually a little skeptical with Minutes to Midnight, and wasn't even going to buy it.  But, my daughter bought it for me for father's day, and I haven't stopped playing it since.

 :Smilie:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

:Big Grin: 

Now on :
Dolly Parton - Working 9 to 5

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Dolly Parton - I Will Always Love You

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Dolly Parton - Jolene

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers - Islands in the Stream

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Regulate - Warren G feat.. Nate Dogg

// With me reciting every line because its one of my favorite rap songs ever.  :Big Grin:

----------


## miteshpandey

Remember the "The Runaway Train" by Soul Asylum guys. They had this hit when I was in college (1994-1995). Actually the video was what made the song popular.

After many years I listened to this song yesterday. It brought back very good memories.  :Smilie:

----------


## MrViggy

Hell Yeah, "You Wouldn't Know"

----------


## kirants

The pilgrim - Iron Maiden

----------


## JeI-Paradigm

All Shall Perish - There is no business to be done on a dead planet

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Happy Together - Turtles

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Iron Maiden - The Trooper  :Thumb:

----------


## kirants

Symptom of the universe - Sepultura

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

I started a joke - Brothers Gibb  :Smilie:

----------


## kirants

Clenched Fist - Sepultura

----------


## kirants

Yaadein - Silk Route

----------


## kirants

Solinari - Morgion

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

It's Hard To Be Humble - Mac Davis

----------


## kirants

Thunderstruck - AC/DC

----------


## kirants

Sultans of swing - Dire Straits

----------


## kirants

Stairway to heaven - Led Zeppelin

----------


## kirants

Baba o'Rielly - The Who

----------


## kirants

Once bitten , twice shy - Whitesnake

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

The song that made them famous :
Waterloo - ABBA

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

I Shot The Sheriff - Eric Clapton

----------


## dglienna

Cat Scratch Fever - Ted Nugent

- I am beginning to hate COMCAST.  Cable tv died again this month!

EDIT: RESOLVED: called again, they sent someone, and they fixed it without ringing the bell.  Looks like they pulled the wrong one, two months in a row!

----------


## kirants

The mourning - Ashes to Ashes

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Hot Stuff - Donna Summer

----------


## kirants

We are the road crew - Motorhead

----------


## kirants

Limbs - Agalloch

----------


## kirants

Shahram solati - Junoon

----------


## kirants

Aerials - System of a down

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Born to be wild - Steppenwolf

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

More than a feeling - Boston

----------


## kirants

Scenes from a memory - Dream Theater

----------


## kirants

Sky high percentage - Budgie

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Head East - never Been Any Reason

----------


## kirants

Don't fear the reaper - Blue Oyster Cult

----------


## S_M_A

One of the greatest records ever: Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here. Caution for a new listener, it needs a high volume and a relaxing position on the back in a sofa...

Edit: Blue Oyster Cult... yes that's a memory bringer...

----------


## kirants

> One of the greatest records ever: Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here. Caution for a new listener, it needs a high volume and a relaxing position on the back in a sofa...


Pink Floyd music would transport you to a new world even if you aren't on a sofa  :Wink: 

Currently on: Alcoholinass - Hellyeah ( this is a band in which Vinnie Paul of former Pantera is collaborating )

----------


## kirants

Truth on scaffold - Ashes to ashes

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Tired of all the golden oldies, not saying I didn't enjoy listening to bands such as Troggs, Mamas and papas, Albert Hammond, Abba, Elvis - all the greats! But I need some heavy stuff!
Now on : Creeping Death - Lars and friends  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Great drumming, great riffs, but most importantly great screaming!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Notsosuperhero

I'll probably get something for this but on now:

2pac - Hit 'Em Up

// yup I like this old rap, none of this new crap.

----------


## techrecruit

Fuel - Bad Day

----------


## kirants

Lithium - Nirvana

----------


## kirants

Xanadu - Rush

----------


## kirants

Call of Ktulu - Metallica

----------


## kirants

Master of puppets - Metallica & SFO symphony.

At long last, news is that Hammett's solos are gonna make a comeback in Metallica's forthcoming album. And I hear they are gonna bring back some of the melody from the black album and the aggressiveness of MOP/JFA era.. Let's wait and see  :Smilie:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

NICE!!!  I can't wait, I want it and I want it now....  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Now on : Patience - Guns & Roses

----------


## kirants

Change - Aretha Franklin

----------


## kirants

Icky Thump - White Stripes ( The cover song Conquest is pretty good too, heard it on radio )

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Maybe I'm Amazed - Paul McCartney

----------


## kirants

War pigs - Black Sabbath

----------


## kirants

Moviedrome - Arena

----------


## kirants

To rid the disease - Opeth

----------


## kirants

Set the world afire - Megadeth

----------


## Hobson

Type-O-Negative - Cinnamon Girl

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Paradise City - Guns & Roses

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Hemel op Tafelberg - Kurt Darren
Brushing up on local music. This one of the most beautiful Afrikaans ballads

----------


## kirants

Cloudy now - Blackfield

----------


## Hobson

Vanessa Mae - Storm

----------


## kirants

California - John Mayall

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Handle with care - George Harrison, Bob Dylan, Roy Orbison, Tom Petty, Jeff Lynn ( The Traveling Wilburys )
My dad bought me a double album with DVD for my birthday the other day. Excellent stuff - A definite MUST HAVE!

----------


## tomoe

michael buble - everything.

----------


## kirants

Old King - Neil Young

----------


## Notsosuperhero

2Pac - Life Goes On

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Shoot me Again - Metallica

----------


## kirants

2112 - Rush

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Turn The Page - Metallica

----------


## Tom Frohman

William Byrd (1543-1623) My Lord of Oxenford's Maske.


Nothing like renaissance music....

----------


## kirants

Nata - Shakti

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Dr. Dre f/ Snoop Dogg - Nuthin' But A "G" Thang

----------


## kirants

Cyngnus X-1 - Rush

----------


## kirants

New millenium - Dream Theater

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Velvet Revolver - American Man

// Their new album[Libertad] is great.

----------


## S_M_A

A Metal Tribute to ABBA. An quite odd record but good HeavyMetal...  :Smilie:

----------


## S_M_A

One thing gave the other... I just have to promote Nanne, a swedish singer. She's married to an ABBA descendant, have just been thru a breast cancer treatment and can you believe she's 45? www.nanne.se (homepage plays a lot of songs automatically)

Unfortunately she's singing in swedish and many songs are ESC candidates but many songs are **** easy to like. My favorites of the latest songs are 'Håll om mig' (not on homepage unfortunately) and 'Avundsjuk' (can be found in 'Lyssna & video')

----------


## Brad Jones

"Wake up Jeff" by The Wiggles.  (My girls are watching a few moments of TV....  :Wink:  )

Brad!

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Beach Boys - Good Vibrations

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> // guys, I'll be on golden oldies for the next few weeks, because I'm going for an audition for a tv game show the 7th of August


Well, sadly, this dream will not become a reality ( again! ), I cannot go tomorrow, because of some personal issues, and work that piled up  :Frown: 

I know for a fact, I will do very good on that show ( if I ever get there ), because, I know my music, and every friday night, when I play along ( at home ), I always do good.

Anyways, I'm now listening to :
Marilyn Manson - Beautiful People

----------


## kirants

> Well, sadly, this dream will not become a reality ( again! ), I cannot go tomorrow, because of some personal issues, and work that piled up


Are you sure there is really NO way you could make it ? Perhaps there is a way albeit difficult ??

Currently on: AEnima - tool

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

I'm sure.  I tried today to find a means of going, but, there is no way  :Frown: 
It's OK, maybe next time  :Smilie: 

Now on - Marilyn Manson - Mobscene

----------


## Notsosuperhero

2Pac f/ Snoop Dogg - 2 Of Amerikaz Most Wanted

// Ain't nuthin' but a gangsta party!  :Big Grin:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Metallica - Ain't My B..tch

----------


## kirants

Stairway to Heaven - covered by Great White

----------


## kirants

Finally Free - Dream Theater

----------


## kirants

Pride and Joy - SRV with Albert King

----------


## kirants

Child in time - Deep Purple

----------


## kirants

Muscarin madness - In the labyrinth

----------


## kirants

Seventh son of a seventh son - Iron Maiden

----------


## dglienna

*The Ballad Of* *Curtis Loew* by Lynyrd Skynyrd

----------


## dsrahul

Marc Anthony : You sang to me.

----------


## kirants

> *The Ballad Of* *Curtis Loew* by Lynyrd Skynyrd


 :Thumb: 

currently on : Light my fire - The Doors

----------


## kirants

When the music's over - The Doors

----------


## kirants

Life in the fast lane - Eagles

----------


## kirants

Love me 2 times - Doors cover by Aerosmith

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

The Man Who Sold The World - Nirvana

----------


## kirants

Seventh son of a seventh son - Iron Maiden

----------


## kirants

Green Manalishi - Judas Priest

----------


## kirants

Long line of cars - Cake

----------


## kirants

Living next door to Alice - Dr. Hook

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

All I Want - Offspring.

//Whatever happened to them ¿

----------


## kirants

The pilgrim - Iron Maiden

----------


## codeexpert123

i listen to the evergreen songs of backstreet boyzz and enrique..... :Smilie:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Take A look around - Limp Bizkit

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Eat The Rich - Aerosmith
// Sometimes wish I could...  :EEK!:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

The Sign Of The Southern Cross - Black Sabbath

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Head Like A Hole - Nine Inch Nails

----------


## kirants

Civil War - GNR ( one of my favs , great lyrics, great composition )

----------


## kirants

Estranged - GNR ( another one of my favs )

----------


## kirants

Animals - Pink Floyd  :Thumb:

----------


## Marc G

Say It Right - Nelly Furtado

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Insensitive - Jann Arden

----------


## kirants

Reverie / Harlequin Forest - Opeth

----------


## kirants

Forgotten hopes - Anathema

----------


## kanod

Alive - Pearl Jam ...... best song ever!

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> Alive - Pearl Jam ...... best song ever!


Although its a great song, and a great band(I love Pearl Jam), I think they have better songs than Alive. They are just extremely talented musicians.

on Now:
Do It Again - Steely Dan

----------


## kirants

> Alive - Pearl Jam ...... best song ever!


I love that one  :Thumb:  

I love most of the Ten album. But for some reason, I couldn't get used to too much of Eddie Vedder's vox.. may be I should listen more and pay some attention to the lyrics.. 

Same with Dream Theater's LaBrie. Took some time to get used to. 

Currently on: Images and Words - Dream Theater

----------


## kirants

Mocking bird - James Barclay Harvest

----------


## Krishnaa

Last week I got 4 recent albums of Karunesh, good ones! Have anybody heard 'em already ?

----------


## kirants

Big money - Rush




> albums of Karunesh, good ones! Have anybody heard 'em already ?


Not really. What kind of music is his ? Are there any samples online ( myspace or something )?

----------


## kirants

Native Rituals - Karunesh. 




> Karunesh, good ones! Have anybody heard 'em already ?


Is it this guy ?

----------


## kirants

Lady fantasy - Camel

----------


## kirants

The low spark of high heeled boys - Traffic

----------


## JustChecking

*Herb Alpert & Tijuana Brass* - _Bittersweet Samba_ (from _Whipped Cream & Other Delights_ album)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Krishnaa

> Native Rituals - Karunesh. 
> 
> 
> Is it this guy ?


Yes, thats him. His recent albums are great esp the ones since 2000.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Coal Chamber - Headstones and the Walking Dead

----------


## kirants

Meeting of the spirits - Mahavishnu orchestra

----------


## kanod

> Although its a great song, and a great band(I love Pearl Jam), I think they have better songs than Alive. They are just extremely talented musicians.
> 
> on Now:
> Do It Again - Steely Dan


Ok maybe not there best song, but every song i listen to by them, i think **** this is a great song lol

----------


## kirants

Vicarious - Tool

----------


## kirants

Horse with no name - America

----------


## kirants

My guitar lies bleeding in my arms - Bon Jovi

----------


## kirants

21st century Schizoid man - King Crimson

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Dropkick Murphys - Fields Of Athenry

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Lightning Crashes - Live

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Prison - S. O. A. D

----------


## kirants

Eat the rich - Aerosmith

----------


## kirants

Sweet emotion - Aerosmith

----------


## kirants

Gates of delirium - Yes

----------


## kirants

Love ain't for keeping - The Who

----------


## kirants

Low spark of high heeled boys - Traffic

Amazing 17 minute jam  :Thumb:

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Betrayed - Avenged Sevenfold

// Can't wait for their new album  :Thumb:

----------


## kirants

> Betrayed - Avenged Sevenfold


Not much of A7X fan, I liked their bat country though.

Currently on: Level five - King Crimson

----------


## kirants

Operation: Mindcrime - Queensryche

Great concept album  :Thumb:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

My way - Old Blue Eyes ( That is Frank Sinatra  :Wink:  )

----------


## kirants

Black or white - Michael Jackson

----------


## Hobson

"Shout" cover by Disturbed  :Thumb: 
Original by Tears for Fears is sooo calssic, but I like heavy, hard-rock cover more  :Big Grin:

----------


## ScapinVS

Right now listening to these ones:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=rzuhNprZt_Y
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4QbceKlrszM

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Painted Black - Mick and the boys ( Rolling Stones )

----------


## kirants

> Painted Black - Mick and the boys ( Rolling Stones )


Isn't it Paint It black ??  :Wink: 

Currently on: Aqualung ( the album ) - Jethro Tull

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Isn't it Paint It black ??


LOL, yeah, it is  :Smilie: 

Now on : Jann Arden - Insensitive ( still one of my favourites )

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Girls & Boys - Good Charlotte

//Let me just highlight the chorus here :
Girls don't like boys, Girls like cars and money

So true!  :Wink:   :LOL:

----------


## kirants

Reflections of the I ( the album ) - Winds

----------


## kirants

Thunderstruck - AC/DC

----------


## kirants

Sultans of swing - Dire Straits

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

No More Sorrow - Linkin Park

----------


## kirants

Close to the edge - Yes

----------


## kirants

Frances the mute - The Mars Volta

----------


## kirants

The human equation - Ayreon

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Die Son Sal Weer Skyn - Jak de Priester

//Very very powerful Afrikaans ( not really a ballad, but in the same line ) Song
This guy is definitely my favourite Afrikaans singer, his songs are always so deep, and really sung with passion.  It's hard to get artists like that these days, especially in South Africa - here it seems that if mommy and daddy have enough money whoop! you have a record deal.
Recording a cd, is very expensive ( I should know  :Wink:  ), and being able to flood the market with your cd, is virtually impossible, it seems as if, record labels do a credit check on you before they want to help you! LOL!  Seriously, I love music, and especially Afrikaans, but, it's hard to find good stuff here.

----------


## kirants

In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida - Iron Butterfly

----------


## kirants

Harvest Moon - Blue Oyster Cult

----------


## kirants

Youthanasia - Megadeth

----------


## kirants

Abductors - Judas Priest

----------


## kirants

Use the man - Megadeth

----------


## kirants

Take the time - Dream Theater

----------


## kirants

Before and after - Rush

----------


## kirants

Solinari ( the album ) - Morgion

awesome band.  Too bad they broke up after only 2 albums   :Frown:   :Cry:   :Cry:

----------


## kirants

Obsession confession - Slash ( amazing spanish classical piece composed by this guy  :Thumb:  )

----------


## kirants

Other side - RHCP

----------


## RaleTheBlade

The Hum of My Air Conditioner - Ceiling Vent

----------


## Arjay

After JVene's post, I'm afraid to listen to the radio.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kirants

Ace of spades - Motörhead

----------


## BytePtr

The Art Of Noise - Dreaming In Colour


Very good one.

----------


## kirants

Riff raff - AC/DC

----------


## kirants

Symptom of the universe - Sepultura

----------


## kirants

Slave new world - Sepultura

----------


## iagina

Jamnazi's - Am not Sobber

----------


## kirants

Wish you were here - Pink Floyd

----------


## Arjay

Spanish Fly - Van Halen

Oh wait, it's already over.

----------


## kirants

> Spanish Fly - Van Halen


Nice one. Amazing tapping and harmonics on that one  :Thumb: 

Currently on: Shine on you crazy diamond - Pink Floyd

----------


## MrViggy

> Spanish Fly - Van Halen


 I just got an LG Chocolate (cell phone with MP3 player) and it took me two trips with my 1GB USB drive to transfer all my Van Halen from my wife's computer to my laptop (the laptop has an SD card reader, the wife's desktop does not).   :Big Grin: 

Oh, and:

Back in Black, AC/DC

----------


## MrViggy

Oh, yeah, and last night I figured out how to get the beginning of "Drop Dead Legs" as my ringtone.

Naw, I'm not a big Van Halen fan.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

System of a Down - Toxicity

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

System of a Down - Boom!

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

System of a Down - war

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Muzzlestamp - Overedged

// In memory of Muzzlestamp R.I.P.  :Frown:  Just found out today that they are broken up because one of the guitarists is moving to Cali, they were my fav local band, and one of my fav bands in general.

----------


## kirants

> Just found out today that they are broken up because one of the guitarists is moving to Cali, they were my fav local band, and one of my fav bands in general.


Not to worry. They may soon re-form again .. you never know  :Wink:  

One of my favorite bands, Morgion, was supposedly RIPed. But, I see a one liner on their website now that says fans should expect to hear some news soon. Perhaps they is new lineup announcement  :Big Grin:  

There are 2 more favs that are working on a new album after quite a few years of delay.. ( Timothy Pure and Forest Stream ). They both are actively working on the production now. So,it seems like 2008 is gonna be an interesting year  :Wink: 

Currently on: Hot for teacher - Van Halen

----------


## Notsosuperhero

No, I'm pretty positive they aren't, my sis got an e mail from the lead singer and he said that it wouldn't be the same with out the original members. The guy is moving to Cali for more job opportunities. But hopefullly a new band will form, because they are just too talented, all of 'em.

On Now: The New Bomb Turks - Veronica Lake

----------


## kirants

Pigs - Pink Floyd

----------


## kirants

I stand alone - Godsmack

----------


## kirants

November Rain - GNR

----------


## Arjay

GNR?

Hey, welcome to the jungle, buddy.

----------


## kirants

> Hey, welcome to the jungle, buddy.


How about, Garden of Eden ??  :Wink:

----------


## kirants

Devil in the bottle - Lynyrd Skynyrd

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Maroon 5 - Wake Up Call

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> November Rain - GNR


One of my favs. Its so epic, especially that ending.

We Come Out At Night - Avenged Sevenfold

// Gots to pick up their new album.   :Thumb:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Listening to the most attrocious, horrible awful sounds of rave ( or house or trance - I don't know the difference, I just know that it's very annoying ).  It's literally driving me up the walls.
Why am I listening to this,  you may ask - well it's because a shop accross the street is having a "birthday party". I don't mind music, but if it the same stuff the whole bloody day, it is an issue.  We have asked them to turn it down a bit, because our people are writing exams.  It's soft for 5 minutes then they go crazy again!!!!

You don't want to know what I want to do to that dude, his speakers, and microphone!!!!  :Mad:

----------


## kirants

Long line of cars - Cake

----------


## .pcbrainbuster

When Computers Go Mad - PCBrainBuster  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Dear God - Avenged Sevenfold

// Just picked up the new CD, its a totally new direction for them but I like it.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Crazy Little Thing Called Love - Queen

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Las Palabras De Amor - Queen

----------


## kirants

Disposable Heroes ( acoustic ) - Metallica 

For those interested:
It's here
Very interesting sound ... dark folksy

----------


## kirants

Under the oak - Candlemass

----------


## kirants

Roadhouse blues - The Doors

----------


## kirants

One bourbon, one scotch, one beer - George Thorogood

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

I Want To Know What Love Is - Foreigner

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

1979  - Smashing Pumpkins

----------


## kirants

Human Equation - Ayreon 
Great metal opera, this one  :Thumb:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Bon Jovi - Bed Of Roses
// forgot how beautiful this song really is

----------


## KrisSimonis

Finntroll - Jaktens Tyd

Great for when you've opened up the hunt for a bug.

----------


## kirants

Bless the child - Nightwish

----------


## Thread1

Timbaland - Apologize 

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Hump De Bump   :Cool:

----------


## KrisSimonis

Lordi - The Devil is a Loser

----------


## kirants

Magic man - Heart

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Crash Car Burn - Serenade

//Great new SA Band.

----------


## kirants

Man who sold the world - Bowie cover by Nirvana

----------


## KrisSimonis

Samael - Koh-I-Noor

// Good music when you feel you're good. and I'm soooo Good.

----------


## MrViggy

"Under it All" - Steve Vai

----------


## MrViggy

"The Way It Is" - Tesla

----------


## asalways

I like the one in "Shaun the sheep", my favorite genre

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

If it makes you happy - Sheryl Crow

----------


## KrisSimonis

Wizard - Head of the Deceiver

----------


## kirants

Operation: Mindcrime - Queensryche

----------


## kirants

Enter Sandman - Metallica

The song that got me into metal  :Wink:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Enter Sandman - Metallica
> 
> The song that got me into metal


 :Thumb: 
Listening to :
Marilyn Manson - Nobodies

----------


## Thread1

Peter Bjorn And John - Young Folks

the whistling is quit annoying and hunting at first, but after 3 or more of playing i get used to it. the rythm is cool and and it's amazing now  :Big Grin:  

*whistling*...

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Static X - Push It

----------


## kirants

I didn't go to Led Zeppelin's reunion concert yesterday, so I play LZ whole day today  :Wink: 

That I did not go to the concert is *Nobody's fault but mine*

----------


## kirants

The Mantle - Agalloch

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> I didn't go to Led Zeppelin's reunion concert yesterday, so I play LZ whole day today 
> 
> That I did not go to the concert is *Nobody's fault but mine*


Oh man, I wish I could have gone.  :Frown:  That was probably the biggest reunion concert in rock history.

One now: Spinal Tap - Tonight, I'm Gonna Rock You
// I just watched the movie today so ST songs are stuck in my head.

----------


## KrisSimonis

Eduardo Gouveia - Monkey Island Rocks

// Yes, it's really the music from the game, redone with some nice guitars.  :Big Grin:  
ROCK ON!   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## kirants

Holy Diver - Dio

----------


## kirants

Dark side of the moon - Pink Floyd

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Nobody Knows - Tony Rich Project

----------


## KrisSimonis

Kiuas - On Winds of Death We Ride

// Awesome Power/Pagan metal

----------


## MrViggy

Seven Mary Three - "Cumbersome"

----------


## kirants

Take it all away - Puddle of Mudd

----------


## kirants

The Last Rebel - Lynyrd Skynyrd

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Saliva - Bleed For Me

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Drowning Pool & Rob Zombie - The Man Without Fear

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Pour Some Sugar On Me - Def Leppard

----------


## Chipmunk Baby

You --  Jim Brickman & Kuratowski

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Jason Becker - Perpetual Burn

/ Such an amazing musician. He is a composer of Mozart or Paganini calibur, sad though that he was diagnosed with ALS(Lou Gehrig's Disease) and can't play guitar anymore

----------


## Voominibear

> You --  Jim Brickman & Kuratowski


I know this songwhen I was in Japan 
I liked to listen to this song while I was reading, 

I remember watching TV the other day and saw the report also about the guy but didn't notice the documentary clip much until lately.

It wasn't about the mix of wonderful piano sound by Jim and singer's beautiful voice I paid most of my attention to by the way.

That is truthfully "outward" but seriously incredible.

----------


## kirants

Operation Mindcrime - Queensryche.

Looking forward to 2008. Some of the bands whose albums I am looking forward to this year:
The Mars Volta
Metallica
Timothy Pure
Forest Stream

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

I Miss You - Blink 182




> Looking forward to 2008. Some of the bands whose albums I am looking forward to this year:
> Metallica


Yeah, I just hope they make 2008 a "Rave Free" year, and only release good quality music  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Yemen1955

So sad I read but I think not enough, because I clearly see the hidden song is so sure to keep on being hidden

Why the whole debug is just simply fake

----------


## Yemen1955

And why is it on me ?

By just your words of the helping song and I am not allowed to say anything then ?

I should mate with myself instead of horrific spng duction

----------


## Thu

That is so clear, I am on again with your messages  :Big Grin:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Boysetsfire - High Wire Escape Artist

----------


## kirants

New best friend - Wolverine

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Something Told Me - Coal Chamber

----------


## KrisSimonis

Gates of Anubis by Catamenia

Lovely icelandic Melodic Black Metal to kick off my first day at work in the new year  :Wink:

----------


## cheryl30

Sisters of Mercy - On The Wire

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Invisible Wounds - Fear Factory

----------


## GremlinSA

Nickleback - Rock Star...

Man this track rocks....

----------


## kirants

> Nickleback - Rock Star...


I like that one too. Especially the music video for that song  :Thumb: 

I got this CD from Pax Cecilia - Blessed are the bonds. Awesome record. And these guys send the CD for free  :Smilie:  I have been listening to this record today and it's pretty awesome. 

These guys accept donations of whatever amount ( kinda following RadioHead model for production I guess ), which is totally voluntary.

----------


## kirants

Frances, the mute - The Mars Volta

----------


## kirants

When the children cry - White Lion

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Def Leppard - Slang

// If you want to go on an emotional journey, or just busy with some soul searching, do yourself a favour and listen to all your records again.  What I've done was to sort al my CDs alphabetically, and then started to listen from A - Z.  It didn't matter what type of music was on them ( after all, I bought that cd at that time for a reason ), man, this brought back many many memories - good and bad, but that doesn't matter.  It's also amazing that how you can still remember every word of a song, eventhough it is the first time in years you hear that song a again.  :Smilie: 

That was fun, so let me start all over again  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## KrisSimonis

Lordi - The Devil is a Loser

Which just switched tracks to:

InkubusSukkubus - Preacher Man

// If you want a nasty song about christian preachers.. this one is REALLY nasty.
// It takes a priest to unleash the beast..

----------


## yiannakop

Pixies - Hey (live):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUTcw1D3abg
 :Wave:

----------


## kirants

River deep , mountain high - Deep Purple. 
Only today did I come to know if was originally by Ike and Tina Turner

----------


## kirants

Easy money - King Crimson.

----------


## KrisSimonis

At The Gates - Blinded by Fear

//Awesome black/death metal, pity they no longer exist.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Marilyn Manson - Mobscene  :Thumb:

----------


## MrViggy

Hell Yeah, "You Wouldn't Know"

----------


## kirants

Then the morning comes - Smashmouth

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Angel With The Scabbed Wings - Marilyn Manson

----------


## kirants

Nata - Shakti

----------


## severehotfix

This one:
I'm gonna love you -- Hilary Duff
(soundtrack of Hunchback at Notre Dam)

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Long Walk Home - Bruce Springsteen - Great song!!!

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Hit the Lights - Metallica

----------


## kirants

As I am - Dream Theater

What a heavy song  :Thumb:  Has shades of Metallica, Black Sabbath

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Harvester Of Sorrow - Metallica

----------


## KrisSimonis

My Saviour - Samael

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Tuesday's Gone - Lynyrd Skynyrd  :Thumb:

----------


## kirants

Sin city - ACDC cover by Great White

----------


## kirants

Light of day, day of darkness - Green Carnation

----------


## Thu

Lollipop-- alomost every moning on [V]

----------


## Username555

Britney Spears - Sometimes -- 

[I miss old days when listening to it]

----------


## kirants

Never gonna leave you - Stereo Nation

----------


## kirants

Tnt - Ac/dc

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Michael Bolton - I Said I loved You, But I Lied

// wonder what happened to this dude, btw..

----------


## kirants

> // wonder what happened to this dude, btw..


I have no clue either. All I remember is watching some of his "hot" music videos from a decade ago  :Smilie: 

Currently on: Solitary Shell - Dream Theater

----------


## kirants

I know what I like - Genesis

----------


## kirants

Sultans of swing - Dire Straits

----------


## kirants

Nightmare be thy name - Memory Garden

----------


## Thu

All I have to do is dream -- Andrei Alexanderescu

----------


## Username555

Remember me this way -- "Casper" soundtrack

----------


## kirants

Estranged - Guns'n'roses  :Thumb:

----------


## kirants

Dryad - In the labyrinth

----------


## kirants

Sic Transit Gloria Mundi - Ashes to ashes

----------


## kirants

Tommy - The Who

----------


## kirants

Epicus Doomicus Metallicus - Candlemass

----------


## Chipmunk Baby

Words -- unknown[classic, oldies]

----------


## kirants

War pigs - Black Sabbath

----------


## kirants

Call of ktulu - Metallica with San Francisco Symphony

----------


## asalways

Imagine - the Beatles

----------


## asalways

> War pigs - Black Sabbath


That song doesn't sound professional

----------


## Chipmunk Baby

My confession -- Josh Globan

----------


## kirants

Nothing else matters - Metallica 




> That song doesn't sound professional


What do you mean? I don't quite understand   :Blush:

----------


## asalways

It' s just not a big laugh for the new year.

----------


## Username555

it's a sin -- (forgot the singername)(oldies)  :Wink:

----------


## kirants

Roadhouse blues - The Doors

----------


## GrimmReaper

> it's a sin -- (forgot the singername)(oldies)


That's from the *Petshop Boys*, a great band at that time



> Imagine - the Beatles


Nope, that was by *John Lennon* whi9ch was part of the Beatles.

Listening to : 
Americana - offspring

----------


## kirants

Alone - Green Carnation

----------


## Sawman3

At the moment, something from the independent artist Sp1r1t on Newgrounds.com

Here is the link: http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/119806

The song is called "Dreaming of You <(^^,)>", and is the top-rated song on NG  :Big Grin:

----------


## kirants

No way out - Tesla

----------


## kirants

Forsaken - Dream Theater

----------


## kirants

Flight to nowhere - Tesla

----------


## kirants

Astronomy - Blue Oyster Cult

----------


## kirants

Rime of the ancient mariner - Iron Maiden

----------


## kirants

The mercenary - Iron Maiden  :Thumb:

----------


## kirants

The who sell out - The Who

----------


## kirants

Scenes from a memory - Dream Theater

----------


## S_M_A

Just checking forum without having any music playing... am I the wierd one?  :Smilie:

----------


## S_M_A

So I had to get some good music... DP Burn (live) - Son of a gun. There are better songs  buts that's available without walking to the living room...

Edit: At last, found a good channel. Black Sabbath - The Wizard. Ozzy - Breakin´All The Rules.

----------


## S_M_A

Oh man, Soundgarden/Audioslave how good is that? I have chills all over my body...

----------


## BrokenSnowFlake

I won't go home without you - Maroon5

----------


## Username555

> Edit: At last, found a good channel. Black Sabbath - The Wizard. Ozzy - Breakin´All The Rules.


In music, methinks and melikes no ruled better than ruled
In quarrels, what comes to mind as a wordy weapon then it's the gun
's bullets. I understand it's a fact.

----------


## Chipmunk Baby

What is love (disco remix) - Chipmunk Baby [I sang it myself Karaoke yesterday]

----------


## Thu

> In music, methinks and melikes no ruled better than ruled
> In quarrels, what comes to mind as a wordy weapon then it's the gun
> 's bullets. I understand it's a fact.


That is the thing I don't like to hear. Someone doubts about what you once could see. 
Also, I can be completely sure that Scottish is not man enough  :Wink: , Canadian is my magical man.

How about "I need a hero" (asoundtrack in Shrek) ?

----------


## g3RC4n

crtstal castles

----------


## code_carnage

Lakdi ki kaathi Kaathi Par Ghoda Ghode ke dum par JO Mara Hathoda Dauda Dauda Dauda Ghoda DUm utha ke Dauda..

----------


## iagina

Bob Marley, Could you be loved

----------


## Voominibear

Yesterday

----------


## greengrass6

'Vengaboys'

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Edit: At last, found a good channel. Black Sabbath - The Wizard. Ozzy - Breakin´All The Rules.


Now you're talking! Great stuff.
Conincidentally, I'm listening to :
Ozzy Osborne - Diary of a Madman  :Thumb:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Wake Up - Rage Against The Machine

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Droppin' plates - Disturbed

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Nirvana - Been A Son  :Big Grin:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Harvester Of Sorrow - Metallica

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Evenescence - Hello

----------


## MrViggy

Mudvayne - "Not Falling"

----------


## MrViggy

Six AM - "Life is Beautiful"

----------


## MrViggy

This one just kinda grew on me:

Hellyeah - "Alcohaulin' A**"

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Everclear - Amphetamine

----------


## dglienna

Another One Bites the Dust

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Foo Fighters - MonkeyWrench

----------


## Voominibear

Don't cry Joni

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Marilyn Manson - ****Garden

// Crazy about this song's intro!!

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Dyer's Eve - Metallica  :Thumb:

----------


## MrViggy

The band formally known as "From the Ashes":

"Another Black Day" - Another Black Day (self titled song)

----------


## Chipmunk Baby

How about Because you love me ?

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

I Will Buy You A New Life - Everclear

----------


## KrisSimonis

Alestorm - Captain Morgan's Revenge

Pirate Metal! Arrrgh!
At Sunrise we will dance the hempen jig!

----------


## MrViggy

Ministry - "N.W.O."

----------


## kirants

Hells Bells - AC/DC

----------


## kirants

Gabriel - Ashes to ashes

----------


## BytePtr

Just listen and enjoy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eqmbknkrd2Q


Dunno why, but i love this song  :Smilie:

----------


## kirants

Temple of the king - Blackmore's night

----------


## kirants

Lazy - Deep Purple

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Rammstein - Zwitter

----------


## kirants

Short tales of the blackforest - Al DiMeola, Joh McLaughlin , Paco DeLucia. 

Amazing guitar work there, with some fun blues stuff tease filled in  :Wink:

----------


## kirants

The cinema show - Genesis

----------


## kirants

Limb by limb - Phish

----------


## kirants

Dumb - Nirvana

----------


## Hermit

> Short tales of the blackforest - Al DiMeola, Joh McLaughlin , Paco DeLucia. 
> 
> Amazing guitar work there, with some fun blues stuff tease filled in


Nice.

Boban Markovic Orkestar - Magija

----------


## RickyD

POD - Alive

My playlist 

http://www.playlist.com/node/12912119/playlist/asx

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

PennyRoal Tea - Nirvana

----------


## kirants

Stand up and shout - Dio

----------


## kirants

In for the kill - Budgie

----------


## kirants

War pigs - Black Sabbath

----------


## kirants

Planet Caravan - Black Sabbath

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Relax, take it easy - Mika

// Funky tune  :Smilie:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Bleeding Love - Leona Lewis

// Don't know why, but I've liked this song since it came out  :Smilie:

----------


## MrViggy

Something I Can Never Have - Nine Inch Nails

----------


## MrViggy

Wow, I didn't realize I still had this on my iPod:

Don't Go Away Mad (Just Go Away) - Motley Crue

----------


## kirants

Tommy - The Who

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Won't go home without you - Maroon 5

----------


## asalways

- Just when I needed you most -

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Hot - Avril Lavigne
// This woman just keeps getting better and better

----------


## kirants

Turn the page - Bob Seger

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

As you know, I'm *really not* a fan of Britney Spears, but I should admit that
Piece of Me, isn't bad .

----------


## kirants

One bourbon, one scotch, one beer - George Thorogood

----------


## S_M_A

> Just listen and enjoy.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eqmbknkrd2Q
> 
> 
> Dunno why, but i love this song


Didn't like the song but the video was ok...   :Big Grin:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Pearl Jam - Alive

----------


## kirants

> Pearl Jam - Alive


I love that song  :Thumb: 
and I love this one too  :Wink:  

Master of puppets - Metallica

----------


## kirants

MTV introduced me to this song and I haven't turned away from metal since  :Wink: 

Enter Sandman - Metallica ( with San Francisco symphony )

----------


## kirants

Tandav - Agnee

----------


## getzephyr

Hello,

Right now I am listening Celine Dion - My Heart Will Go

I love to hear this song as many time as I can.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Great song from a great artist indeed  :Smilie: 

Now on :
Guns 'n Roses - November Rain

// I think everyone would agree that this song is definitely one of the best that came out last century  :Smilie:

----------


## leojose

'Khwaja mere Khwaja' from movie 'Jodha-Akbar'

I found some good info on the lyrics of the song here

----------


## KrisSimonis

Judas Priest - PainKiller

// Which blows the hell out of GnR's November Rain, IMHO. I never
// really liked that song. It's not bad, but there's many, many songs that
// blast it into oblivion. Including many by GnR themselves.

----------


## kirants

> Guns 'n Roses - November Rain
> // I think everyone would agree that this song is definitely one of the best that came out last century


I love that song  :Thumb:  It was a very bold move for GNR to do that, since it was more balladish and far away from Rock'n'roll. 




> Judas Priest - PainKiller
> // Which blows the hell out of GnR's November Rain, IMHO. I never
> // really liked that song. It's not bad, but there's many, many songs that
> // blast it into oblivion. Including many by GnR themselves.


I love PainKiller too. However, I don't know if the comparison is right. It's not really apples to apples.. right ? Painkiller is more head-banging song, NR is not.  :Wink:  That's my opinion. 




> It's not bad, but there's many, many songs that
> // blast it into oblivion. Including many by GnR themselves.


Possibly. I think the reason it became popular was thanks to MTVs airplay. I love Sweet child'o mine too. But, it seems Slash himself didn't like the opening riffs to it ridiculing it as nothing but a guitar warm up exercise  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> 'Khwaja mere Khwaja' from movie 'Jodha-Akbar'


Hm.. that movie ran into some controversy in India. Wonder whats happenign with that now   :Confused:  

Currently on: Isis - Ayreon

----------


## kirants

Human equation - Ayreon

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Judas Priest - PainKiller
> 
> // Which blows the hell out of GnR's November Rain, IMHO. I never
> // really liked that song. It's not bad, but there's many, many songs that
> // blast it into oblivion. Including many by GnR themselves.


Judas Priest is definitely one of my favourite bands, and Metal Works belongs in a museum for arts & culture.  But this song just does it for me  :Smilie: 
Sometimes it's good just to listen to some relaxing stuff, for example I've got this CD, which I was listening to yesterday, and I tell you that this is really one of my best albums I have  :Smilie: 

Now on : Def Leppard - Hysteria

----------


## kirants

Melancholia - The Who

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

My Poor Brain - Foo Fighters

----------


## MrViggy

More GnR:  "Don't Cry"

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Can't ever have enough Guns 'n Roses  :Thumb: 

Still on Foo Fighters :

Everlong - Foo Fighters

----------


## kirants

Daddy cool - Boney M

----------


## kraft

Funk: Lemmix.com - radio

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

This Ain't A love Song - Bon Jovi  :Thumb:

----------


## kirants

The world the end - Three 

awesome band from NY  :Thumb:

----------


## kirants

Scenes from a metropolis - Dream Theater

----------


## BytePtr

C-Block - So Strung Out

Really good one. From 1996.

----------


## Username555

So sad - unknown

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Lifestyles of the Rich and the Famous - Good Charlotte

// Funky video

----------


## Thu

Don't know why -Norah Jones

// I can not access cg sometimes :-(, needless to prove it, if I feel good to make questions, please just let me do it. I feel fine to do it

----------


## getzephyr

Hello,

Right now I am listening Celine Dion - My Heart Will Go

I love to hear this song as many times I can.

----------


## Thu

Never say die -- Dixie Chicks

----------


## KrisSimonis

Legends of Old Men - Wisdom of Ancient  
By Evroklidon  from the album: The Flame of Sodom

Old style Black/Doom Metal.
it's on a friend's audiostreamer to which I have acces to play DJ. saw the name of the band and didn't have a clue what it was, but his taste in music is much the same as mine, so I figured, what the hell.

----------


## Username555

Nothing's gonna change my love for you --

----------


## kirants

Magic man - Heart

----------


## asalways

unchanged melody -

----------


## KrisSimonis

The first strike is deadly - Testament

// Good ol' fashioned Death Metal.

----------


## kirants

Achilles last stand - Led Zeppelin

----------


## getzephyr

Right now I am listening Celine Dion - My Heart Will Go

----------


## KrisSimonis

Dragons of the North - Einherjer.

// Viking Metal

And yes.. I really almost solely listen to metal of 1 kind or another. Helps me going while coding.

----------


## Letekio

Don't forget to remember me --- Carrie Underwood

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Juads Priest - Painkiller  :Wink:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Aces High - Iron Maiden

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Estranged - Guns 'n Roses 
//Another classic!

----------


## MrViggy

GnR, nice!

"South Texas Death Ride" - Union Underground

----------


## MrViggy

"Rise Above This" - Seether

----------


## S_M_A

Am I the only one feeling that a song snippet would be nice? Sometimes I'm curious about the songs mentioned here (especially the heavy metal ones) but I would like to listen before buying (yes, I'm to lazy to go to a record store). 

Posters, if you have a link to a sample/teaser please provide it.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

That is a brilliant idea S M A!!  :Thumb: 

I'm just not sure about how legal that would be  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## S_M_A

Thanks.  :Smilie: 

About the legal aspect, I was thinking about links to for instance online stores and those can hardly be illegal? (one really can't be sure of anything these days...)

Creating private snippets is most likely illegal (even though it would be free advertising for the artist) so let's not do that.

----------


## kirants

Off topic: Possibly a link to myspace if there is one ? That is the first place I check for samples from a band.

----------


## asalways

leave --match twenty

----------


## asalways

desperation - miranda lambert

----------


## MrViggy

> Am I the only one feeling that a song snippet would be nice? Sometimes I'm curious about the songs mentioned here (especially the heavy metal ones) but I would like to listen before buying (yes, I'm to lazy to go to a record store). 
> 
> Posters, if you have a link to a sample/teaser please provide it.


 I find (found) most all the songs I've posted on iTunes...

Viggy

----------


## kirants

Procreation ( of the wicked ) - Sepultura

----------


## kirants

Hey hey, my my - Neil Young

A species of spider was named after Neil Young few days ago
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/24543036/

----------


## kregg

I'm being RickRolled at the moment... Does that count?

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Thanks. 
> 
> About the legal aspect, I was thinking about links to for instance online stores and those can hardly be illegal? (one really can't be sure of anything these days...)
> 
> Creating private snippets is most likely illegal (even though it would be free advertising for the artist) so let's not do that.


Another place which can be helpful is : http://www.cduniverse.com/

They usually supply a small sample for each of the tracks for the albums.  So I'll, from now on, name the song, as well as the album it belongs to  :Smilie: 




> Hey hey, my my - Neil Young
> 
> A species of spider was named after Neil Young few days ago
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/24543036/


Cool! What would they think of next  :Smilie:

----------


## Sailent

Yesterday once more

----------


## KrisSimonis

Samael - Passage: Jupiterian Vibe

// Black Metal Meets Electro.
These guys used to be a really blackest of black metal band, nowadays, their music is more electroish, though very very dark still.
still good, but I miss the double basedrum sometimes. a drumcomputer just can't replace that.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Swallowed - Bush

----------


## kirants

Mrityunjaya - Agni

Have been hooked to this song for an hour now  :Smilie:

----------


## kirants

The canterbury scene - Tangent

----------


## kirants

Magic bus - The Who

( dedicated to Bo Diddley who passed away yesterday . The riff for Magic bus was a typical Bo Diddley 5/4 pattern )

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Bo Diddly passed away?   :Cry:  The world lost a great musician.

on now:
Martha And The Vandellas - Nowhere to Run

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Magic bus - The Who
> 
> ( dedicated to Bo Diddley who passed away yesterday . The riff for Magic bus was a typical Bo Diddley 5/4 pattern )


That is so sad!!  :Cry:  

Now on Solar Angels - Judas Priest

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Sway - Coal Chamber

----------


## kirants

Mastermind - Megadeth

----------


## kirants

Countdown to extinction - Megadeth

This is such an old song but still sounds so fresh. Wiki says this song is a jab at James Hetfield's hunting habits

----------


## MrViggy

"Bad Girlfriend" - Theory of a Deadman

Funny thing, I've been married (without any girlfriends) for 17 years now...

----------


## geero

Nu:Tone feat Natalie Williams - System (accapella)

this is awesome, even though I prefer the version on Hospital Mix 6.
I luv this century for drum'n'bass

----------


## KrisSimonis

Axenstar - Infernal Angel
from the album 'Far From Heaven'

----------


## kirants

Shine on you crazy diamond - Pink Floyd

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> Shine on you crazy diamond - Pink Floyd


Great song.

On now: Dreams - The Cranberries

----------


## kirants

Solinari - Morgion

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Big Truck - Coal Chamber

----------


## HairyMonkeyMan

Shake Hands with Beef - Primus

----------


## kirants

Welcome home, Sanitarium - Metallica

----------


## KrisSimonis

Immortal Souls - Blue Flamed Fire

// Good ol' Melodic Death metal like the olden days..

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Giant Mistake - The Parlotones

//Parlotones is one of the best SA Rock bands around these days!  :Thumb:

----------


## SonOfMyMom

Avril - Tomorrow
somewhere upper like toronto

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Stairway To Heaven - Led Zeppelin

----------


## MrViggy

Hit the Floor - Linkin Park

----------


## kirants

Master of puppets - Metallica 

one of my favorite Metallica composition and one of my favorite solos !

----------


## tossy

Currently I'm listening to the Hives - Die Allright song

----------


## MrViggy

"So Happy" - Theory of a Deadman

----------


## KrisSimonis

'Unohduksen Lapsi' from the album 'Kivenkantaja' By Moonsorrow

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Amazing - Aerosmith

This song is definitely one of my favourites of all time, I mean, just look at the lyrics :



> I kept the right ones out 
> And let the wrong ones in 
> Had an angel of mercy to see me through all my sins 
> There were times in my life 
> When I was goin' insane 
> Tryin' to walk through 
> The pain 
> When I lost my grip 
> And I hit the floor 
> ...


Now, doesn't that just hit the nail!

//BTW, has anyone any thoughts on the new Offspring album ¿

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

The Trooper - Iron Maiden

----------


## javajawa

A mixture of my CPU fan trying to do the work of both a CPU fan and a system fan, and

The Divine Comedy - Too Young To Die

----------


## KrisSimonis

Song: In flames you burn 
Album: Dragon Slayer 
Band: Dream Evil.

Power Metal Hoooooo!

----------


## kirants

Bargain - The Who

----------


## kirants

A moment for reflection - Winds

----------


## kirants

Forearm smash - Budgie

----------


## kirants

Achilles last stand - Led Zeppelin

----------


## kirants

Remember tomorrow - covered by Metallica.

one of my favorite Iron Maiden compositions and one of my favorite bands doing the cover  :Thumb:

----------


## javajawa

I really want you - James Blunt.
Except it's a dodgy copy with only the first 18.5secs looped. Which surprisingly relaxing.

----------


## kirants

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin

----------


## kirants

and now.. 

Kashmir - Agni  :Thumb:

----------


## kirants

Sanity Assasin - Nevermore. 

Reminded of Tate's vocals on Operation Mindcrime

----------


## Teranoz

Dimmu Borgir - The Night Masquerade

----------


## getzephyr

Write now I am listening to Hives - Die Allright song

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

U2 - With Or Without You  :Thumb:

----------


## kirants

Echoes - Pink Floyd

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Echoes - Pink Floyd


 :Thumb:   :Thumb: 

Anything - INXS

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Babylon - David Gray

----------


## kirants

Y Arriba Quemando El Sol - Los Jaivas

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Rime Of The Ancient Mariner - Iron Maiden

----------


## colstrayer

> Elevator Music - Greatest hits


Rofl.

Working Man By Rush

Now
Truth Hits Everybody by the Police
I changed it :P

----------


## javajawa

Ночь Без Тебя (Noch byez tebya / lit. "Night Without You") - Дима Билан (Dima Bilan).
(I Hope I've spelt things right - my Russian is patchy at best...)

----------


## colstrayer

> Ночь Без Тебя (Noch byez tebya / lit. "Night Without You") - Дима Билан (Dima Bilan).
> (I Hope I've spelt things right - my Russian is patchy at best...)


It looks good to me.

2112 By Rush
<3

----------


## kirants

:Thumb:  to Rush. 

Currently on: Up-hill from here - The Tangent

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Big Empty - Stone Temple Pilots

----------


## kirants

Hoedown - Copland cover by Emerson, Lake and Palmer

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Rock Of Ages - Def Leppard

----------


## javajawa

Defying Gravity - Wicked (Original West End Cast)

----------


## kirants

Moviedrome - Arena

----------


## getzephyr

Write now I'm listening to Nothing gona change my life for you...

----------


## kirants

One last goodbye - Anathema

----------


## Voominibear

don't forget to remember me! - Carrie

----------


## kirants

In the presence of enemies - Pt.2 - Dream Theater

----------


## kirants

In my darkest hour - Megadeth

----------


## kirants

The mantle - Agalloch

----------


## code?

Superbeast - Rob Zombie
Points Of Authority - Linkin Park
Arrival To Earth - Steve Jablonsky (Transformers Theme Song)
Family Tradition - Hank Williams Jr.

I like any kind of music, as long as it's not super retard rap like smack dat hoe blah blah blah.

----------


## Edders

Probably built in the Fifties - The Gathering

----------


## kirants

Into the electric castle - Ayreon

----------


## Edders

Good choice - reminds me that I haven't listened to that one for a while. Need to change that!

----------


## kirants

> Good choice - reminds me that I haven't listened to that one for a while. Need to change that!


Enjoy it  :Big Grin:  Human Equation and this one are the only 2 Ayreon operas I have. Love them both.

Currently on: Deliverence - Opeth

----------


## kirants

Damnation ( the album ) - Opeth

----------


## kirants

The grand conjuration - Opeth

----------


## javajawa

What hurts the most - Rascall Flats (not the Cascada version, which isn't a patch on this one)

----------


## gstercken

Bukas Na Lang Kita Mamahalin - Lani Misalucha  :Smilie:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Now on :
Dire Straits - Walk Of Life  :Thumb: 

// Has anyone heared the new cd from Sharleen Spiteri ( from the band Texas ), called Melody ¿

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Down On The Farm - Guns 'n Roses

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Hover - TrustCompany

----------


## kirants

Mukti - Shakti

----------


## kirants

Revealing science of God , Dance of the dawn - Yes

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Movin' On - Good Charlotte

----------


## GremlinSA

Flash Republic - Emergency

----------


## kirants

Eat the rich - Aerosmith

----------


## kirants

Living on the edge - Aerosmith

----------


## tossy

Currently I'm listening To  the Hives - Die Allright

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Fine Again - Seether ( the time of this song's release they were known as Saron Gas )

----------


## Hobson

Tarja Turunen - Walking in the Air

very pretty vocals

----------


## kirants

Cyanide - Metallica

For all those 'tallica fans, it's available on myspace here: http://www.myspace.com/metallica

I like it ok.. but not overly impressed, but perhaps will need a little getting used.

----------


## kirants

As I am - Dream Theater

----------


## MrViggy

"Phoebe Cates" - Fenix-TX

----------


## kirants

New millenium - Dream Theater

----------


## kirants

Go west Judas - The flower kings

----------


## kirants

Lookaway - Sepultura

----------


## MrViggy

"Believe" - Staind

----------


## kirants

> "Believe" - Staind


That's their latest album, isn't it ?

Currently on: Close to the edge - Yes

----------


## MrViggy

Yep.  I didn't get the album, yet...   :Wink:   Just the one song, from iTunes.

Vig.

----------


## kirants

10000 days - Tool

----------


## kirants

The dance of Maya - Mahavishnu Orchestra

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Something To believe In - Bon Jovi

----------


## Khiem

Say you never go  -- Disco remix --

Will you still love me tomorrow -- Unkwnon

----------


## kirants

The last rebel - Lynyrd Skynyrd

----------


## techie.ashish

Lemon Tree by Fool's Garden

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Lemon Tree by Fool's Garden


 :Thumb: 
Great song, brings back memories  :Smilie: 

Now on :
These Days - Bon Jovi

----------


## techie.ashish

> Great song, brings back memories


Absolutely Great song... Well if you like that then you must be interested about what i'm listening now.. Same Genre.

Losing My Religion by R.E.M

----------


## kirants

Thick as a brick - Jethro Tull

I can pop this CD in and forget how time passes.. Has fantastics movements in 2 songs clocking 20 minutes each..  :Thumb:

----------


## kirants

Animals - Pink Floyd

----------


## kirants

Light of day, day of darkness - Green Carnation

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Gimme Stitches - Foo Fighters  :Thumb: 

//Can't wait for my new Offspring CD ( Rage Grace Rise Fall ) to arrive tomorrow, hopefully Offspring has followed Metallica's example

----------


## Sunflare670

"March to the Shore" - In Flames

Gotta love some metal at work :-p

----------


## kirants

Black Magic Woman - Santana

----------


## kirants

Stiff upper lip - AC/DC

----------


## kirants

Enter Sandman - Metallica with San Francisco Symphony

----------


## Sunflare670

A black magic woman that was born with a stiff upper lip thats off to never never land? Weird

Feed Them to the Pigs - Parkway Drive

----------


## kirants

> A black magic woman that was born with a stiff upper lip thats off to never never land? Weird


Interesting medley   :Wink: 

Currently on: Damaged - Blue Oyster Cult

----------


## kirants

Scenes from a memory - Dream Theater

----------


## S_M_A

Wow, Blue Oyster Cult, that's wonderful memories!

----------


## S_M_A

> Animals - Pink Floyd


 Which you we're her is better (at least I think so). Listen to it away from keyboard though. No programming will we done anyway.  :Wink:

----------


## kirants

> Which you we're her is better (at least I think so).


Shine on you is one of my all time favorites.. Animals is pretty good too.. That album has a different mood though. 

Currently on: Behind blue eyes - The Who

----------


## Sunflare670

> Scenes from a memory - Dream Theater


Yes.

"The Comedown" by Bring Me the Horizon

----------


## kirants

Starless - Crimson Jazz Trio

----------


## kirants

New millenium - Dream Theater

----------


## kirants

Systematic chaos ( the album ) - Dream Theater

----------


## Sunflare670

We appear to have a lot of Dream Theater on here lately  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
I have "Chelsea Smile" by Bring Me The Horizon.
Nothin' like a little deathcore in the mornin'!

----------


## kirants

Earth day - Devin Townsend

----------


## MrViggy

"The Day That Never Comes" - Metallica (happens to be on the radio right now)

----------


## kirants

> "The Day That Never Comes" - Metallica (happens to be on the radio right now)


Got the DM CD yesterday.. So this will be on the roll for me soon   :Wink: 

Currently on; Watershed ( the album ) - Opeth

----------


## kirants

Currently on: The one below  :Smilie: 



> "The Day That Never Comes" - Metallica (happens to be on the radio right now)


Has quite some similarity to One, right ?

----------


## kirants

Go west, Judas - The Flower Kings

----------


## Hobson

Red Hot Chilli Peppers - "Jungle man"

Man, it's such a great song :handshoeup:

----------


## MrViggy

> Currently on: The one below 
> 
> 
> Has quite some similarity to One, right ?


 Yes, it does.  I kinda like it!

----------


## kirants

Mustang Sally - on TV with Huckabee on bass  :Wink:  Pretty cool.

----------


## MrViggy

"Something I Can Never Have" - NiN

----------


## kirants

Walk this way - Aerosmith

----------


## kirants

Space-dye Vest - Dream Theater

----------


## kirants

Brighter than a thousand suns - Iron Maiden

----------


## Hobson

Aria - Chimera

----------


## kirants

Level five - King Crimson

----------


## Thu

S.o.s - Jonas bros.

----------


## kirants

unfolded like a staircase - Discipline

----------


## MrViggy

"Be Like That" - 3 Doors Down

----------


## MrViggy

"Falling Away From Me" - Korn

----------


## kirants

> "Falling Away From Me" - Korn


Ha!! Whats happening with Korn. The last I heard was their guitarist had quit and become extremely religious. 

Currently on : The lotus eater - Opeth

----------


## kirants

Crazy Mary goes round - Dokken

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Hammerhead - Offspring  :Thumb:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

That was just your life - Metallica  :Thumb:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

You're Gonna Go Far Kid - Offspring  :Thumb:

----------


## MrViggy

> Ha!! Whats happening with Korn. The last I heard was their guitarist had quit and become extremely religious. 
> 
> Currently on : The lotus eater - Opeth


 I don't really know.  That's what I had heard as well...  I'm not really a hard-core fan.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Cyanide - Metallica

----------


## kirants

Hoedown - Emerson Lake & Palmer

----------


## MrViggy

"Down in a Hole" - Alice in Chains (MTV Unplugged)

----------


## kirants

Hm.. Cyanide and down in a hole ?? Apparently quite a few songs on DM were inspired by Layne Staley and apparently Metallica removed one sone which was a tribute to Layne Staley from DM because Hetfield wasn't too happy about it. 

That unplugged album is awesome

Currently on: Trilogy - ELP

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

You are quite knowledgable with music  :Thumb: 
Are you talking about Alice In Chains' Layne Staley ¿

Currently on:
Viva La Vida - Cold Play  :Thumb:

----------


## kirants

> You are quite knowledgable with music


Not really  :Smilie:  Sometimes I read up favorite bands and stuff on the net. 




> Are you talking about Alice In Chains' Layne Staley ¿


Yeah. RIP!

Currently on:Crime against the world - Budgie

----------


## zkidkid

current song: The unforgiven II - Metallica

----------


## kirants

> current song: The unforgiven II - Metallica


 :Thumb:  

Currently on - 



> How can I be lost, if I've got nowhere to go ? 
> - Unforgiven 3

----------


## kirants

Babe, I'm gonna leave you - Led Zeppelin

----------


## kirants

In my time of dying - Led Zeppelin.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Proud Mary - CCR

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Free Electric Band - Albert Hammond

----------


## javajawa

Wise Men - James Blunt

----------


## kirants

Remember tomorrow - Iron Maiden

----------


## kirants

Stiff upper lip - AC/DC

----------


## kirants

Joe Fabulous - Bad company

----------


## kirants

Peace Frog - The Doors

----------


## MrViggy

"Chinese Democracy" - Guns N' Roses

----------


## kirants

> "Chinese Democracy" - Guns N' Roses


Man ! Is that out finally ? Samples on Myspace or something ?

I have been listening to AC/DCs new release today. It's pretty good. Has the same old vibe!

----------


## MrViggy

You know, I don't know if they have it somewhere on the 'Net.  The radio station I listen to (http://www.kbpi.com) has been playing it all week.

Vig.

----------


## S_M_A

Mustasch, a local band and wow, I'm in buying mode...  :Smilie: 
http://www.mustasch.net/

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

It seems as if 2008 is the year of the great bands!
Metallica released Death Magnetic
ACDC released Black Ice ( Which I'll buy soon, or hint about around Christmas times )
Offspring released Rise and Fall, Rage and Grace
Guns n Roses released Chinese Democracy ( Which I'll buy soon, or hint about around Christmas times )
Sharleen Spiteri ( from the band called TEXAS ) released Melody

Great artists!!!!!

Now on :
Broken, Beat & Scarred - Metallica

----------


## kirants

You missed Watershed by Opeth  :Smilie:  Ha ha.. That is my favorite band!!

----------


## kirants

Right in two - Tool

----------


## Edders

Agua de Annique - "Witnesses", from their CD "Air". Brilliant piece of work.

----------


## MrViggy

> Man ! Is that out finally ? Samples on Myspace or something ?
> 
> I have been listening to AC/DCs new release today. It's pretty good. Has the same old vibe!


 Actually, it looks like if you go to GnR's website they have a spash applet that plays the song...  It's kinda growing on me...  Reminds me of funner (read younger) times!

Viggy

----------


## kirants

> Actually, it looks like if you go to GnR's website they have a spash applet that plays the song


Yeah. I found it the other day. Thanks! 

Currently on: Light of day , day of darkness - Green Carnation

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Have you heared about that one of the members of  Deftones  was in a car accident :
http://www.news24.com/News24/Enterta...421189,00.html

Now on :
All I want is everything - Def Leppard

----------


## kirants

Givin the dog a bone - AC/DC

----------


## kirants

Youthanasia - Megadeth

----------


## kirants

We ain't much different - Lynyrd Skynyrd

----------


## Johny Rocks

Last night I watched a movie and saw the character Mary in the school talent show sing "Sometimes when we touch"
The song really brought me so many good memories when I was at secondary school  :Smilie:

----------


## MrViggy

Inside The Fire- Disturbed

----------


## kirants

Sic Transit Gloria Mundi - Ashes to ashes

----------


## kirants

Cardinal VII - Ashes to ashes

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Crazy Train - Ozzy Osbourne

----------


## Johny Rocks

Whatever you like - T.I

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Re Hot Chilly Peppers - Scar Tissue

----------


## kirants

Masters apprentices - Opeth

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Jy Soen My Nie Meer* - Lianie May

*Translated into English would be :
You Don't Kiss me Anymore

This a powerful Afrikaans ballad, and to see this lady perform live, is amazing

----------


## kirants

Tears came rollin' down - John Mayall and Walter Trout

----------


## kirants

Baby please don't go - Johny Winter and Muddy Waters

----------


## kirants

california - John Mayall

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Should I Stay Or Should I Go - The Clash

//Wow! This song brings back memories!

----------


## kirants

> Should I Stay Or Should I Go - The Clash


Hm.. I think I know that tune. Didn't know it was a clash song  :Wink: 

Currently on: Stinkfist - Tool

----------


## kirants

Overkill - Motorhead

----------


## kirants

Check this out: Severed Fifth
Licensed under Creative Commons license. 

Pretty amazing metal ( the drum machine apart ) with shades of Sepultura, Metallica

----------


## kirants

Civil War - Guns n'roses

----------


## kirants

Estranged - GNR

Just love Slash's guitar wailing on this one..

----------


## toraj58

The Immaculate Misconception - Antimatter

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Where The Streets Have No Name - U2

----------


## javajawa

Sunrise - The Divine Comedy

No, it's nothing to do with Dante...

----------


## toraj58

Murders in a New Mourge - WASP

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Careless Whisper - George Michael

----------


## kirants

Before the storm - Discipline

----------


## Skizmo

TLC - Waterfalls

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

I'm listening to... nothing... ahhh, sweet blessed silence  :Smilie:  .

----------


## kirants

Break on through - The Doors

----------


## YourSurrogateGod

> Break on through - The Doors


Same here...  :Cool:

----------


## kirants

> Same here...


Changed now  :Wink:  Man who sold the world - Nirvana

----------


## kirants

Cats in the cradle - Ugly Kid Joe

one of my all time favorite lyrics

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Everytime - Simple Plan

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Hole In My Soul -  Aerosmith

----------


## Edders

Dan Whitehouse - Still Thinking of you.

----------


## kirants

One bourbon, one scotch, one beer - George Thorogood

----------


## kirants

The human equation - Ayreon

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Downfall - TrustCompany  :Thumb:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Target Audience ( Narcissus Narcosis ) - Marilyn Manson

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

My Frustration - Coal Chamber

----------


## kirants

Joan Crawford - Blue Oyster Cult

----------


## kirants

Heaven beside you - Alice in Chains

----------


## Notsosuperhero

> Heaven beside you - Alice in Chains


Great song...great band.

Face To Face - Disconnected

----------


## kirants

Magic bus - The Who

----------


## kirants

Water - The Who

----------


## kirants

Hotel california - Eagles

Always gives me goosebumps, this song. Exceptional song.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Everytime You Go Away - Paul Young

----------


## kirants

Master of puppets - Metallica

----------


## kirants

Until it sleeps - Metallica

Today's been pretty much a Metallica day so far.

----------


## kirants

Wherever I may roam - Metallica

Most probably hate Bob Rock for this album, but I just love the lyrics and the attitude/sound on most songs of the album

----------


## toraj58

Pink Floyd - Welcome to the Machine

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Feel - Robbie Williams

----------


## kirants

Behind blue eyes - The who

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

I watched the Guns 'n Roses Welcome To The Videos DVD again last night...  Wow!!

*Don't Cry* is stll in my head  :Big Grin:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Childhood's End - Iron Maiden

----------


## kirants

> *Don't Cry* is stll in my head


 :Thumb:  nice ballad. 

Currently on: As I am - Dream Theater

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Habit - Pearl Jam

----------


## kirants

Wings of Karma - Mahavishnu Orchestra

----------


## MrViggy

Undead - Hollywood Undead

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Herzeleid - Rammstein

----------


## kirants

> Herzeleid - Rammstein


Ha.. I remember one song something like Du-Hast. Haven't heard in a while. Pretty heavy , right ?

Currently on: Shine on you crazy diamond - Pink Floyd

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Ha.. I remember one song something like Du-Hast. Haven't heard in a while. Pretty heavy , right ?


Oh yeah, they're quite heavy.  Herzeleid not rally that heavy the whole time, but they're good! Another good one from them is Links 1 - 2 - 3, great video of ants working! LOL!




> Currently on: Shine on you crazy diamond - Pink Floyd


  :Thumb: 

Currently on :
Road Runner - Aerosmith //just love the guitars on that one!

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Rammstein is great. I think my favorite song from them is Keine Lust its got a great melody.

On Now:
Golden Earring - Twilight Zone

----------


## kirants

India - Shakti

----------


## Alin

Hold On To Me - Armin van Buuren feat Audrey Gallagher

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Erasure - Victim of Love
//Way before Rave and House, when clubbing was fun, and techno was cool  :Big Grin: 

Good old days.....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## toraj58

Losing my Religion - R.E.M.

----------


## dee-u

My Immortal - Evanescence

----------


## dee-u

I Will Do Anything For Love - MeatLoaf

----------


## TheCPUWizard

Trivia question (and I know the answer - in fact the answer is already here)...

"You don't know what you what you got until it's gone"....What is it and where did it go? 

Is it:

1) My Sanity (I a mind is a terrible thing...and a waist is a terrible thing to mind...)

2) My Boot Sector? (Is there really a blue screen rather than a white light when you die?)

Where did it Go?

1) Into the recycle bin.
2) Into the wild blue yonder (notice the correlation to the previous part...)

Special bonus to the person who answer all of the above, AND reveals WHO originally asked the question in a lyric....

----------


## Tom Frohman

They paved paradise and the put up a parking lot....

Late last night I heard that screen door slam and a big yellow taxi took away my old man.......
(Joni Mitchell)

----------


## MrViggy

Pink Houses- John Mellencamp

----------


## toraj58

Iron Maiden - New World

----------


## kirants

Space-Dye Vest - Dream Theater

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Marty Friedman - The Brightest Star of All

/ really touching tribute to Jason Becker

----------


## kirants

The corner - Staind

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Until it sleeps - Metallica

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Martha And The Vandellas - Nowhere To Run

/ Man I love that motown stuff so catchy

----------


## toraj58

Trivium - Like Light To The Flies

----------


## kirants

Encrypted - Shadow Gallery

----------


## kirants

Who are you - The Who

----------


## kirants

Wizards of winter - Trans-Siberian orchestra

----------


## tossy

At present I'm listening to Korn - Dead Bodies Everywhere

----------


## MrViggy

"Better" - Guns 'n' Roses

Hmm, I might just have to pick up "Chinese Democracy"

----------


## kirants

> Hmm, I might just have to pick up "Chinese Democracy"


Think it is good? I have sampled only 1 song.

Currently on: Get in the ring - GNR

----------


## MrViggy

> Think it is good? I have sampled only 1 song.


I like both the singles so far!   :Big Grin:

----------


## kirants

> I like both the singles so far!


 cool !

Currently on: Dust n' bones - Guns N' roses

----------


## Tom Frohman

Captain Beefheart - Sun Zoom Spark




> Now which hand's got it?
> Bottom, or the top?
> Neither hand's got it
> It's just got it
> Hope it don't stop
> 
> Magnet draw day from dark
> Sun zoom spark
> Sun zoom spark

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Damage, Inc. - Metallica

//Oh yeah, that's what I'm talking about!!  :Thumb:

----------


## yuenqi

You - Jim Brickman, kuratowski ?

----------


## Russco

Toxicity - system of a down.

next up...

Hurt - johnny cash.

----------


## S_M_A

Wizard I give up, can't figure out that artist please enlighten us.
Have promoted them before but man do I love those HeavyMetal rifs so here I go again... listening to Mustasch (http://www.mustasch.net/). If you like metal they are kind of hard to stop listening to.   :Smilie:

----------


## chibicitiberiu

Hillsong - Where we belong

----------


## Khiem

Aqua, we belong to the sea
and next by
a forgotten band, If you are not the one

----------


## homenow

current track Hey now, hey now - disco band remix  :Smilie: 
next track Waiting for your call - local music box  :Smilie:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

AC DC - Rock 'n Roll Train

//I was fortunate enough to win the new ACDC album ( Black Ice ) through a competition in a magazine.  :Big Grin:

----------


## donjoaoresort

Hi to all 
Its a hindi song & one of my faviorate 
" Meri duniya hai thujemein kahi, tere bin main kya kuch bhi nahi, meri jaan hai teri jaan main, oh saathi mare. 




John
www.donjoaoresortgoa.com

----------


## ChayKieu

Say it straight that you have just open a new spa resort area somewhere in the country, keeping using somewhere else to tell about my place is not practical at all! So much money you do have and can generate to have!

----------


## HKothari

Sean Kingston ft. Lil' Wayne - I'm At War

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Money Made - ACDC

//Still on ACDC  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## VirtualProgrammer

DOPE - Take Your Best Shot
RED - Break Me Down 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## MrViggy

"Cowboy" - Kid Rock

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Everytime - Simple Plan

----------


## ixpa

Complicated- Avril Lar,,,,,

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Big Jack - AC DC

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

All Nightmare Long - Metallica

----------


## Khiem

Yue liang dai biao wo de shin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqdvLZeWzrE&NR=1

----------


## Sofie

Old & Wise - Alan Parsons Project

----------


## gstercken

Bukas Na Lang Kita Mamahalin - Lani Misalucha  :Smilie:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Life is a lemon and I want my money back - Meatloaf

----------


## Chipmunk Baby

If you seek Amy - Britney Spears

I don't like the video clip, Asian "Amy" has never been grown up from extreme freedom, not that kind of Amy at all.

----------


## Notsosuperhero

Collective Soul - Heavy

----------


## dglienna

Last laps from 2009 Indy 500.  no spoiler

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Eiland - Chris Chameleon
This Afrikaans dude, can sing!!!!!

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Nadine - This Time I Know It's For Real

// Also a local artist, but with her latest CD ( This Time I Know ), she plans to try to go International.  Very Good CD, and she is awesome LIVE!

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Gotta Be Somebody - Nickelback

//Is it just my imagination or did they get heavier.  I should say that Dark Horse, is an excellent album

----------


## reachb4

MJ - Dangerous!

----------


## NewSpambot

Teardrops on my guitar - Taylor Swift

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Shakin' Hands - Nickelback

// I should say  ( again ) The Dark Horse album is really great

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Bruce Springsteen - Hungry Heart
//Classic!

----------


## jadelee

New Divide - Linkin Park

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

There Was A Time - Guns 'n Roses

// Honestly, I am very very disappointed with their latest album ( Chinese Democracy ).  There's about 3 real heavy tunes on there, and what's up with the electronics on some of the tracks!!!

Ah, well, now I know that a long wait for this album, wasn't entirely worth it, sorry Axel !

----------


## Hoang Hai

Avril Lavigne - I am with you

----------


## ksowocki

Radiohead - Karma Police  :Smilie:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Oasis - Wonderwall.

Have you heared that they're possibly breaking up &#191;

----------


## IceGothic

Of course "Kara Remembers" from "Galactica Season 4 OST"...

who dosen't like it? ;o)

----------


## Ha555

Currently -"Look at me"-carrie underwood http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2kDsbCdBlA

----------


## Ha555

Now "Unapologize" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r62tw59wnSM

----------


## Barriebyrnes

jenifer lopez's  "wedding for the night" .

----------


## S_M_A

For you all rockers out there:
http://www.mustasch.net/default.asp?i=ok Select videos
Some nice songs (disregarding those with nice girls in the video  :Wink: ): Double Nature, Dogwash, *6.36*, Black City
The band is truly influenced by Black Sabbath but with a singer a bit more like Chris Cornell than Ozzy.

Yes, I'm proud of have been living less than a km away from the singer (until he moved).  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr.Webman

Here to remind you, here to remind you,
Here to remind you, here to remind you

What do you get when you fall in love
A gy with a pin to burst your bubble
That's what you get for all your troubble 
...........

It's Emma- the singer of "I'll never fall in love again"

----------


## dglienna

'Seventh Inning Stretch" @ Wrigley Field  (pretty soon)

----------


## S_M_A

A reminder, when posting here post link so we can here the song,,,

----------


## RogueGR4

Orbital - Halcyon and On and On, such soothing music and beautiful,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV-hSgL1R74

----------


## Jrnoe

On the radio

Sometimes by Britneys

"....
I wanna believe in everything you say
cos it sounds so goood
....
thats things about me you just have to to know
sometimes i run
sometimes i hide
sometimes im scared of you
...
be with you day and night
...
i don't wanna be so shy AHAAHA
...
"

----------


## viperbyte

"Running" -Secret Society

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Has anyone heared anything from Linkin Park's new album ( A Thousand Suns ) ?

Now listening to :

Divano - Era

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnaL2_oCr9s

----------


## S_M_A

Hannes, that's not the kind of music I expect you to post...  :Wink: 
Even though I can appriciate that kind of music I just have to promote Mustasch again. At the moment they are my favourites.  :Smilie:  Unfortunately their best songs like for instance http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkpa4u7_JAg aren't available at the web-site since now they kind of got their break-through. However, on their website 6.36 is still is the best my opinion. If you want to stay tuned for other songs open http://www.bandit1048.com/ and select 'webbradio - lyssna live' (to the left almost at top of the page). They play a lot of rock songs but hopefully some Mustasch song will be played while you are listening...

----------


## viperbyte

Just heard "Divano" -Era becasue of Hannes post.  Nice.  But then I jumped to "Fire" -Ohio Players

----------


## Maejie

Love to be loved by you - Marc Terenzi

I can't believe I am standing here
Been waiting for so many years....
There are questions hard to answer, 
can't you see....
That i am blinded by your light

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfhkDeZRXZw 

Goodbye my accountant!

----------


## TheComputer

> Love to be loved by you - Marc Terenzi
> 
> I can't believe I am standing here
> Been waiting for so many years....
> There are questions hard to answer, 
> can't you see....
> That i am blinded by your light
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfhkDeZRXZw 
> ...


I turn me off if I see this song again, don't repeat it, insert it sometimes, everyone and I will have a good taste of it. 
Sounds so good by the way  :Smilie:

----------


## TheComputer

Learn to fly - Christian Ingebrigtsen

This song soothes my current bad mood now

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCPQoI9EejU&NR=1


when you feel the dream is over 
through the world's on your shoulder
and you last your strength to carry on 
...
remember never to surrender to the dark
cos if you turn another page you will see that's not the way the story has to end
cos if you need to find a way back
...
give it time
you will learn to fly
tomorrow is a new day
...

[psss, do i make some listening mistakes ?]

----------


## dglienna

From someone I know...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI52KBvECIg

----------


## MrViggy

Avenged Sevenfold - "Nightmare"

----------


## SaltedTamago

> From someone I know...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI52KBvECIg


That looks like my G-Bear English teacher in my slum

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Hannes, that's not the kind of music I expect you to post...


 :Big Grin: 

My wife's quite into Era, Enya, and Vangelis.  I once just popped in the Era DVD she had, and I was actually quite surpirsed.  Never thought I'd like them - but you'll be amazed how this type of music can relax you.

Now on :

The Catalyst - Linkin Park

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bftTUAIVMUQ

Can't for their new album coming out in a couple of weeks!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## itsmeash

Alive, Perl Jam

----------


## S_M_A

More mustasch... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smh9jZ_bnXA
Black Sabbath influenced intro? Oh no, not a bit..  :Smilie: 
For me the best songs still are http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkpa4u7_JAg and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nt9JTNVgvyE

----------


## Sharpie

Forensics Analyst: 
8:55:15
The time it took to stop a song that is being played in "Everyone loves Raymond" and the time it took to upload two pretty long paragraphs clearly are uncoordinated. So the main suspect who pressed the button were S-M-A .

----------


## BytePtr

Isn't this just beautiful?

Gavin Froome - After The Rain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6m_ZdfAxxuc

I love this kind of music.

----------


## Ledidas

Currently
Colbie Caillat - Begin Again - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP330zTUUUY

Up next
M2M - Sometimes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZBcHfJDWOg

----------


## Lucassergei

Right now "If I run-the harters" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGCF_m3fUNw

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Life is a lemon and I want my money back - Meatloaf

----------


## alanjhd08

This one:
Marmalade,  Sultans of Scha-wing.  Like a jam, but different.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Waiting for my Roxette - Charm School CD to arrive - I cannot wait!!!!

They are currently touring SA, unfortunately, everytime I wanted to buy tickets, they have been sold out!  Now, the nearest venue I could attend is 500 KMs from me, sadly, my car won't be able to make it there and back LOL!

----------


## Paralyzed8

I am listening to tis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZGnnZCUQcI

It is good, you search elsewhere for a better version of this cool country rock song

----------


## S_M_A

Well I have to admit it, I'm a Mustasch addict...  :Smilie: 
Hear this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkpa4u7_JAg
Edit: Ups... that was a repeat...

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Every Car You Chase - Snow Patrol vs The Police

//fantastic!

----------


## MrViggy

"Flying High Again" -- Ozzy Osbourne

----------


## blaurent

Rush - 2112

----------


## dglienna

Try out the ZUNE Marketplace.  Free 14 day trial.  They give you a DOLBY Decoder, which works in Windows Media Player.  Because they also work on the Win7 Phone, I paid the $15/month.  I can STREAM over 3G, and they are about 300% louder than the FM tuner, in the phone!

I haven't have music when I walked around since my WALKMAN days, with radio, then cassette, then CD.  Always HATED MP3, because they were so degraded.  Not any more...

----------


## bretwt91

I am listening "never say never" by Justin bieber.

----------


## GremlinSA

Mr Jones - Counting Crows...

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

I love Counting Crows!  :Thumb: 

Listening to Naranjo - Down

// Nice Hard rock band from South Africa, relatively new, but 2 of the band members have been around for some time.

----------


## GremlinSA

La Vuvuzala - Be mine Tonight ... 

Another GREAT South African Band and dance group (out of Cape Town) ...

----------


## Maejie

Simple man wishing -- Bosson

----------


## Befefe

I tink I like this one, it has better lyrics to tell a love story

Love letter by Leona Lewis  :Big Grin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uED0L...eature=related

----------


## Maejie

Nice song, but it is not a video . :Cry:

----------


## Ledidas

If you like country music, I highly recommend "Lost In Love - by Kim Marsh", I think I like the song better than the two you introduced. Perhaps that's just my personal favorite genre.

----------


## TheGreatCthulhu

Dethroned by X-Ray Dog
Epic!
AaaAAAaaaaaa - AaaAAAaaaaaa...


And 
Dethrone the King by X-Ray Dog

...
You should probably listen those the other way around.

----------


## Ledidas

That's boring, only you with two songs posted!  :Smilie:

----------


## TheGreatCthulhu

<sarcasm>
Well, I didn't listen to them at the same time  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Although... I could try. What a cacophony it would be!

Wait...  :Confused: 
What is boring?
That there's only me with 2 songs?
That 2 is too few?
The songs are?!
 :EEK!:   :Mad: 
Take that back, infidel!!!  :Mad: </sarcasm>
How cool, huh? There's even indentation and everything!

----------


## Ledidas

That scares me away. I am off now.

----------


## Grear

You! - Jane Krakowski http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDe59aIvh7U

----------


## Eri523

*U.K., Carrying No Cross*

Anyone who doesn't know that should feel ashamed.  :Stick Out Tongue:  OTOH, this only applies to biological entities. Non-biological entities most probably aren't capable of comprehending this epiphany of art anyway...

----------


## Khiem

Avril Lavigne Who Knows
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJ_X3DYUQE4

----------


## TheGreatCthulhu

> Non-biological entities most probably aren't capable of comprehending this epiphany of art anyway...


I always wondered... If we were able to develop an AI to such an extent that it becomes artificial only in its origin, would it eventually evolve into something with psychology so unlike our own, a mind driven exclusively by logic and mathematics, or would it strive to become more life-like, and thus end up being as imperfect and as much a slave to emotion as we are?
(Well, some less then others.  :Big Grin: )

With all that said, I find it amusing that the machines/programs of the Matrix, or the Cylons of Battlestar Galactica, hate humans so much, and despise their imperfect biological bodies and minds, when in fact... they are just the same.
What a beautiful metaphor for all the racial, religious, ethnic, and other conflicts we as a species are prone to.

To complement that thought: The Animatrix - Lux Aeterna (Remix) - YouTube Music Video

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Korn - Another Brick in the wall

// Not bad  :Smilie:

----------


## Ledidas

Last night I had a dream and I remember I was singing a very good English song in my dream. I forgot the melody and its lyrics but my voice was very good; the song was written by no one; I was walking and singing it at the same time in the morning light. 

Now suddenly it comes up on my mind while I'm cleaning the house, it makes me laugh :-D

----------


## Iviguu

The song I am currently listening to is Emotional by day 26  :Big Grin:

----------


## mdmd

Bridge to Nowhere, by Victor Sierra

----------


## Cimperiali

Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnvMpULaSy4

but I have some totemic music that is quite always around my head:

Dire Straits
Rem
Billy Joel
Mike Oldfield
Bonnie Tyler
Eagles
Elvis Presley
....
I will NOT admit I often enjoy Classic Music (you know: Mozart, Rossini, Beethoven, Vivaldi...)
and will not reveal the names of italian pop/rock singers and songs...

but even if I am on the DarkAndSadAndBoring  Side of the Code,  I also enjoy some humorism, 
like here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JZnj4eNHXE
and here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1S1fI...eature=related
and here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPejYdBM11I
and here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5y_oR20DEI
and here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2NQp...eature=related

and meanwhile, after the end of Bette Davis Eyes, and before ending to write here, I was currently listening this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bzWS...95E67EB31F8CB6


(how was it? <<The Dark and Sad Side of Sources>>?...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVABA...eature=related
(or <<Might the Sources be with you>>?)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwu4S...eature=related
(Or <<Use the Sources, Luke!>>)

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnvMpULaSy4
> 
> but I have some totemic music that is quite always around my head:
> 
> Dire Straits
> Rem
> Billy Joel
> Mike Oldfield
> ...


That is a good list of artists! Classics all of them! 
Dire Straits - Romeo and Juliet, Brothers in Arms, Walk of Life are excellent - now where is my album?

Elvis, the funny things is, I baught an album with all his greatest hits. It is surprising how bad technology was those days, didn't do him any justice.

Eagles will tour South AFrica soon, so will Roxette! 

Did you know Bonnie Tyler's name is : Gaynor Hopkins.

Hmm, in the mood for classics..

Currently listening to :

TEXAS - In Demand

----------


## AustinSherrie

Owl City - Fireflies... can't stop listening to it since I got my mp3 editor free

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Gotye - Somebody I Used to Know.

This song is to me brilliant. Not my usual cup of tea, but I fell in love with the weirdness, uniqueness and brilliance and guts of this guy to attempt something like this in this day and age where the technological crap they call rave and house have taken over.... I miss those days where you could actuall SEE guitars being played, SEE drums being struck and SEE Real people singing, instead of a computer arranging all the so called "music"

Sorry if I have offended any person, but, once a ROCKER, always a ROCKER! Yee Hah!

----------


## Peter_B

> Gotye - Somebody I Used to Know.
> 
> This song is to me brilliant.


Not forgetting the lovely Kimbra's bit at the end, of course  :Smilie:  I've heard this song a lot recently as it's been number 1 in the UK chart for the last few weeks. And very good it is too.

I've just been listening to Joanna Newsom's album The Milk Eyed Mender - one of my all time favourites. If you like unusual voices and lots of harp, give it a try.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

> Not forgetting the lovely Kimbra's bit at the end, of course  I've heard this song a lot recently as it's been number 1 in the UK chart for the last few weeks. And very good it is too.


Yep, she absolutely makes that song! Interesting fact is that Gotye struggled for some time to get this song finished. Then, he had the amazing idea of adding Kimbra as well as letting her sing from "his ex-girlfriend's" perspective. That is what makes this song work.

Currently on:

Journey - Separate Ways  :Thumb:

----------


## S_M_A

For all rockers out there. Wish I could play like this  :Smilie: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI9q0...feature=fvwrel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXQmR...eature=related

----------


## Se7en_Gamerz

> Hi, I'm listening to Iron Maiden - Afraid To Shoot Strangers - please tell me what you are listening to


Thanks for the forum page. I've found like hundreds of new artists I enjoy now  :Big Grin: . 
I'm Listening to B.o.B. Featuring Haley Willams - Airplanes ^_^

----------


## Ejaz

Gold Took me back 15 years, how time fly  :Smilie:

----------


## SnyderD

Train's Drive By

----------


## S_M_A

Queens of noice.  :Smilie:  It's quite a nostalgy moment but when thinking about the movie it also cause some mixed feelings...

----------


## S_M_A

Ok, enough with nostalgy. Now I'm into BlackSabbath/Mustasch/Metallica and of course all Queen songs... Black Sabbath, Holy diver, Black City, 636, Innuendo, Tenement Funster...

I watched the Queen musical in Stockholm and man that made the hair stand all over my body!  :Smilie:  Turn up the volume!

----------


## o.fithcheallaigh

Split Kick by Art Blakey ...from A Night At Birdland, Vol. 1

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Gone Away - Offspring

----------


## Ledidas

http://www.youtube.com&#37;2Fwatch%3Fv%3...EZ0GTw&cad=rja


One day while I was away from home, I suddenly smelt out the liniment my mother uses daily in my coat's left arm, I cried missing her, my home, my everything from a single armed chair, a table lamp to even the strange stores I passed by during morning exercises.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

I just love Macklemore's Thrift Shop!

When I first listened to it I thought mmm, that sucks! But now, that is my friday song!

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Texas - Detroit City

They went back to their roots here with their new album, and I should say it is fantastic!

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Playlist for this week ( so far )

Monday : Nirvana - Nevermind
Tuesday: Eminem - The Eminem Show

Wonder what's next! I let my 13 year old daughter pick cds from my CD wallet to play in the car for the day.

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

disappointed with yesterday's choice. My daughter chose an Afrikaans mix CD. Some good songs, really good songs, But, I listened to it like two weeks ago, so it bored me.. Afrikaans music these days in general suck! It is too commercialised and every tom dick and harry think they can sing. I can also make nice rhymes with words that do not fit. - The only thing you need is money and you're already halfway. I am serious.

one of my friends writes the most beautiful songs. Compose them the lot. Genuine good. Unfortunately every time he has enetered a competition, the people tell him that his songs are not spunky enough. It is as if we are trying to copy overseas talent. In my day, I remember good Afrikaans songs. Now, you can probably relate that each language has its distinct sound and distinct style of music. that is what SA is forgetting!

It got so bad that my friend decided not to enter competitions again - this means he'll never get noticed. I kind of relate to that, but on a writer's perspective. Every time I submit a manuscript, I get told that the theme is too dark, and it is unfortunately not what they're looking for...

Anyways, today I let my daughter choose any album, as it is her birthday

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Nothing yesterday - driving my wife's car - so tune into the radio.

What do you guys think of Miley's wrecking ball?

Today I am on REM - In Time 1988 - 2003. Classic

Next week I'll continue to dig up memories  :Smilie:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Well, the weekend I rocked to the Throwing Copper album from Live

Today I'm blasting AC / DC - Back in Black  :Smilie:

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Yesterday I played U2's Joshua Tree. Magnificent!!

Today I am on Greenday - International Superhits

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Bit behind on this list....  :Blush: 

I have since last posting listened to :

Metallica - S & M
David Gray - A New Day At Midnight
Iron Maiden - Killers

Rock on!!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Eri523

CAMEL! Right now Harbour Of Tears, right before that The Snow Goose. Incidentally, I happened to see them live on stage just a few hours ago, performing the complete Snow Goose for the first time since 38 years!  :Big Grin:  They're so awesome...

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

This weekend I had Metallica Garage Inc. Blasting through all my speakers.
Yesterday : AC / DC - Stiff Upper Lip
Today : Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

Yesterday : Counting Crows - Films About Ghosts
Today : Metallica - Ride The Lightning

----------


## willsmeed32

I am listening right now is remix songs online on Youtube.

----------


## gypyvag

Today I'm lying on the couch and dreaming about my future listening to Stairway to Heaven by Led Zeppelin.

----------


## MIa White

> Hi, I'm listening to Iron Maiden - Afraid To Shoot Strangers - please tell me what you are listening to



Hey,
thats a nice song. im currently grooving on, devils backbone by civil wars.

----------

